# Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows



## Steve_McGarrett

It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.


http://www.drudgereport.com/


----------



## skye

Huge fire.....wow

Is it going to be cultural  enrichment  once more?  hope not


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

skye said:


> Huge fire.....wow
> 
> Is it going to be cultural  enrichment  once more?  hope not


I hope not too but I'm afraid it's going to be.


----------



## skye

Steve_McGarrett said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge fire.....wow
> 
> Is it going to be cultural  enrichment  once more?  hope not
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not too but I'm afraid it's going to be.
Click to expand...



I know....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Who determined it is a terrorist attack?


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> Who determined it is a terrorist attack?




it's too early yet.....but

well....if it walks like a duck.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

skye said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who determined it is a terrorist attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's too early yet.....but
> 
> well....if it walks like a duck.....
Click to expand...


if it walks like a duck...it could be a goose


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

No cause given at all yet.


----------



## skye

WillHaftawaite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who determined it is a terrorist attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's too early yet.....but
> 
> well....if it walks like a duck.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if it walks like a duck...it could be a goose
Click to expand...



it certainly could!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

You RWNJs are just vile and inhuman. There are people dying and all you can think about is your damn hate agenda.

Go read the BBC account of seeing torches (flashlights) on the top stories and try to give a moments thought to these people.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite said:


> You RWNJs are just vile and inhuman. There are people dying and all you can think about is your damn hate agenda.
> 
> Go read the BBC account of seeing torches (flashlights) on the top stories and try to give a moments thought to these people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com




Don't be such a drama queen dear Luddly!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Luddly Neddite said:


> You RWNJs are just vile and inhuman. There are people dying and all you can think about is your damn hate agenda.
> 
> Go read the BBC account of seeing torches (flashlights) on the top stories and try to give a moments thought to these people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


It's either blacks or Muslims behind this. I'm going with Muslims.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®



A terrorist attack huh? Doubtful. It's probably been caused by youths fucking around with fire. Maybe they firebombed a flat and something exploded. 
Crime map for Community Policing, City of London Police - Police.uk

I made a little map of the area, Latimer Road itself doesn't have that much crime, around it it's a bit worse. Latimer Place had one case of sexual assault and one case of robbery in March. Near there there were cases of anti-social behavior, theft. Maybe not the worst of areas, but not the best either.

Seems like some people are going to die at the top, quite sad. The problem is in the UK that people don't like apartment buildings and a lot of them were built after WW2, up to the 1970s and aren't the safest of buildings.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist attack huh? Doubtful. It's probably been caused by youths fucking around with fire. Maybe they firebombed a flat and something exploded.
> Crime map for Community Policing, City of London Police - Police.uk
> 
> I made a little map of the area, Latimer Road itself doesn't have that much crime, around it it's a bit worse. Latimer Place had one case of sexual assault and one case of robbery in March. Near there there were cases of anti-social behavior, theft. Maybe not the worst of areas, but not the best either.
> 
> Seems like some people are going to die at the top, quite sad. The problem is in the UK that people don't like apartment buildings and a lot of them were built after WW2, up to the 1970s and aren't the safest of buildings.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Sky News live 

Fire raging from 2nd-27th floors, 40 firetrucks,200 firemen


----------



## airplanemechanic

More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.


----------



## Hugo Furst

airplanemechanic said:


> More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.


WHAT terrorists?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist attack huh? Doubtful. It's probably been caused by youths fucking around with fire. Maybe they firebombed a flat and something exploded.
> Crime map for Community Policing, City of London Police - Police.uk
> 
> I made a little map of the area, Latimer Road itself doesn't have that much crime, around it it's a bit worse. Latimer Place had one case of sexual assault and one case of robbery in March. Near there there were cases of anti-social behavior, theft. Maybe not the worst of areas, but not the best either.
> 
> Seems like some people are going to die at the top, quite sad. The problem is in the UK that people don't like apartment buildings and a lot of them were built after WW2, up to the 1970s and aren't the safest of buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Really? I mean, if you knew what you were talking about, you'd have made a comment about why. But you didn't because you come on here just to entertain yourself.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

WillHaftawaite said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT terrorists?
Click to expand...

The terrorists behind this haneous act.


----------



## airplanemechanic

You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.

I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.


----------



## frigidweirdo

airplanemechanic said:


> More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.



And what do we have here? Ah, people who think that speaking the truth is "defending terrorists". Yes, we should just all lie so that we don't look like we're defending terrorists, and then we can give the people who make Nationalism their platform stronger. Er... I don't think so, I can see through your bullying.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terrorists behind this haneous act.
Click to expand...

again...

WHAT terrorists?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More leftists immediately defending the terrorists. Beautiful thing, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terrorists behind this haneous act.
Click to expand...


And they are who, exactly? I want names.


----------



## Old Yeller

Spontaneous combustion,  happens all the time in major metropolitan areas.

Can't be one of them anti-GW tea kettles.  Al gore got rid of them.


----------



## frigidweirdo

airplanemechanic said:


> You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.
> 
> I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.



So, who defended these terrorists? 

Wait, I got accused of defending these terrorists, even though I wasn't defending them. 

What I did was put the whole thing in perspective. But you say anything the right don't like, and certain people, like yourself, will then immediately squeal "you're defending terrorists".

But then it's what you'd expect from people who don't care about the truth. They try and use emotion to get their way. 'think what I think or I'll accuse you of something'

It worked for Joe McCarthy, and the right has been refining the process for the last 7 decades.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Unless you have been watching the news tonight/late Tuesday, you had to have seen the "Towering Inferno" in London. They say it started on the 26th Floor, of a 27 Story High Rise. Anyone actually believe this is an accident?
The whole building is burning. Just sad for all those people who used to live there.


----------



## WEATHER53

This is garish
Well coordinated fire setting


----------



## Rexx Taylor

it came on the news around 10:30 EST. entire building engulfed. ive never seen anything like this.


----------



## depotoo

This is eerie-

London Fire Brigade @LondonFire·5h

*#OnThisDay in 1917, Firefighter A.A. Vidler, based at Whitechapel, was among 162 people killed in one of London's largest WWI air raids. *


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

￼


WEATHER53 said:


> This is garish
> Well coordinated fire setting


Indeed. Looks like they spread accelerants to have a maximum affect to take the building out so quickly.


----------



## HenryBHough

I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.  

We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## skye

HenryBHough said:


> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.




I also have relatives working in London

now I am like chook without a head  everyday asking for their safety WTF


----------



## HenryBHough

Earlier thread with more detail.

Moderators:  Consolidate???


----------



## frigidweirdo

HenryBHough said:


> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.



I've been past the building on the A-40 getting into London quite a few times, it's near some shopping centre or other that I recognized the name. I've never really been in the area, but blocks of flats areas like this are notorious in the UK.


----------



## depotoo

Found this on twitter, seems there were worries from a year ago-

Nowhere is this better demonstrated than in our landlords failure to deal with a serious health and safety issue that recently developed at the entrance/exit to Grenfell Tower. This matter is of particular concern as there is only one entry and exit to Grenfell Tower during the Improvement Works and the potential for a fire to break out in the communal area on the walkway does not bear thinking about as residents would be trapped in the building with no way out!
Grenfell Tower Still A Fire Risk


----------



## EvilCat Breath

London will be glad when Ramadan is over.  

This was acellerant spread throughout that building.


----------



## WEATHER53

Are people still on the roof?​


----------



## skye

Tipsycatlover said:


> London will be glad when Ramadan is over.
> 
> This was acellerant spread throughout that building.





For London

It's an eternal Ramadan

sad but true


----------



## Rexx Taylor

HenryBHough said:


> Earlier thread with more detail.
> 
> Moderators:  Consolidate???


u need to go to sky news live to see it


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Sky News - First For Breaking News From The UK And Around The World


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

WEATHER53 said:


> Are people still on the roof?​


They're saying the top floors have collapsed.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have relatives working in London
> 
> now I am like chook without a head  everyday asking for their safety WTF
Click to expand...


I wouldn't worry. This is not the sort of place most foreigners end up in.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Hitting Fox News.


----------



## HenryBHough

As I described in another thread.....

(quoted material in blue)

Ladbroke Grove tower block flagged as fire risk by worried residents - 1 YEAR before blaze


*Ladbroke Grove tower block flagged as fire risk by worried residents - 1 YEAR before blaze*
A RESIDENTS group flagged up several concerns about a Ladbroke Grove tower block, which has been completely destroyed by an inferno.

“The potential for a fire to break out in the communal area on the walkway does not bear thinking about”
Grenfell Action Group


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have relatives working in London
> 
> now I am like chook without a head  everyday asking for their safety WTF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. This is not the sort of place most foreigners end up in.
Click to expand...



yes but this is happening too often in London....it's not a safe place to be

what are London authorities thinking?

do they care about their own?  so sad....I think not


----------



## Old Yeller

They have building inspections.  Sprinklers?  most likely.  Even a big fire should not take down entire tower? WTH?

Fire started near 1AM London time (GMT?).  So many were sleeping?  Not easy to get up and get out.  Maybe smoke deaths.........?


----------



## bodecea

airplanemechanic said:


> You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.
> 
> I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.


"I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower".....that begs the question....if you had a perception that mostly liberals lived there.....well, what were you doing this evening?  Do you have an alibi?


----------



## bodecea

Old Yeller said:


> Spontaneous combustion,  happens all the time in major metropolitan areas.
> 
> Can't be one of them anti-GW tea kettles.  Al gore got rid of them.


Yeah...spontaneous combustion.....or terrorists.   Only possible causes.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> London will be glad when Ramadan is over.
> 
> This was acellerant spread throughout that building.


And...you know this how?


----------



## depotoo

They said most people would have been home as it started at 5 to 1 in the morning.


----------



## MikeK

HenryBHough said:


> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.
> 
> [...]


That building is burning like a pile of oil-soaked wood.  What are they made of?  I've never seen a building burn like that.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have relatives working in London
> 
> now I am like chook without a head  everyday asking for their safety WTF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. This is not the sort of place most foreigners end up in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes but this is happening too often in London....it's not a safe place to be
> 
> what are London authorities thinking?
> 
> do they care about their own?  so sad....I think not
Click to expand...



Well this happens EVERYWHERE too often. Nowhere is safe to be. 

Six dead in Philadelphia building collapse, 13 injured - CNN.com

"
*6 dead in Philadelphia building collapse, 13 injured"

New York buildings collapse after explosion in Manhattan - BBC News

"
New York buildings collapse after explosion in Manhattan"

Several injured as building collapses after 'explosion' in Vienna

"
Several injured as building collapses after 'explosion' in Vienna"

You're just seeing London because of what has happened recently. *


----------



## Rexx Taylor

if it keeps burning like this..anyone wandering if the floors will start collapsing?


----------



## bodecea

Rexx Taylor said:


> Unless you have been watching the news tonight/late Tuesday, you had to have seen the "Towering Inferno" in London. They say it started on the 26th Floor, of a 27 Story High Rise. Anyone actually believe this is an accident?
> The whole building is burning. Just sad for all those people who used to live there.


I'm curious.  Why do you declare that it "can't be an accident"?


----------



## bodecea

Rexx Taylor said:


> Sky News - First For Breaking News From The UK And Around The World


That's an old building.


----------



## theHawk

If Islamists didn't set the fire, you can bet they are taking note how effective it is in these old buildings in London.


----------



## frigidweirdo

airplanemechanic said:


> You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.
> 
> I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.



Wow, you are one sick bastard.


----------



## HenryBHough

In Massachusetts old textile mills are being converted to public housing.

Granite (some brick) mills with thick wooden floors.

Floors on which machines freely lubricated with oil stood for multiple decades.

Need I continue?

Oh, OK, there are liberals reading this so I guess I need to add a picture:


----------



## bodecea

frigidweirdo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.
> 
> I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are one sick bastard.
Click to expand...

And......a trump supporter.   Surprised?


----------



## Weatherman2020

HenryBHough said:


> As I described in another thread.....
> 
> (quoted material in blue)
> 
> Ladbroke Grove tower block flagged as fire risk by worried residents - 1 YEAR before blaze
> 
> 
> *Ladbroke Grove tower block flagged as fire risk by worried residents - 1 YEAR before blaze*
> A RESIDENTS group flagged up several concerns about a Ladbroke Grove tower block, which has been completely destroyed by an inferno.
> 
> “The potential for a fire to break out in the communal area on the walkway does not bear thinking about”
> Grenfell Action Group



Shame the Muslim Mayor of London has more pressing matters, like telling Trump how to run America.


----------



## theHawk

"An explosion was heard" ...possibly from "an appliance".


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Looks like Muslims are exercising their cultural enrichment again.


----------



## depotoo

This is horrific.


Has video and talks about the screaming for help
Fabio Bebber (@biobber) on Twitter
Fabio Bebber @biobber·2h

*We can see how quick the fire spreads via the external panels. It's unbearable hearing someone screaming for their lives at #grenfelltower*



Fabio Bebber @biobber·2h

*More screams for help as the fire spreads to another side of the building. #grenfelltower #london #fire *







Fabio Bebber @biobber·2h

*Fire is getting worse and people are still screaming for help#grenfelltower *

0:27


----------



## JakeStarkey

The pictures are horrific.


----------



## skye

theHawk said:


> "An explosion was heard" ...possibly from "an appliance".




It's the timing

all these terrorists attacks and mowings of people....

people are right in thinking it was terrorism.... you can not blame them


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looks like Muslims are exercising their cultural enrichment again.


i wonder who will blame this on Trump


----------



## bodecea

We had a record high fatal car accidents in San Diego Co. yesterday.   Damn those muslims!


----------



## g5000

Rexx Taylor said:


> Unless you have been watching the news tonight/late Tuesday, you had to have seen the "Towering Inferno" in London. They say it started on the 26th Floor, of a 27 Story High Rise. Anyone actually believe this is an accident?
> The whole building is burning. Just sad for all those people who used to live there.


Apartment buildings never have accidental fires.  It must have been extraterrestrial Jews.


----------



## Gracie

Such a shame. I hope they get everyone out, cuz the link said they were still removing folks.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bodecea said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the ones you lefties love to defend, the same ones who killed people in London just what, a week or two ago? Did your little brain already forget? Short term memory loss? That's funny because you lefties seem to have no issues blaming Bush for shit that happened 8 years after he was president yet can't remember that a terrorist attack happened in the same fucking city two weeks ago.
> 
> I wish a few fucking liberals would have been in that tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are one sick bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......a trump supporter.   Surprised?
Click to expand...


Well, I think that there are sick bastards on both sides of the spectrum, and I don't think all Trump supporters are sick bastards.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have been watching the news tonight/late Tuesday, you had to have seen the "Towering Inferno" in London. They say it started on the 26th Floor, of a 27 Story High Rise. Anyone actually believe this is an accident?
> The whole building is burning. Just sad for all those people who used to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartment buildings never have accidental fires.  It must have been extraterrestrial Jews.
Click to expand...

Damn!    Soros.............again?????


----------



## g5000

Rexx Taylor said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Muslims are exercising their cultural enrichment again.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who will blame this on Trump
Click to expand...

So you accept an entirely baseless accusation it was Muslims and then ridicule the idea of blaming Trump.

Fascinating.


----------



## depotoo

Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Muslims are exercising their cultural enrichment again.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who will blame this on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept an entirely baseless accusation it was Muslims and then ridicule the idea of blaming Trump.
> 
> Fascinating.
Click to expand...

Isn't it interesting that he was the first to bring up trump?


----------



## skye

depotoo said:


> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC



That Islamic Pakistani London Mayor is a piece of s**t


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

depotoo said:


> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC


Not surprising coming from him.


----------



## theHawk

The fire brigade is telling people to "self-evacuate" if they are still in.  Don't they think anyone left in can't get out?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Rexx Taylor said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Muslims are exercising their cultural enrichment again.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who will blame this on Trump
Click to expand...

Probably London's Muslim mayor.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> "An explosion was heard" ...possibly from "an appliance".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the timing
> 
> all these terrorists attacks and mowings of people....
> 
> people are right in thinking it was terrorism.... you can not blame them
Click to expand...


No, they're not right in thinking it's terrorism. They're doing it because they want it to be another terrorist attack so they can justify their policies of taking away rights and freedoms, spending more money on the military, controlling more countries, especially oil rich ones.

How many terrorist attacks have there been in the west which involved blocks of flats going up in flames? None. The nearest was 9/11 and that involved airplanes, this clearly was not that. 

So, unless you have an agenda to push, there is NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING to suggest terrorism.


----------



## Tilly

People have been tying bed sheets together trying to escape. The water form the fire platforms only reach to the 7th floor of a 27th floor building! For christs sake. It's horrific


----------



## JakeStarkey

Probably Aryan skinheads' party getting out of hand.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> "An explosion was heard" ...possibly from "an appliance".


I think the Brits have got these really cool things called water heaters too.


----------



## Tilly

Apparently the fire started on a lower floor ?2-4 in a fire exit and stairwell.
(BBC News)


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Islamic Pakistani London Mayor is a piece of s**t
Click to expand...

And.....why is that?


----------



## depotoo

London Ambulance @Ldn_Ambulance

Our latest statement on the #NorthKensington tower block fire. We have sent over 20 ambulance crews to the scene. More to follow.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from him.
Click to expand...


And what do you know about him? Nothing except he's mayor and Muslim, right? Jeez, you're pathetic.


----------



## skye

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Islamic Pakistani London Mayor is a piece of s**t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.....why is that?
Click to expand...



why?

he is pro islamic 

he is for the enemy


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge fire.....wow
> 
> Is it going to be cultural  enrichment  once more?  hope not
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not too but I'm afraid it's going to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know....
Click to expand...

Pelosi.Choomer and Waters will claim that Trump built the tower


----------



## Tilly

Fire fighters had asked people to shine lights from their phones or torches out of windows, but that was some time ago now.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

it must be made of concrete being it hasnt collapsed yet


----------



## Gracie

Any firefighters here? How can it spread that fast to engulf the whole building without "help"? Just askin'. Don't shoot me.


----------



## depotoo

They say it is a concrete structure.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about him? Nothing except he's mayor and Muslim, right? Jeez, you're pathetic.
Click to expand...


What else is there to know?  He won't denounce Islamists, he's an enemy of freedom and humanity.


----------



## skye

I have to say

I don't trust BBC

I trust much more witnesses who were there  and lived through the horror

I want to know who they saw.... were there islamic looking men.....what do they know...I trust ordinary people more than scum BBC

Because BBC is fake news like CNN  ok?


----------



## depotoo

They are shouting someone just got out.  I hope it is true.
On BBC


----------



## Tilly

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who have lived in those tower blocks for decades.  Not the particular one currently burning but not very far away.  Each time I have visited them I have marveled that none had burned.  Too many tenants are "social" residents who care not at all for their own safety or that of others.  Those I visit are elderly  - many (now departed) were friends from World War II when a relative of mine was billeted on them when they had their own homes just outside London.  We kept touch all those years and often sent food parcels when American rationing had ended but British rationing lingered on.   I would not discount the possibility of terrorist activity entirely but believe it pretty far down the list of probable causes.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have relatives working in London
> 
> now I am like chook without a head  everyday asking for their safety WTF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. This is not the sort of place most foreigners end up in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes but this is happening too often in London....it's not a safe place to be
> 
> what are London authorities thinking?
> 
> do they care about their own?  so sad....I think not
Click to expand...

It's like London is cursed


----------



## Marianne

'Large and very serious' fire engulfs London high-rise, 'a number of people' injured


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sky News live
> 
> Fire raging from 2nd-27th floors, 40 firetrucks,200 firemen



It looks like the fire is totally out-of-control to me and the building will collapse.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> I have to say
> 
> I don't trust BBC
> 
> I trust much more witnesses who were there  and lived through the horror
> 
> I want to know who they saw.... were there islamic looking men.....what do they know...I trust ordinary people more than scum BBC
> 
> Because BBC is fake news like CNN  ok?


if this building went up in flames in 2009, wanna guess who the left would of blamed it on?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

depotoo said:


> They say it is a concrete structure.



Oh, maybe it WON'T collapse then.


----------



## jon_berzerk

still too early to tell what happened


----------



## skye

I just want to know what lie will BBC come out with

I never trust BBC

You shouldn't either


----------



## jon_berzerk

doesnt look like it had any fire control regulations


----------



## theHawk

It's kinda crazy they don't have fire escapes on the sides of the buildings...


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> Any firefighters here? How can it spread that fast to engulf the whole building without "help"? Just askin'. Don't shoot me.


I think someone at the scene said not all the lower smoke alarms were working. And most people were asleep. Fire fighting apparatus only reaches to the sixth floor. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tilly

skye said:


> I have to say
> 
> I don't trust BBC
> 
> I trust much more witnesses who were there  and lived through the horror
> 
> I want to know who they saw.... were there islamic looking men.....what do they know...I trust ordinary people more than scum BBC
> 
> Because BBC is fake news like CNN  ok?


I think both the building and the area are 'culturally diverse'.
A local said there are lots of young families living there


----------



## jon_berzerk

theHawk said:


> It's kinda crazy they don't have fire escapes on the sides of the buildings...



yeah pretty much built as a death trap


----------



## Rexx Taylor

cable news should be interesting tomorrow when the loony left networks start the blame games


----------



## theHawk

These commentators on Sky News are already covering for Muslims, that it's Ramadan and people would had been up at that time of night for prayer.


----------



## skye

theHawk said:


> These commentators on Sky News are already covering for Muslims, that it's Ramadan and people would had been up at that time of night for prayer.




those commentators are the worst

they have sold their souls to Globalism.

Total european scum


----------



## theHawk

If I ever lived in a building like that, I'd invest in a repelling rope.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> These commentators on Sky News are already covering for Muslims, that it's Ramadan and people would had been up at that time of night for prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those commentators are the worst
> 
> they have sold their souls to Globalism.
> 
> Total european scum
Click to expand...

i really dont believe this was an accident. i dont think a ciggy would of burnt down 27 floors


----------



## Gracie

I saw some women with head scarves...Indian or Muslim, I don't know...but they looked extremely upset. Terrorists don't care if they kill some of their own. IF its a terrorist attack. Gotta wait for the experts to go thru the rubble.

I worry about the people..but I also hope no pets were allowed there. They will be the last to try to save if they try at all.


----------



## toobfreak

London sure seems to be having its share of bad luck these days.  And they even have a Muslim mayor!  They'll obviously need to get a Muslim Fire Superintendent now.


----------



## Marianne

That Building is toast. I take it that it didn't have a sprinkler system. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Gracie

theHawk said:


> If I ever lived in a building like that, I'd invest in a repelling rope.


MrGracie said the same thing..but he said one of those fly suits or a parachute for both of us. Hell, if it was me, I would be scaling those balconies all the way down. Fuck the ladders if they don't reach far enough! Better die of broken bones or neck than being burned alive.


----------



## skye

toobfreak said:


> London sure seems to be having its share of bad luck these days.  And they even have a Muslim mayor!  They'll obviously need to get a Muslim Fire Superintendent now.




London is doomed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> http://www.drudgereport.com/



It is very unlikely this is a terrorist attack.

The footage is absolutely horrific, shocking. It says there are 120 flats in that building and there are only a few instances of people being rescued, so tragically several hundred people will have perished, entire families including children and babies will have perished in the most horrible way.

We pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very unlikely this is a terrorist attack.
> 
> The footage is absolutely horrific, shocking. It says there are 120 flats in that building and there are only a few instances of people being rescued, so tragically several hundred people will have perished, entire families including children and babies will have perished in the most horrible way.
> 
> We pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
Click to expand...



would this be the exception in London Islamic attacks?

they are happening so often lately......


----------



## Marianne

reports of ambulances arriving but not leaving the scene, that's never good. Pray for London.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

toobfreak said:


> London sure seems to be having its share of bad luck these days.  And they even have a Muslim mayor!  They'll obviously need to get a Muslim Fire Superintendent now.


i hear there are structures all around this apt building? what if they will have to tear it down?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Gracie said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever lived in a building like that, I'd invest in a repelling rope.
> 
> 
> 
> MrGracie said the same thing..but he said one of those fly suits or a parachute for both of us. Hell, if it was me, I would be scaling those balconies all the way down. Fuck the ladders if they don't reach far enough! Better die of broken bones or neck than being burned alive.
Click to expand...


I live on the 3rd and top floor of my building, but I wouldn't want to live ANY higher than that!


----------



## Marianne

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very unlikely this is a terrorist attack.
> 
> The footage is absolutely horrific, shocking. It says there are 120 flats in that building and there are only a few instances of people being rescued, so tragically several hundred people will have perished, entire families including children and babies will have perished in the most horrible way.
> 
> We pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> would this be the exception in London Islamic attacks?
> 
> they are happening so often lately......
Click to expand...

If this turns out to be a terror attack I have a feeling this will not end well for Muslims in London.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

skye said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> London sure seems to be having its share of bad luck these days.  And they even have a Muslim mayor!  They'll obviously need to get a Muslim Fire Superintendent now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London is doomed.
Click to expand...


And things come in threes.


----------



## depotoo

Video on periscope in the last hour near the scene
Molly Hunter @mollymhunter

One of the guys they talk to, his 90 yr old father is inside


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yea, CNN couldn't take a break from the fake Russia story, so here we go:


----------



## Tilly

A local woman said it's a council building with lots of young families, that  people don't stay long. and it's always very full


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®



I've not seen anything about it being terrorism outside of your claim. Not disputing one way or another; just saying.


----------



## depotoo

It appeared to be a really hot fire.





Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> These commentators on Sky News are already covering for Muslims, that it's Ramadan and people would had been up at that time of night for prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those commentators are the worst
> 
> they have sold their souls to Globalism.
> 
> Total european scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really dont believe this was an accident. i dont think a ciggy would of burnt down 27 floors
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Update!

A firefighter has wondered if the sprinkler systems feed was sabotaged. He suggested maybe gas was switched with the water/fire suppressant and was spreading gas causing the building to be engulfed so quickly.


----------



## theHawk

Tilly said:


> A local woman said it's a council building with lots of young families, that  people don't stay long.amd it's always very full.



Sounds like a refugee center.


----------



## Gracie

I don't want to jump to conclusions, but what are the chances of it being an accident vs a terrorist attack what with all the crap they have been dealing with lately? Coinkydink seems to not apply. And having a muslim mayor who said there is nothing to worry about yet people are dead from the last crap that happened...I dunno. I lean towards a planned pouring of a flammable fluid all around the first or second floors, then up higher and higher all around so they made damn sure the whole thing went up in flames.


----------



## Marianne

One woman's 13 year old niece was on the fire escape or stairwell on the 20th floor last time she was heard from, the phone cut out and they haven't heard from her since.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say
> 
> I don't trust BBC
> 
> I trust much more witnesses who were there  and lived through the horror
> 
> I want to know who they saw.... were there islamic looking men.....what do they know...I trust ordinary people more than scum BBC
> 
> Because BBC is fake news like CNN  ok?
> 
> 
> 
> I think both the building and the area are 'culturally diverse'.
Click to expand...


This Grenville Tower is in North Kensington, the very poor section of Kensington, community social housing and with that "culturally diverse" yes.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> I don't want to jump to conclusions, but what are the chances of it being an accident vs a terrorist attack what with all the crap they have been dealing with lately? Coinkydink seems to not apply. And having a muslim mayor who said there is nothing to worry about yet people are dead from the last crap that happened...I dunno. I lean towards a planned pouring of a flammable fluid all around the first or second floors, then up higher and higher all around so they made damn sure the whole thing went up in flames.


It did seem to go up like a roman candle. I've heard on the news one witness say she heard explosions allegedly form a refrigerator.


----------



## Tilly

theHawk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman said it's a council building with lots of young families, that  people don't stay long.amd it's always very full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a refugee center.
Click to expand...

Could be, she was choosing her words very carefully. I don't think it would be a refugee centre as such, but maybe several refugee families ?


----------



## skye

Tilly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman said it's a council building with lots of young families, that  people don't stay long.amd it's always very full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a refugee center.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be, she was choosing her words very carefully. I don't think it would be a refugee centre as such, but maybe several refugee families ?
Click to expand...



Savages!

I mean if it was done by them....

total savages


----------



## koshergrl

I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.


----------



## Gracie

This is what COULD happen if we slam OPEN our gates. They will not be stopped. Little here. Little there. All in the name of...whatever. IF it is ruled as terrorist.


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.




on purpose


----------



## Marianne

koshergrl said:


> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.


The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> That Building is toast. I take it that it didn't have a sprinkler system. This is heartbreaking.



Yes from the footage structurally the building is very shaky, it could possibly collapse.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor has just declared a major incident, according to BBC
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising coming from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about him? Nothing except he's mayor and Muslim, right? Jeez, you're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What else is there to know?  He won't denounce Islamists, he's an enemy of freedom and humanity.
Click to expand...


Oh, bullshit. You have no idea what you're talking about, just making him fit your agenda... it's getting boring.


----------



## skye

Marianne said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
Click to expand...



BBC are professional liars

they pick and choose


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> This is what COULD happen if we slam OPEN our gates. They will not be stopped. Little here. Little there. All in the name of...whatever. IF it is ruled as terrorist.


If this turns out to be terrorist the left won't like it because it once again proves Trump was right.


----------



## skye

If it was Islam that burnt down that building BBC will never tell you


----------



## Rexx Taylor

it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?


----------



## Marianne

skye said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBC are professional liars
> 
> they pick and choose
Click to expand...

I hope so because they are saying that a lot of families with children live there. God I hope this is all just a horrible accident.


----------



## skye

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what COULD happen if we slam OPEN our gates. They will not be stopped. Little here. Little there. All in the name of...whatever. IF it is ruled as terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be terrorist the left won't like it because it once again proves Trump was right.
Click to expand...



Darling.....Mr Trump is ALWAYS right 


Always!


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> If it was Islam that burnt down that building BBC will never tell you


does this mean we wont hear about the fake russian meddling news stories anymore? or will PMS NBC just skip this story and just keep reporting on the russians?


----------



## Marianne

Rexx Taylor said:


> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?


At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.


----------



## Gracie

BBC and all media lies. Off topic a bit, but...who here doesn't believe Dennis Rodman had nothing to do with that guys release? Of course he did. His buddy, Kim JongFongFuck is his bestie...and Dennis got him to release him. News says he had nothing to do with it. Bullshit. JongFongFuck wouldn't release him unless asked by a "friend"....in person.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Marianne said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
Click to expand...

if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?


----------



## skye

Rexx Taylor said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
Click to expand...



the point is

who started that fire

the rest doesn't matter


----------



## Tilly

The building had recently (?2016) been refurbished inside and out (mostly the outside)
Someone said the firefighters are moving back and extending the cordon as they think it might fall.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Interesting

ISIS back in January proposed using arson as a weapon

www.thedailybeast.com/isis-has-a-new-weapon-fire


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the point is
> 
> who started that fire
> 
> the rest doesn't matter
Click to expand...

right, but we may never find out. and all of those loony anti-trump networks better not start pointing fingers before the facts are in,,,,,like with what they have been doing with the russians all year.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to jump to conclusions, but what are the chances of it being an accident vs a terrorist attack what with all the crap they have been dealing with lately? Coinkydink seems to not apply. And having a muslim mayor who said there is nothing to worry about yet people are dead from the last crap that happened...I dunno. I lean towards a planned pouring of a flammable fluid all around the first or second floors, then up higher and higher all around so they made damn sure the whole thing went up in flames.
> 
> 
> 
> It did seem to go up like a roman candle. I've heard on the news one witness say she heard explosions allegedly form a refrigerator.
Click to expand...


*"It did seem to go up like a roman candle."*

They have said the first four floors were surrounded by rain cladding, which is always PLASTIC, this would have been like kindling.


----------



## depotoo

A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.


----------



## Gracie

If it IS terrorists...the media will try to hide it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


>



A horrible and desperate situation


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I really don't like these huge towers of apartments. I hope they build less of them now.

Just a few blocks from me in the old Safeway parking lot and center, they are prepared to build 642 new housing units.

Also here in Mountain View, CA, there is this huge development being planned. When I first read about it in this newsletter, I pictured it like a whole new city, and I bet a lot of the new buildings will be towers. idk though. 9,850 new units in one new block or area!

http://www.mountainview.gov/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=19465



> An Environmental Impact Report (EIR) for the updated North Bayshore Precise Plan will study the possibility of adding a maximum of up to 9,850 new multi-family residential units in addition to the existing 360 units in the area. The Draft Plan and EIR are expected to be released in Fall 2016 with adoption hearings scheduled for early 2017.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.



As Marianne said the whole building went up like a Roman Candle. In a situation like that usually a few floors will go up, but it won't spread to engulf the entire building so fast, usually the emergency services get there within minutes and begin to take immediate measures to get the situation under control so it doesn't spread.

However by the time the emergency services got there the whole building was already engulfed.

There are reports of people who did get out of them hearing some sort of bang noise, at this time something like a gas explosion can't be ruled out.

I don't think it's any form of terrorist attack.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> These commentators on Sky News are already covering for Muslims, that it's Ramadan and people would had been up at that time of night for prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those commentators are the worst
> 
> they have sold their souls to Globalism.
> 
> Total european scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really dont believe this was an accident. i dont think a ciggy would of burnt down 27 floors
Click to expand...


It depends what was in there. 

There could have been plenty of dangerous things that might explode in there, there might have been a drug making factory in there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.



From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®



Obviously, because buildings never catch on fire hence the reason there is no such thing as fire departments


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.
> 
> View attachment 132892
Click to expand...


Nobody is trapped alive in the building, they are going to be dead.

I would say from observing these close up pictures that it's a 70-30 chance the building is going to collapse.


----------



## koshergrl

Heavy Somali presence.....120 apartments means about a thousand ppl. Fridges blow when idiots.use them to store bomb materials. Blew themselves up like Ayers' idiot.girlfriend.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.
> 
> View attachment 132892
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is trapped alive in the building, they are going to be dead.
> 
> I would say from observing these close up pictures that it's a 70-30 chance the building is going to collapse.
> 
> View attachment 132893
> 
> View attachment 132894
> 
> View attachment 132895
> 
> View attachment 132896
Click to expand...


The below picture seems to be the rear of the building, looks even worse than the front of the building


----------



## koshergrl

What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?



Poverty, people don't choose to live in such buildings, they economically have no choice but to be housed in such buildings.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I know it is not for fires, but if you did have one of these pods and managed to survive in it for quite awhile, but then the building collapses on you! Can you imagine.

The Survival Capsule designed to withstand tsunamis, earthquakes and hurricanes | Daily Mail Online


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

koshergrl said:


> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?



Have you heard about the coffin homes?

Hong Kong 'coffin homes' shown in new images | Daily Mail Online


----------



## koshergrl

I'm going.to.go.out on a limb


Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, people don't choose to live in such buildings, they economically have no choice but to be housed in such buildings.
Click to expand...

Bull. Nobody holds a gun to their.heads. I'm poor,.and.I don't live in a high rise.


----------



## koshergrl

Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.


----------



## koshergrl

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard about the coffin homes?
> 
> Hong Kong 'coffin homes' shown in new images | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

Hello.communism.


----------



## Gracie

*shudder* at coffin homes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.



The people who did the upgrades very possibly are going to be at fault, the aim of the upgrades was to modernise such a building and make it safe, now the whole building is a write off. They also didn't seem to put in any fire escape exits and the fire alarms didn't work or the smoke alarms....those who were lucky to escape have said neither fire alarms or smoke alarms went off and the whole building was going up and no alarms sounded.

Also why did the people who did the upgrade put in PLASTIC and FOAM cladding system that was bolted outside and was there effectively to just make the outside of the building look more attractive. That sort of cladding system is usually a mixture of plastic and sheet metal with a foam backing, plastic and foam both highly flammable, but they use them because they're cheap.

For the multi million pound upgrade it sounds like the company has cut corners and ignored safety regulations to maximise profit and now who knows how many people are dead.

That people who were lucky to escape have mentioned they heard an explosion points to gas, the BBC World Service was talking to to some local Councillor who said the building had just had a multi million pound upgrade but there was some problem with the gas supply and that the gas pipes went up the stairwells.

It points to a gas explosion and then the plastic and foam in the cladding system acted like kindling and then the whole building was engulfed in a very short space of time, within minutes, when the emergency services got there the whole building was already completely engulfed.

The plastic and foam in the cladding system acting like kindling is what spread the fire so it enveloped around the ENTIRE building starting at the bottom and spreading floor to floor up to the roof.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> I'm going.to.go.out on a limb
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, people don't choose to live in such buildings, they economically have no choice but to be housed in such buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Nobody holds a gun to their.heads. I'm poor,.and.I don't live in a high rise.
Click to expand...


It depends on the environment, if it's a place where they are short of affordable housing, then yes they get put in these terrible tower blocks, either that or it's sleeping in the nearest park.


----------



## Gracie

Could be faulty wiring or not up to code...but 2+2 still equals 4 what with whats been happening the past month there.

Meanwhile, I just read twitter...some arab tweets are thrilled and hoping for more and are urging forest fires to be started to burn out the infidels. Such nice folks, eh?

We MUST get ourselves protected until a better vetting procedure is in place and those fighting Trump need to back the fuck off. Seeing that apartment complex burning brought back some bad memories of two towers going thru the same thing not too long ago.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going.to.go.out on a limb
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, people don't choose to live in such buildings, they economically have no choice but to be housed in such buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull. Nobody holds a gun to their.heads. I'm poor,.and.I don't live in a high rise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on the environment, if it's a place where they are short of affordable housing, then yes they get put in these terrible tower blocks, either that or it's sleeping in the nearest park.
Click to expand...

There is a shortage of affordable housing just about everywhere..which is why I bought my van. It came in handy.


----------



## theHawk

Tilly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A local woman said it's a council building with lots of young families, that  people don't stay long.amd it's always very full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a refugee center.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be, she was choosing her words very carefully. I don't think it would be a refugee centre as such, but maybe several refugee families ?
Click to expand...


Its typical in Europe for the government to select an apartment building to set up refugees in.  Germany put a lot of them up in former US military barracks that had been handed back to the German government over the years as we keep closing bases down.


----------



## Gracie

So sorry. No room here. Go to Germany. We need our military barracks for our own homeless. Thanks for your understanding.

(Said to nobody in particular)


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who did the upgrades very possibly are going to be at fault, the aim of the upgrades was to modernise such a building and make it safe, now the whole building is a write off. They also didn't seem to put in any fire escape exits and the fire alarms didn't work or the smoke alarms....those who were lucky to escape have said neither fire alarms or smoke alarms went off and the whole building was going up and no alarms sounded.
> 
> Also why did the people who did the upgrade put in PLASTIC and FOAM cladding system that was bolted outside and was there effectively to just make the outside of the building look more attractive. That sort of cladding system is usually a mixture of plastic and sheet metal with a foam backing, plastic and foam both highly flammable, but they use them because they're cheap.
> 
> For the multi million pound upgrade it sounds like the company has cut corners and ignored safety regulations to maximise profit and now who knows how many people are dead.
> 
> That people who were lucky to escape have mentioned they heard an explosion points to gas, the BBC World Service was talking to to some local Councillor who said the building had just had a multi million pound upgrade but there was some problem with the gas supply and that the gas pipes went up the stairwells.
> 
> It points to a gas explosion and then the plastic and foam in the cladding system acted like kindling and then the whole building was engulfed in a very short space of time, within minutes, when the emergency services got there the whole building was already completely engulfed.
> 
> The plastic and foam in the cladding system acting like kindling is what spread the fire so it enveloped around the ENTIRE building starting at the bottom and spreading floor to floor up to the roof.
Click to expand...



True.  We recently had a fire in the building I work in.  It was just built a few years ago to strict German specs, yet a fire started in one of the ceilings, no alarms went off, and the fire suppression/sprinkler systems did not go off.  Only because people were working on the weekend and in the building did anyone notice it and call the fire department, otherwise the entire building would had gone down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Could be faulty wiring or not up to code...but 2+2 still equals 4 what with whats been happening the past month there.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just read twitter...some arab tweets are thrilled and hoping for more and are urging forest fires to be started to burn out the infidels. Such nice folks, eh?
> 
> We MUST get ourselves protected until a better vetting procedure is in place and those fighting Trump need to back the fuck off. Seeing that apartment complex burning brought back some bad memories of two towers going thru the same thing not too long ago.



*"We MUST get ourselves protected until a better vetting procedure is in place and those fighting Trump need to back the fuck off. Seeing that apartment complex burning brought back some bad memories of two towers going thru the same thing not too long ago."*

Well yes, but that apartment complex was not a terrorist attack, I would bet money on it 100% NOT being a terrorist attack.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows"

Some inmates escaped from the 17th floor of a jail in Chicago on a rope made of bed sheets in Dec 2012.

Inmate describes death-defying Chicago jailbreak



> "I had no intent or desire to play stunt man with my life," wrote Joseph Jose Banks.
> 
> So says Joseph Jose Banks, a convicted bank robber who escaped from the Metropolitan Correctional Center in downtown Chicago last December. He and his cellmate Kenneth Conley chiseled, then wiggled, their way out of their narrow cell window, 17 stories up. Then they used bed sheets as a rope, and shimmied down to an adjoining parking garage, and freedom.


----------



## MindWars

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®



And imagine that the building still standing.  but wait the twin towers were made of paper ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who did the upgrades very possibly are going to be at fault, the aim of the upgrades was to modernise such a building and make it safe, now the whole building is a write off. They also didn't seem to put in any fire escape exits and the fire alarms didn't work or the smoke alarms....those who were lucky to escape have said neither fire alarms or smoke alarms went off and the whole building was going up and no alarms sounded.
> 
> Also why did the people who did the upgrade put in PLASTIC and FOAM cladding system that was bolted outside and was there effectively to just make the outside of the building look more attractive. That sort of cladding system is usually a mixture of plastic and sheet metal with a foam backing, plastic and foam both highly flammable, but they use them because they're cheap.
> 
> For the multi million pound upgrade it sounds like the company has cut corners and ignored safety regulations to maximise profit and now who knows how many people are dead.
> 
> That people who were lucky to escape have mentioned they heard an explosion points to gas, the BBC World Service was talking to to some local Councillor who said the building had just had a multi million pound upgrade but there was some problem with the gas supply and that the gas pipes went up the stairwells.
> 
> It points to a gas explosion and then the plastic and foam in the cladding system acted like kindling and then the whole building was engulfed in a very short space of time, within minutes, when the emergency services got there the whole building was already completely engulfed.
> 
> The plastic and foam in the cladding system acting like kindling is what spread the fire so it enveloped around the ENTIRE building starting at the bottom and spreading floor to floor up to the roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  We recently had a fire in the building I work in.  It was just built a few years ago to strict German specs, yet a fire started in one of the ceilings, no alarms went off, and the fire suppression/sprinkler systems did not go off.  Only because people were working on the weekend and in the building did anyone notice it and call the fire department, otherwise the entire building would had gone down.
Click to expand...


In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.

If it's some sort of gas explosion, the situation wouldn't have been as extreme without that cladding, the whole building wouldn't have been engulfed, it's the plastic and foam in the cladding that will have caused the complete devastation.

Also access for emergency vehicles was severely restricted.

Ignored warnings, people will be charged with criminal negligence and will go to prison for what happened in the early hours of this morning, they even could get a Manslaughter charge because it's certain there will be dead people.

*Grenfell Action Group warned of a catastrophic fire at tower on fire in West London*


*"An action group at a west London tower block ravaged by fire have said their warnings fell on ‘deaf ears’ after highlighting safety concerns about the block.

The cause of the blaze at the Grenfell tower, north Kensington, is not known, but a blog post from the Grenfell Action Group from November 2016 said ‘only a catastrophic event’ would expose issues residents had.

Several hundred people would have been in the block when the fire was reported at 1.15am on Wednesday, while 30 have been taken to hospital.

The group said there was one entry and exit to Grenfell Tower during improvement works at the block in Latimer Road and it had issues with evacuation procedures at the building.

Following the fire, the group posted: ‘All our warnings fell on deaf ears and we predicted that a catastrophe like this was inevitable and just a matter of time.’

The group claimed access to the building was ‘severely restricted’ for emergency services and other vehicles and that residents were advised to stay in their flats in case of fire.

On a blog, the action group wrote seven months ago: ‘Unfortunately, the Grenfell Action Group have reached the conclusion that only an incident that results in serious loss of life of [Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Organisation] residents will allow the external scrutiny to occur that will shine a light on the practices that characterise the malign governance of this non-functioning organisation.’*

*Some residents have complained about the cladding that had been put on the outside of the building, which used to be concrete."*

Residents warned of a catastrophic fire at tower ablaze in West London


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who did the upgrades very possibly are going to be at fault, the aim of the upgrades was to modernise such a building and make it safe, now the whole building is a write off. They also didn't seem to put in any fire escape exits and the fire alarms didn't work or the smoke alarms....those who were lucky to escape have said neither fire alarms or smoke alarms went off and the whole building was going up and no alarms sounded.
> 
> Also why did the people who did the upgrade put in PLASTIC and FOAM cladding system that was bolted outside and was there effectively to just make the outside of the building look more attractive. That sort of cladding system is usually a mixture of plastic and sheet metal with a foam backing, plastic and foam both highly flammable, but they use them because they're cheap.
> 
> For the multi million pound upgrade it sounds like the company has cut corners and ignored safety regulations to maximise profit and now who knows how many people are dead.
> 
> That people who were lucky to escape have mentioned they heard an explosion points to gas, the BBC World Service was talking to to some local Councillor who said the building had just had a multi million pound upgrade but there was some problem with the gas supply and that the gas pipes went up the stairwells.
> 
> It points to a gas explosion and then the plastic and foam in the cladding system acted like kindling and then the whole building was engulfed in a very short space of time, within minutes, when the emergency services got there the whole building was already completely engulfed.
> 
> The plastic and foam in the cladding system acting like kindling is what spread the fire so it enveloped around the ENTIRE building starting at the bottom and spreading floor to floor up to the roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  We recently had a fire in the building I work in.  It was just built a few years ago to strict German specs, yet a fire started in one of the ceilings, no alarms went off, and the fire suppression/sprinkler systems did not go off.  Only because people were working on the weekend and in the building did anyone notice it and call the fire department, otherwise the entire building would had gone down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.
> 
> If it's some sort of gas explosion, the situation wouldn't have been as extreme without that cladding, the whole building wouldn't have been engulfed, it's the plastic and foam in the cladding that will have caused the complete devastation.
> 
> Also access for emergency vehicles was severely restricted.
> 
> Ignored warnings, people will be charged with criminal negligence and will go to prison for what happened in the early hours of this morning, they even could get a Manslaughter charge because it's certain there will be dead people.
> 
> *Grenfell Action Group warned of a catastrophic fire at tower on fire in West London*
> 
> 
> *"An action group at a west London tower block ravaged by fire have said their warnings fell on ‘deaf ears’ after highlighting safety concerns about the block.
> 
> The cause of the blaze at the Grenfell tower, north Kensington, is not known, but a blog post from the Grenfell Action Group from November 2016 said ‘only a catastrophic event’ would expose issues residents had.
> 
> Several hundred people would have been in the block when the fire was reported at 1.15am on Wednesday, while 30 have been taken to hospital.
> 
> The group said there was one entry and exit to Grenfell Tower during improvement works at the block in Latimer Road and it had issues with evacuation procedures at the building.
> 
> Following the fire, the group posted: ‘All our warnings fell on deaf ears and we predicted that a catastrophe like this was inevitable and just a matter of time.’
> 
> The group claimed access to the building was ‘severely restricted’ for emergency services and other vehicles and that residents were advised to stay in their flats in case of fire.
> 
> On a blog, the action group wrote seven months ago: ‘Unfortunately, the Grenfell Action Group have reached the conclusion that only an incident that results in serious loss of life of [Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Organisation] residents will allow the external scrutiny to occur that will shine a light on the practices that characterise the malign governance of this non-functioning organisation.’*
> 
> *Some residents have complained about the cladding that had been put on the outside of the building, which used to be concrete."*
> 
> Residents warned of a catastrophic fire at tower ablaze in West London
Click to expand...


Here is Grenfell Tower Action Group's Blog:

*GRENFELL TOWER FIRE*
*Posted on June 14, 2017

"Watching breaking news about the Grenfell Tower fire catastrophe. Too soon to even guess at numbers of casualties and fatalities.*

*Regular readers of this blog will know that we have posted numerous warnings in recent years about the very poor fire safety standards at Grenfell Tower and elsewhere in RBKC.

ALL OUR WARNINGS FELL ON DEAF EARS and we predicted that a catastrophe like this was inevitable and just a matter of time. Below is a list of links to previous blogs we posted on this site trying to warn the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea who own this property and the Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Organisation who supposedly manage all social housing in RBKC on the Council’s behalf:*

Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West

KCTMO – Playing with fire!

More On Fire Safety

Another Fire Safety Scandal

KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!

WHY ARE WE WAITING?

GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE

MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER

GRENFELL TOWER FIRE


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on the cause of the fire, press is.demonizing.whomever did the building UPGRADES. Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who did the upgrades very possibly are going to be at fault, the aim of the upgrades was to modernise such a building and make it safe, now the whole building is a write off. They also didn't seem to put in any fire escape exits and the fire alarms didn't work or the smoke alarms....those who were lucky to escape have said neither fire alarms or smoke alarms went off and the whole building was going up and no alarms sounded.
> 
> Also why did the people who did the upgrade put in PLASTIC and FOAM cladding system that was bolted outside and was there effectively to just make the outside of the building look more attractive. That sort of cladding system is usually a mixture of plastic and sheet metal with a foam backing, plastic and foam both highly flammable, but they use them because they're cheap.
> 
> For the multi million pound upgrade it sounds like the company has cut corners and ignored safety regulations to maximise profit and now who knows how many people are dead.
> 
> That people who were lucky to escape have mentioned they heard an explosion points to gas, the BBC World Service was talking to to some local Councillor who said the building had just had a multi million pound upgrade but there was some problem with the gas supply and that the gas pipes went up the stairwells.
> 
> It points to a gas explosion and then the plastic and foam in the cladding system acted like kindling and then the whole building was engulfed in a very short space of time, within minutes, when the emergency services got there the whole building was already completely engulfed.
> 
> The plastic and foam in the cladding system acting like kindling is what spread the fire so it enveloped around the ENTIRE building starting at the bottom and spreading floor to floor up to the roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  We recently had a fire in the building I work in.  It was just built a few years ago to strict German specs, yet a fire started in one of the ceilings, no alarms went off, and the fire suppression/sprinkler systems did not go off.  Only because people were working on the weekend and in the building did anyone notice it and call the fire department, otherwise the entire building would had gone down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.
> 
> If it's some sort of gas explosion, the situation wouldn't have been as extreme without that cladding, the whole building wouldn't have been engulfed, it's the plastic and foam in the cladding that will have caused the complete devastation.
> 
> Also access for emergency vehicles was severely restricted.
> 
> Ignored warnings, people will be charged with criminal negligence and will go to prison for what happened in the early hours of this morning, they even could get a Manslaughter charge because it's certain there will be dead people.
> 
> *Grenfell Action Group warned of a catastrophic fire at tower on fire in West London*
> 
> 
> *"An action group at a west London tower block ravaged by fire have said their warnings fell on ‘deaf ears’ after highlighting safety concerns about the block.
> 
> The cause of the blaze at the Grenfell tower, north Kensington, is not known, but a blog post from the Grenfell Action Group from November 2016 said ‘only a catastrophic event’ would expose issues residents had.
> 
> Several hundred people would have been in the block when the fire was reported at 1.15am on Wednesday, while 30 have been taken to hospital.
> 
> The group said there was one entry and exit to Grenfell Tower during improvement works at the block in Latimer Road and it had issues with evacuation procedures at the building.
> 
> Following the fire, the group posted: ‘All our warnings fell on deaf ears and we predicted that a catastrophe like this was inevitable and just a matter of time.’
> 
> The group claimed access to the building was ‘severely restricted’ for emergency services and other vehicles and that residents were advised to stay in their flats in case of fire.
> 
> On a blog, the action group wrote seven months ago: ‘Unfortunately, the Grenfell Action Group have reached the conclusion that only an incident that results in serious loss of life of [Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Organisation] residents will allow the external scrutiny to occur that will shine a light on the practices that characterise the malign governance of this non-functioning organisation.’*
> 
> *Some residents have complained about the cladding that had been put on the outside of the building, which used to be concrete."*
> 
> Residents warned of a catastrophic fire at tower ablaze in West London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Grenfell Tower Action Group's Blog:
> 
> *GRENFELL TOWER FIRE*
> *Posted on June 14, 2017
> 
> "Watching breaking news about the Grenfell Tower fire catastrophe. Too soon to even guess at numbers of casualties and fatalities.*
> 
> *Regular readers of this blog will know that we have posted numerous warnings in recent years about the very poor fire safety standards at Grenfell Tower and elsewhere in RBKC.
> 
> ALL OUR WARNINGS FELL ON DEAF EARS and we predicted that a catastrophe like this was inevitable and just a matter of time. Below is a list of links to previous blogs we posted on this site trying to warn the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea who own this property and the Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Organisation who supposedly manage all social housing in RBKC on the Council’s behalf:*
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER FIRE
Click to expand...


Here's who is to blame, this based on what has been mentioned so far, these are the people who did the upgrade Rydon.

To spruce up the exterior of the building, the whole building is now a write off and people will be dead, the spruce up acted effectively as kindling that engulfed the entire building.

"*Externally, rain screen cladding, curtain wall façade and replacement windows were fitted, improving thermal insulation and modernising the exterior of the building."*

*Contract Name: Grenfell Tower
Contract Value: £8.7 million
Contract Period: 66 weeks
Client: KCTMO Limited

Rydon delivered an £8.6m upgrade to the 24-storey Grenfell Tower as part of a £57m borough-wide regeneration in Kensington & Chelsea, London.

"Located in the Lancaster West Estate in North Kensington, the project on the 1970s-built tower has delivered a number of improvements, with residents still in occupation, to the community facilities and energy efficiency of the building. Additional new homes have also been created using vacant space.

Externally, rain screen cladding, curtain wall façade and replacement windows were fitted, improving thermal insulation and modernising the exterior of the building."
*
Grenfell Tower


----------



## Gracie

Whatever the findings are...I feel badly for those people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Whatever the findings are...I feel badly for those people.



Yes I agree.

Also only one fire exit, in a 27 storey block of 120 apartments with several hundred people living there. I can't find anything where it says where the one fire exit was, but I would think that if people lived above the fourth floor, they wouldn't have had much chance to get to the one fire exit, not with the entire building engulfed so fast.

People interviewed on the BBC World Service who were observing the horrific situation in the middle of the night, they said that they saw people jumping out of the windows, didn't say where they were jumping from, but the chance is that the jumpers could very well be dead.

Also the emergency services rescue ladder system could only reach to the tenth floor, so people above the tenth floor had no chance to be rescued.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Whatever the findings are...I feel badly for those people.



It looks ominous, up to 600 people they say could have been in that building when it was engulfed, many unaccounted for, several confirmed dead and only 50 so far confirmed escaped as they are in the hospital.

*London fire latest: Fatalities confirmed as Grenfell Tower residents trapped in huge blaze*




*

Huge blaze engulfs 24-storey Grenfell Tower in west London

'Number of fatalaties' confirmed - many unaccounted for

Trapped residents pictured at windows as screams heard

At least 50 people in hospital amid investigation into cause

'The whole building has gone': Witnesses tell of horrific scenes

Residents claim safety warnings in 2014 'fell on deaf ears'

At a glance: Everything we know about blaze so far

Police number for concerned relatives: 0800 0961 233
*
*"Several people have died after a huge fire ripped through a west London tower block, with many residents still missing amid reports of people trapped in their homes.

Up to 600 people are believed to have been inside 120 flats in the 24-storey Grenfell Tower when the blaze began. At least 50 injured people were taken to hospital - it is unclear how many managed to get out safely.

As an investigation into the cause of the fire begins, residents reported that fire alarms had not sounded and an action group claimed their warnings of a "catastrophe" fell on "deaf ears" after highlighting safety concerns three years ago.

Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some holding children from windows and others jumping from upper floors.

Pictures from the scene showed flames engulfing the block and a plume of smoke visible across the capital, while others showed residents looking out of windows in the block."*

London fire latest: Fatalities confirmed as Grenfell Tower residents trapped in huge blaze


----------



## dani67

was tower for moslem ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> was tower for moslem ?



I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
Click to expand...

cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names


----------



## Tilly

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
Click to expand...

One of the locals (a Moroccan) said there is a large Morrocan community.


----------



## james bond

Someone said this was housing taken by fiat to house refugees less than a year ago.


----------



## frigidweirdo

dani67 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
Click to expand...


Does that make you happy?


----------



## dani67

frigidweirdo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you happy?
Click to expand...

no.i'm just suspicion


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.
> 
> View attachment 132892
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is trapped alive in the building, they are going to be dead.
> 
> I would say from observing these close up pictures that it's a 70-30 chance the building is going to collapse.
> 
> View attachment 132893
> 
> View attachment 132894
> 
> View attachment 132895
> 
> View attachment 132896
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below picture seems to be the rear of the building, looks even worse than the front of the building
> 
> View attachment 132897
> 
> View attachment 132898
Click to expand...


The below picture is of the rear of Grenfell Tower as the inferno began to take hold.

What this picture shows is that both of the two stairwells are completely engulfed from bottom to up to the roof. The left side of the building from bottom to up to the roof has yet to become engulfed and you can see that the flats on that side still have their lighting on.

As both stairwells are engulfed and as the emergency services ladder system only reached to the tenth floor, I would say it would be virtually impossible how anyone from floor eleven to floor twenty seven (sixteen floors of people) could escape alive from this.

I add that both stairways were concrete with no plastic or foam materials. Concrete stairways do not just become engulfed like they did at Grenfell Tower and by the looks of the below, some type of accelerant might have been used by a nefarious party or both stairwells were full of garbage which ignited.


----------



## strollingbones

grumpy is saying this should not have happened with modern fire walls.....but that if ones opened both fire exit doors at the bottom....it would just blow the fire upwards...he contends that building should not burn like it did.....in other words....not a natural fire at all....

he is now going on about how hot it has to be for sprinklers to come on.....


----------



## strollingbones

this may be a good advice:  he is saying that the sprinkler head has to get so hot that if you are in a building and there is a fire with sprinklers to put a lighter or some other flame under one to get them started as soon as possible...he actually said start beating the hell out of a sprinkler head ...do whatever you need to get them started dont wait for them to start on their own....

myself i would be getting my ass out....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strollingbones said:


> grumpy is saying this should not have happened with modern fire walls.....but that if ones opened both fire exit doors at the bottom....it would just blow the fire upwards...he contends that building should not burn like it did.....in other words....not a natural fire at all....
> 
> he is now going on about how hot it has to be for sprinklers to come on.....



*"he contends that building should not burn like it did.....in other words....not a natural fire at all...."*

The building was engulfed from the outside which spread inward, it was engulfed from the outside because of the exterior cladding, a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam. So it was a natural fire ie. it's not caused by an act of terrorism.

*"he is now going on about how hot it has to be for sprinklers to come on....."*

That Grenfell Tower had no sprinkler system installed, so there were no sprinklers.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.
> 
> View attachment 132892
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is trapped alive in the building, they are going to be dead.
> 
> I would say from observing these close up pictures that it's a 70-30 chance the building is going to collapse.
> 
> View attachment 132893
> 
> View attachment 132894
> 
> View attachment 132895
> 
> View attachment 132896
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below picture seems to be the rear of the building, looks even worse than the front of the building
> 
> View attachment 132897
> 
> View attachment 132898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below picture is of the rear of Grenfell Tower as the inferno began to take hold.
> 
> What this picture shows is that both of the two stairwells are completely engulfed from bottom to up to the roof. The left side of the building from bottom to up to the roof has yet to become engulfed and you can see that the flats on that side still have their lighting on.
> 
> As both stairwells are engulfed and as the emergency services ladder system only reached to the tenth floor, I would say it would be virtually impossible how anyone from floor eleven to floor twenty seven (sixteen floors of people) could escape alive from this.
> 
> I add that both stairways were concrete with no plastic or foam materials. Concrete stairways do not just become engulfed like they did at Grenfell Tower and by the looks of the below, some type of accelerant might have been used by a nefarious party or both stairwells were full of garbage which ignited.
> 
> View attachment 132923
Click to expand...


*some type of accelerant might have been used by a nefarious party or both stairwells were full of garbage which ignited.*

not necessarily 

if automatic fire doors and barriers had not been installed 

the fire would quickly travel from the bottom to the top 

like a big ol wind tunnel


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

jon_berzerk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reporter states one family he knows heard something strange, and decided to get out, never knowing the building was on fire at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the below picture it shows that the 200 firefighters have put the inferno out, the building is finished though, it's about 50-50 if it's going to collapse from looking at the below picture.
> 
> View attachment 132892
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is trapped alive in the building, they are going to be dead.
> 
> I would say from observing these close up pictures that it's a 70-30 chance the building is going to collapse.
> 
> View attachment 132893
> 
> View attachment 132894
> 
> View attachment 132895
> 
> View attachment 132896
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below picture seems to be the rear of the building, looks even worse than the front of the building
> 
> View attachment 132897
> 
> View attachment 132898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The below picture is of the rear of Grenfell Tower as the inferno began to take hold.
> 
> What this picture shows is that both of the two stairwells are completely engulfed from bottom to up to the roof. The left side of the building from bottom to up to the roof has yet to become engulfed and you can see that the flats on that side still have their lighting on.
> 
> As both stairwells are engulfed and as the emergency services ladder system only reached to the tenth floor, I would say it would be virtually impossible how anyone from floor eleven to floor twenty seven (sixteen floors of people) could escape alive from this.
> 
> I add that both stairways were concrete with no plastic or foam materials. Concrete stairways do not just become engulfed like they did at Grenfell Tower and by the looks of the below, some type of accelerant might have been used by a nefarious party or both stairwells were full of garbage which ignited.
> 
> View attachment 132923
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *some type of accelerant might have been used by a nefarious party or both stairwells were full of garbage which ignited.*
> 
> not necessarily
> 
> if automatic fire doors and barriers had not been installed
> 
> the fire would quickly travel from the bottom to the top
> 
> like a big ol wind tunnel
Click to expand...


Agree that's another possibility.

The people who did the obviously very bad upgrade, they only had one fire escape, the fire alarms and the smoke alarms didn't work and there was no sprinkler system installed and they put an oil-based plastic cladding on the exterior of the building.

Pretty criminal, they'll be going to prison.


----------



## strollingbones

okay grumpy wants a defination of a natural fire.....and he ask how old is this building.....he leaves for work shortly 

all that aside...we are both so sorry this is happening in your country.....we are sorry for the loss of life....
and we wonder why the news isnt covering this more here


----------



## Dalia

Marianne said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
Click to expand...

There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

strollingbones said:


> okay grumpy wants a defination of a natural fire.....and he ask how old is this building.....he leaves for work shortly
> 
> all that aside...we are both so sorry this is happening in your country.....we are sorry for the loss of life....
> and we wonder why the news isnt covering this more here



Well a natural fire would be one that isn't deliberately started. Someone said it was built in the middle of the 1970s, but it recently had this upgrade that was sub-contracted out for cheapness to cut costs and has cost lives.

It's a horrific and beyond tragic situation, our thoughts and prayers with our British friends who are our European brothers and sisters, they are getting all these bad things in short duration, two actual terrorist attacks and now this shocking situation with the tower building.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
Click to expand...


Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
Click to expand...


The BBC World Service interviewed someone who said that the doors in Grenfell Tower were of softwood, that is completely against EU Law for such a building and also the paint used internally was not fire resistant, so they used softwood for cheapness and normal paint for cheapness and outside they put cladding that contained oil-based plastic and foam, again for cheapness.

Everything they did is against EU Law for such a building.


----------



## frigidweirdo

dani67 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.i'm just suspicion
Click to expand...


Well, if you start making short statements, people can read lots into those, because it's not clear what you mean.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen









Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service interviewed someone who said that the doors in Grenfell Tower were of softwood, that is completely against EU Law for such a building and also the paint used internally was not fire resistant, so they used softwood for cheapness and normal paint for cheapness and outside they put cladding that contained oil-based plastic and foam, again for cheapness.
> 
> Everything they did is against EU Law for such a building.
Click to expand...


But then the UK is leaving the EU, so its govt can go around getting more people killed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service interviewed someone who said that the doors in Grenfell Tower were of softwood, that is completely against EU Law for such a building and also the paint used internally was not fire resistant, so they used softwood for cheapness and normal paint for cheapness and outside they put cladding that contained oil-based plastic and foam, again for cheapness.
> 
> Everything they did is against EU Law for such a building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then the UK is leaving the EU, so its govt can go around getting more people killed.
Click to expand...


^ Ignore this idiocy that contributes nothing to the topic of this thread.

To clarify for the non Trolls, those cost cutting measures that the building sub-contractor performed at Grenfell Tower would also be against British Health and Safety Standards ie. against British law.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.

I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> 
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service interviewed someone who said that the doors in Grenfell Tower were of softwood, that is completely against EU Law for such a building and also the paint used internally was not fire resistant, so they used softwood for cheapness and normal paint for cheapness and outside they put cladding that contained oil-based plastic and foam, again for cheapness.
> 
> Everything they did is against EU Law for such a building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then the UK is leaving the EU, so its govt can go around getting more people killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Ignore this idiocy that contributes nothing to the topic of this thread.
> 
> To clarify for the non Trolls, those cost cutting measures that the building sub-contractor performed at Grenfell Tower would also be against British Health and Safety Standards ie. against British law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. Most of the time you have nothing but bullshit to offer this forum.
Click to expand...


Yes that's why I have such great ratings and you don't you Bullshitting Little Troll, most of the forum has you on Ignore if you didn't already know, now go away.





So very low ratings, nobody loves you


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
Click to expand...

When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!


----------



## dani67

frigidweirdo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was tower for moslem ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.i'm just suspicion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you start making short statements, people can read lots into those, because it's not clear what you mean.
Click to expand...


i dont know  but maybe  terrorism??
 or hate crime???


----------



## dani67

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> 
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
Click to expand...

why strange? please explain .?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service interviewed someone who said that the doors in Grenfell Tower were of softwood, that is completely against EU Law for such a building and also the paint used internally was not fire resistant, so they used softwood for cheapness and normal paint for cheapness and outside they put cladding that contained oil-based plastic and foam, again for cheapness.
> 
> Everything they did is against EU Law for such a building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then the UK is leaving the EU, so its govt can go around getting more people killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Ignore this idiocy that contributes nothing to the topic of this thread.
> 
> To clarify for the non Trolls, those cost cutting measures that the building sub-contractor performed at Grenfell Tower would also be against British Health and Safety Standards ie. against British law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. Most of the time you have nothing but bullshit to offer this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's why I have such great ratings and you don't you Bullshitting Little Troll, most of the forum has you on Ignore if you didn't already know, now go away.
> 
> View attachment 132933
> 
> So very low ratings, nobody loves you
> 
> View attachment 132934
Click to expand...


Oh wow, you're going on ratings.

Problem is, the fucking right love their fucking ratings and will pat each other on the back for coming out with the same old illogical crap. 

But hey, I'll tell you now. Fuck you, and bye, I'm putting you on the ignore list. All you have are attacks on people. You think you're debating, but you never do, it always descends into fucking nonsense with you.


----------



## Dalia

dani67 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
Click to expand...

Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?


----------



## strollingbones

or simply the fire ran up the outside fire escapes on that side of the building and spread....i am no fire expert and it will be time before they find the cause etc


----------



## frigidweirdo

dani67 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, what I read though is that area has a heavy immigrant population, that's non-European immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> cnn and bbc  talking with witnesses. all of them have moslem names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.i'm just suspicion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you start making short statements, people can read lots into those, because it's not clear what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know  but maybe  terrorism??
> or hate crime???
Click to expand...


Okay, so you don't know, and no one really knows what you're talking about either. So... what's the point?


----------



## Dragonlady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Who determined it is a terrorist attack?



It's not. The building had numerous fire safety issues and residents had been complaining for months about their fears.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> 
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
Click to expand...


Yes sometimes situations like this do have a strange pattern of destruction.

There are six confirmed dead at the moment, the death total expected to rise. Inside that building will be shocking, it could take some time to determine what is what, forensic teams will have to go throughout the building with a fine tooth comb to identify human remains among all types of charred debris.

*London fire latest: Six confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise*

*"At least six people have been confirmed killed in a huge fire that ripped through a west London tower block, but police expect the death toll to rise.

Up to 600 people are believed to have been inside Grenfell Tower's 120 flats when the blaze tore through the 24-storey building in the early hours.

Twenty people are in critical care after 74 injured people were taken to hospital, but many are still missing after residents were left trapped on upper floors as flames rapidly ripped up the block.

Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.

Pictures showed flames engulfing the block and a plume of smoke visible across the capital, while others showed desperate residents looking out of windows in the block."*

London fire latest: Six confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
Click to expand...


It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.

You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.



How much do you want to bet all that shit put in was for "green" compliance reasons?


----------



## strollingbones

i will take that bet...it was done for cost ...or to save costs...has nothing to do with green

so what are we wagering?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
Click to expand...


This below is a picture of an elderly man looking out of the window last night while the horror was unfolding, I wonder if he managed to escape, looking at the condition of the structure around him and that the glass in the window is also intact, it suggests that he was in one of the floors 1-4 the only floors that remained unaffected by the inferno.






Scenes From the West London High-Rise Fire

The below picture shows the cladding panels, a mixture of oil-based plastic which will be backed with foam and sheet metal. As I've commented before, it will be this type of cladding that caused the inferno to engulf the exterior of the building up to the roof in such a fast 15 minute period.

This is the actual Grenfell Tower building pre-horror inferno.






This below picture is the actual Grenfell Tower building as it was before they put the above cladding panels on, as you can see it's all concrete, the reason why they put the above cladding panels on buildings is mainly for aesthetic reasons to make the building seem more attractive.






The Grenfell Tower before and after.






The concrete on the left, had they have used concrete on the right, the whole exterior of the building wouldn't have engulfed into a complete inferno.






The Grenfell Tower now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want to bet all that shit put in was for "green" compliance reasons?
Click to expand...


I don't think so because all this Environmental stuff more often than not is more expensive, this was done purely for cheapness, the Council gave the contract and the millions to this Rydon, who then will have sub-contracted the job out to someone local, who then used the cheapest materials to keep the cost down, enabling Rydon to maximise on profit and they probably gave the sub-contractor a cut of the maximised profit.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

if the skeleton of the building is still in tact,,,,guessing it may take two years to rebuild?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rexx Taylor said:


> if the skeleton of the building is still in tact,,,,guessing it may take two years to rebuild?



The building looks like a write off, however yes if Structural Engineers examine it it could be rebuilt, internally it's gutted and wrecked, but externally it would depend on how solid it is, for all we know the most damaged parts might structurally be too fragile to save.

So who knows, it might be a candidate for a rebuild or it might be a candidate for a demolition.


----------



## Dragonlady

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the below article they specifically mention the cladding which was put on the outside of the building which USED to be concrete, as I said the cladding they put on will have been a mixture of plastic, sheet metal and foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want to bet all that shit put in was for "green" compliance reasons?
Click to expand...


False. The Labour Party proposed a law earlier this year to require landlords not to let properties which were unfit for habitation and requiring minimum standards for rental properties, and May and the Conservatives rejected it. 

Residents have been complaining for months that the building was a fire hazard. 

It was Conservatives, many of whom own rental properties, who rejected laws to protect tenants.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the skeleton of the building is still in tact,,,,guessing it may take two years to rebuild?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building looks like a write off, however yes if Structural Engineers examine it it could be rebuilt, internally it's gutted and wrecked, but externally it would depend on how solid it is, for all we know the most damaged parts might structurally be too fragile to save.
> 
> So who knows, it might be a candidate for a rebuild or it might be a candidate for a demolition.
Click to expand...

thats the hard part,,,,arent there structures all around it? how would they take it apart?


----------



## Dekster

My worst fear is being trapped in something like this.  It is why I will never live in high density housing.  



London fire latest: Six confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise

At least six people have been confirmed killed in a huge fire that ripped through a west London tower block, but police expect the death toll to rise.

Up to 600 people are believed to have been inside Grenfell Tower's 120 flats when the blaze tore through the 24-storey building in the early hours.

Twenty people are in critical care after 74 injured people were taken to hospital. But many are still missing after residents were left trapped on upper floors as flames rapidly ripped up the block after initially being told to stay in their homes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dekster said:


> My worst fear is being trapped in something like this.  It is why I will never live in high density housing.
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Six confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> At least six people have been confirmed killed in a huge fire that ripped through a west London tower block, but police expect the death toll to rise.
> 
> Up to 600 people are believed to have been inside Grenfell Tower's 120 flats when the blaze tore through the 24-storey building in the early hours.
> 
> Twenty people are in critical care after 74 injured people were taken to hospital. But many are still missing after residents were left trapped on upper floors as flames rapidly ripped up the block after initially being told to stay in their homes.



^ Duplicate thread in the same section as the large existing thread already posted, do we need duplicate threads? No.

Above OP to be merged into the below thread.

Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows


----------



## Marianne

Rexx Taylor said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
Click to expand...

I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rexx Taylor said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the skeleton of the building is still in tact,,,,guessing it may take two years to rebuild?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building looks like a write off, however yes if Structural Engineers examine it it could be rebuilt, internally it's gutted and wrecked, but externally it would depend on how solid it is, for all we know the most damaged parts might structurally be too fragile to save.
> 
> So who knows, it might be a candidate for a rebuild or it might be a candidate for a demolition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats the hard part,,,,arent there structures all around it? how would they take it apart?
Click to expand...


Well yes there are many structures all around it and in all directions and it's all quite a compacted area, as you can see from the below picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
Click to expand...


The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.


----------



## Marianne

skye said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the point is
> 
> who started that fire
> 
> the rest doesn't matter
Click to expand...

Yes the rest does. Unless that building was doused for roof to base in gasoline it should not have gone up that fast. If it wasn't bombed then the local officials need to look into what materials went into that structure because I'd guarantee other buildings are made of the same stuff. They need to look into smoke detectors and sprinklers and whether or not they were working. Judging by the amount of injuries currently reported, the time of day it occurred and the minimal reports of death and eye witness reports of people trapped, the death toll is going to climb significantly. Their could be whole families cremated in mess.


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would possess anybody to.live in such rat.cages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, people don't choose to live in such buildings, they economically have no choice but to be housed in such buildings.
Click to expand...

Think I'd rather live in a tent.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®


This is the Liberal dream to have all private property taken so more Public living spaces can be loaned out by the government.  The USSR was notorious with events like this, as no one could have a house and all the citizens of the USSR lived in high rises, with poor quality of housing, poor quality of electrical and poor plumbing.   We keep seeing the failure of government every time, by the events of the dept of the interior and BP oil, city of Detroit decayed city pipes(under Liberal mayor) and now the wonderful British government that allowed this shithole of a high rise to be occupied while the residents knew it was a death trap.  Liberalism is about good intentions, but always ends in disaster.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
Click to expand...


Close up of the WTC, no oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam.






Close up of the Grenfell Tower with oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, the reason why the building went up like a Roman Candle in 15 minutes approx.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

so far nothing from far left loonies on this fire,,yes? normally they just cant wait to blame a regular white guy on most tragedys.


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
Click to expand...

Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials. 

The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.


----------



## Marianne

Dalia said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
Click to expand...

I agree that's a fishy story. I've never heard of a frig blowing up. The only thing I can think of is if the refrigerator had faulty electrical and that's what the guy meant. Sounds to me that this place was a low income building so old or cheap refrigerators would probably be in use.


----------



## Marianne

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dumbasses blew themselves up.
> 
> 
> 
> The witness on BBC said she heard one guy say get out my refrigerator blew up. How the hell does a refrigerator blow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are giving the same explanation on the French média BFM Tv,  it sound like a big bullshit a refrigerator just don't blow up !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrible Beko ones manufactured in Turkey have a bad record, or perhaps there was something involving one of the flats was making Meth or one of the flats had been turned into a bomb factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

good point.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

so do we all smell a rat? the floor it started on? the time it went ablaze?


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is a picture of an elderly man looking out of the window last night while the horror was unfolding, I wonder if he managed to escape, looking at the condition of the structure around him and that the glass in the window is also intact, it suggests that he was in one of the floors 1-4 the only floors that remained unaffected by the inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes From the West London High-Rise Fire
> 
> The below picture shows the cladding panels, a mixture of oil-based plastic which will be backed with foam and sheet metal. As I've commented before, it will be this type of cladding that caused the inferno to engulf the exterior of the building up to the roof in such a fast 15 minute period.
> 
> This is the actual Grenfell Tower building pre-horror inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below picture is the actual Grenfell Tower building as it was before they put the above cladding panels on, as you can see it's all concrete, the reason why they put the above cladding panels on buildings is mainly for aesthetic reasons to make the building seem more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grenfell Tower before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete on the left, had they have used concrete on the right, the whole exterior of the building wouldn't have engulfed into a complete inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grenfell Tower now.
Click to expand...

They are saying that parts of the exterior are falling endangering firefighters, they really didn't think this one through did they.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
Click to expand...


Yes it's complete madness.

They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.


----------



## Marianne

Rexx Taylor said:


> so do we all smell a rat? the floor it started on? the time it went ablaze?


Hard to say. While it is a worst case scenario it sounds like a birthday candle could have set this POS ablaze.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
Click to expand...

if u were on the third floor and above once the lower two were fully ablaze,,,yah,,,,,unless u had a rope/bedsheet to hang out the windows,,,,,dont think so


----------



## RealDave

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®


Actually, no cause has been determinrd.

What this is is proof that we actually need our regulations for building safety.

One stairwell, no central alarms,  no sprinkler system.  Disaster.

This is what Trump & the Republicans want here in America.  To allow corporations to decide what safety equipment & design goes into our buildings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is a picture of an elderly man looking out of the window last night while the horror was unfolding, I wonder if he managed to escape, looking at the condition of the structure around him and that the glass in the window is also intact, it suggests that he was in one of the floors 1-4 the only floors that remained unaffected by the inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes From the West London High-Rise Fire
> 
> The below picture shows the cladding panels, a mixture of oil-based plastic which will be backed with foam and sheet metal. As I've commented before, it will be this type of cladding that caused the inferno to engulf the exterior of the building up to the roof in such a fast 15 minute period.
> 
> This is the actual Grenfell Tower building pre-horror inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below picture is the actual Grenfell Tower building as it was before they put the above cladding panels on, as you can see it's all concrete, the reason why they put the above cladding panels on buildings is mainly for aesthetic reasons to make the building seem more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grenfell Tower before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete on the left, had they have used concrete on the right, the whole exterior of the building wouldn't have engulfed into a complete inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grenfell Tower now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are saying that parts of the exterior are falling endangering firefighters, they really didn't think this one through did they.
Click to expand...


The firefighters male and female are complete heroes and heroines, this morning entire groups of them where inside that building, the London Deputy Fire Chief she gave a press conference and said that her people had reached the 20th floor of the 24 storey building.

Entire teams of them also were going in and out of that building in the middle of the night, donning their full kit and just going into the inferno.

These people are amazing, so brave and fearless, they ALL deserve medals.


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
Click to expand...

Considering those left in the building were essentially cremated there's a possibility that not all the people will be found depending on how hot that building got and how destroyed the bodies are. Last night they were saying that ambulances were arriving but not leaving; that's never a good sign.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rexx Taylor said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if u were on the third floor and above once the lower two were fully ablaze,,,yah,,,,,unless u had a rope/bedsheet to hang out the windows,,,,,dont think so
Click to expand...


I think the 75 that escaped will have been from floors 5-10, the emergency ladders could only reach to the 10th floor, I'd say anyone who was in from floor 11-24 is dead.

That inferno blazed from about 1.20AM until 6AM and then smouldered for several more hours, the chances of being alive after being trapped for four hours and forty minutes in that inferno are zero.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and some people are deep deep sleepers,,,,,for all we know,,,they either died in their sleep or woke up screaming


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

RealDave said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no cause has been determinrd.
> 
> What this is is proof that we actually need our regulations for building safety.
> 
> One stairwell, no central alarms,  no sprinkler system.  Disaster.
> 
> This is what Trump & the Republicans want here in America.  To allow corporations to decide what safety equipment & design goes into our buildings.
Click to expand...


^ This is all President Trump's fault 

President Trump wants hundreds, thousands of American's to be cremated in horrific infernos


----------



## airplanemechanic

"Honey can you put the AC on? It's showing that it's 585 degrees in here"

Those poor people. I just hope their death was quick and painless.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no cause has been determinrd.
> 
> What this is is proof that we actually need our regulations for building safety.
> 
> One stairwell, no central alarms,  no sprinkler system.  Disaster.
> 
> This is what Trump & the Republicans want here in America.  To allow corporations to decide what safety equipment & design goes into our buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This is all President Trump's fault
> 
> President Trump wants hundreds, thousands of American's to be cremated in horrific infernos
Click to expand...

like I mentioned in an early reply,,,,any of those loony libs will likely claim that Trump built the tower,,,using very cheap labor/parts


----------



## HenryBHough

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ^ This is all President Trump's fault
> 
> President Trump wants hundreds, thousands of American's to be cremated in horrific infernos



OMG, Lucy, you're channelling Jeremey Corbyn!

Or the towel-head mayor.......


----------



## Dragonlady

andaronjim said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017[emoji768]
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Liberal dream to have all private property taken so more Public living spaces can be loaned out by the government.  The USSR was notorious with events like this, as no one could have a house and all the citizens of the USSR lived in high rises, with poor quality of housing, poor quality of electrical and poor plumbing.   We keep seeing the failure of government every time, by the events of the dept of the interior and BP oil, city of Detroit decayed city pipes(under Liberal mayor) and now the wonderful British government that allowed this shithole of a high rise to be occupied while the residents knew it was a death trap.  Liberalism is about good intentions, but always ends in disaster.
Click to expand...


There is no report on the BBC that this was a terrorist attack. NONE. 

There are several reports of complaints by residents that the building was a fire hazzard and have expressed fears for their safety for years, but nothing was done.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Dragonlady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017[emoji768]
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Liberal dream to have all private property taken so more Public living spaces can be loaned out by the government.  The USSR was notorious with events like this, as no one could have a house and all the citizens of the USSR lived in high rises, with poor quality of housing, poor quality of electrical and poor plumbing.   We keep seeing the failure of government every time, by the events of the dept of the interior and BP oil, city of Detroit decayed city pipes(under Liberal mayor) and now the wonderful British government that allowed this shithole of a high rise to be occupied while the residents knew it was a death trap.  Liberalism is about good intentions, but always ends in disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no report on the BBC that this was a terrorist attack. NONE.
> 
> There are several reports of complaints by residents that the building was a fire hazzard and have expressed fears for their safety for years, but nothing was done.
Click to expand...

Back when the driver of the car that ran over people on the bridge, didn't want to jump to conclusions that it was a terrorist attack either.  When they got out and started yelling allah ooh Akbar and slicing up people, then the cat was let out of the bag.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rexx Taylor said:


> and some people are deep deep sleepers,,,,,for all we know,,,they either died in their sleep or woke up screaming



Most would probably have died from smoke inhalation, the smoke would have killed them before the inferno got them.

Some also might have died from Shock (Circulatory Shock*)* causing Cardiac Arrest, it would be a beyond imagination frightening situation for them to be in, some of them realising they were completely trapped might have gone into Shock and died from Cardiac Arrest.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire

This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.

Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it

The tory body count grows.

And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.



what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
that the building was unsafe------got a link?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
Click to expand...

Read the thread you thicko.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
Click to expand...


The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.

Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.

The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.

The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
Click to expand...


The initial reactions from a few very early on was that this could be another act of terror, but about 200 posts ago nearly everyone in this thread had agreed that it was very unlikely to be an act of terror and more likely to be the criminal negligence of the building contracting company who did the terrible upgrades to this Grenfell Tower so they could reduce costs and maximise profit.

Hopefully when they complete the inquiry that building contractor Rydon will be prosecuted and those in charge sent to prison for actual criminal negligence and possibly also Manslaughter.


----------



## Old Yeller

Eye witness says heard many screaming,  little girls again.  Sigh.

Now the leftist MSM moved on to the "tragic" wounded supreme being congersskritter playing in a park on a workday......WTH?

This London fire is 500 dead.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
Click to expand...



You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels

--------------------------------------------------------------
Merci, This is an explanation but questions arise by looking at the progression of the fire at the beginning the fire is concentrated in the same place of great magnitude and spreads quickly in the upward direction avoiding the apartments on the left and the firemen Are at work at the same place where the fire started. The fire should have spread in the corridors to the left is what seems strange to me we see on the photos. But the instructions were to stay Inside in case of fire so it might be the reason why the fire did not go to the left right away.
P.S: the reply don't work very well.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is quite possible  San Bernardino shooter Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik have bomb-making materials in their kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q&A on quiet, devout Tashfeen Malik, wife at center of California terror probe
> San Bernardino shooter Tashfeen Malik ‘pledged allegiance to ISIS’ | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
Click to expand...

Yes, and spray very fast Upward at high speed let's hope we will have the cause of the fire as soon as possible because there are others like this one around


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
Click to expand...

Well I guess that the public enquiry will get to the bottom of it. But essentially these people do not matter to the tories. so austerity has cut budgets and health and safety goes out of the window.

Tories closed THREE fire stations near #Grenfell – and resisted sprinkler installation

Closing fire stations and not insisting on sprinklers being installed. This tragedy was not an accident.

Britain is going to change because of this. I would advise folk to buy fire safety shares.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time nobody knows what the starter was, it could be anything from a gas explosion, to possibly an exploding household device, to a flat being a Meth Factory or a flat being a Bomb Making Factory.
> 
> I would bet money on what caused the spread of the inferno that engulfed an entire tower of 27 storeys in they say just 15 minutes and that's the exterior cladding that was a mixture of oil-based plastic and foam and it spread from top to bottom inside probably because of these softwood doors and non-fire resistant paint and could have been avoided if it wasn't for things being carried out on the cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Merci, This is an explanation but questions arise by looking at the progression of the fire at the beginning the fire is concentrated in the same place of great magnitude and spreads quickly in the upward direction avoiding the apartments on the left and the firemen Are at work at the same place where the fire started. The fire should have spread in the corridors to the left is what seems strange to me we see on the photos. But the instructions were to stay Inside in case of fire so it might be the reason why the fire did not go to the left right away.
> P.S: the reply don't work very well.
Click to expand...


Well the corridors on the left that you refer are below floor 5 where the situation seems to have started, so no it wouldn't have spread to those because they are all below, fire travels upwards not downwards.






I don't think the instructions to stay inside would have affected this. The reason they are told to stay inside, I think it was for 10 minutes, this is because it's to avoid a mass rush of hundreds of people all in a panic.

The theory is that if they stay inside their apartments for 10 minutes, this gives time for the emergency services to get there and into the building to assist in some ordered evacuation of the building.

The first emergency crew was at the scene within 6 minutes, but unknown to them half of the building from floor 5 upwards was already near inferno level.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Fire Minister was among 72 Tory landlords who voted against making homes “fit for human habitation”
You couldnt make this up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that the public enquiry will get to the bottom of it. But essentially these people do not matter to the tories. so austerity has cut budgets and health and safety goes out of the window.
> 
> Tories closed THREE fire stations near #Grenfell – and resisted sprinkler installation
> 
> Closing fire stations and not insisting on sprinklers being installed. This tragedy was not an accident.
> 
> Britain is going to change because of this. I would advise folk to buy fire safety shares.
Click to expand...


Re. the fire stations, 6 different fire crews from 6 different stations within the vicinity where on the scene, 200 plus firefighters.

There should have been a sprinkler system in that building, but considering the whole building from floor 5 up went up like a Roman Candle I don't think a sprinkler system would have combated that situation, it was too intense.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we look at the photos we can see that the way the fire spread is Strange!
> 
> View attachment 132935
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> 
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Merci, This is an explanation but questions arise by looking at the progression of the fire at the beginning the fire is concentrated in the same place of great magnitude and spreads quickly in the upward direction avoiding the apartments on the left and the firemen Are at work at the same place where the fire started. The fire should have spread in the corridors to the left is what seems strange to me we see on the photos. But the instructions were to stay Inside in case of fire so it might be the reason why the fire did not go to the left right away.
> P.S: the reply don't work very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the corridors on the left that you refer are below floor 5 where the situation seems to have started, so no it wouldn't have spread to those because they are all below, fire travels upwards not downwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the instructions to stay inside would have affected this. The reason they are told to stay inside, I think it was for 10 minutes, this is because it's to avoid a mass rush of hundreds of people all in a panic.
> 
> The theory is that if they stay inside their apartments for 10 minutes, this gives time for the emergency services to get there and into the building to assist in some ordered evacuation of the building.
> 
> The first emergency crew was at the scene within 6 minutes, but unknown to them half of the building from floor 5 upwards was already near inferno level.
Click to expand...

Look Lucy the fire seem to have started below to right and did not go to the left side right away
Fire spray for different cause.
Structural Fire Spread
Anyway i don't know what happen exactly i just wanted to bring up what i notice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why strange? please explain .?
> 
> 
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Merci, This is an explanation but questions arise by looking at the progression of the fire at the beginning the fire is concentrated in the same place of great magnitude and spreads quickly in the upward direction avoiding the apartments on the left and the firemen Are at work at the same place where the fire started. The fire should have spread in the corridors to the left is what seems strange to me we see on the photos. But the instructions were to stay Inside in case of fire so it might be the reason why the fire did not go to the left right away.
> P.S: the reply don't work very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the corridors on the left that you refer are below floor 5 where the situation seems to have started, so no it wouldn't have spread to those because they are all below, fire travels upwards not downwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the instructions to stay inside would have affected this. The reason they are told to stay inside, I think it was for 10 minutes, this is because it's to avoid a mass rush of hundreds of people all in a panic.
> 
> The theory is that if they stay inside their apartments for 10 minutes, this gives time for the emergency services to get there and into the building to assist in some ordered evacuation of the building.
> 
> The first emergency crew was at the scene within 6 minutes, but unknown to them half of the building from floor 5 upwards was already near inferno level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Lucy the fire seem to have started below to right and did not go to the left side right away
> Fire spray for different cause.
> Structural Fire Spread
> Anyway i don't know what happen exactly i just wanted to bring up what i notice.
Click to expand...


*Grenfell Tower cladding that may have led to fire was added to improve appearance of Kensington block of flats*

*"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower was added partly to improve the view from the luxury flats around it.

During a refurbishment aimed at regeneration last year, cladding was added to the sides of the building to update its look. That cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.

And that cladding – a cheap way of improving the front of the building – was chosen in part so that the tower would look better when seen from the conservation areas and luxury flats that surround north Kensington, according to planning documents."*

Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths


----------



## Old Yeller

Smoking in bed or cooking fire should have someone around.   Even big gas explosion should help alert those above in time?  This went up very quickly.

 The one who started it has a lot to answer for.  Cause a big fire and run?  Did he try to put it out? Tell anyone?  Do anything useful?

I don't know about this?  So fast burning upwards? Because of the outside beauty panels?  But why up the stairwells so quickly?   Can't be wooden stairways?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because normally the fire extends to the ground but as you can see in Lucy Hamilton photos the fire seemed more concentrated in one place. As for an explosion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to extend to the ground, unless it starts at the ground level or near the ground level, fire travels upwards not downwards and it depends where it begins.
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels upwards engulfing the building up to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the below picture, it appears to have started on the fifth floor, the ground floor and the four floors above are completely untouched, it begins on the fifth floor and travels
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Merci, This is an explanation but questions arise by looking at the progression of the fire at the beginning the fire is concentrated in the same place of great magnitude and spreads quickly in the upward direction avoiding the apartments on the left and the firemen Are at work at the same place where the fire started. The fire should have spread in the corridors to the left is what seems strange to me we see on the photos. But the instructions were to stay Inside in case of fire so it might be the reason why the fire did not go to the left right away.
> P.S: the reply don't work very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the corridors on the left that you refer are below floor 5 where the situation seems to have started, so no it wouldn't have spread to those because they are all below, fire travels upwards not downwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the instructions to stay inside would have affected this. The reason they are told to stay inside, I think it was for 10 minutes, this is because it's to avoid a mass rush of hundreds of people all in a panic.
> 
> The theory is that if they stay inside their apartments for 10 minutes, this gives time for the emergency services to get there and into the building to assist in some ordered evacuation of the building.
> 
> The first emergency crew was at the scene within 6 minutes, but unknown to them half of the building from floor 5 upwards was already near inferno level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Lucy the fire seem to have started below to right and did not go to the left side right away
> Fire spray for different cause.
> Structural Fire Spread
> Anyway i don't know what happen exactly i just wanted to bring up what i notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grenfell Tower cladding that may have led to fire was added to improve appearance of Kensington block of flats*
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower was added partly to improve the view from the luxury flats around it.
> 
> During a refurbishment aimed at regeneration last year, cladding was added to the sides of the building to update its look. That cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> And that cladding – a cheap way of improving the front of the building – was chosen in part so that the tower would look better when seen from the conservation areas and luxury flats that surround north Kensington, according to planning documents."*
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
Click to expand...


As expected the death toll is increasing, it was 6 now it's 12, very probably it'll finish in the three figures.

*London fire: Twelve dead in Grenfell Tower blaze*

*"Twelve people have died in a west London tower block fire and the number of deaths are expected to rise, police have said.

Firefighters rescued 65 people from Grenfell Tower in north Kensington, after they were called at 00:54 BST.

Eyewitnesses described people trapped in the burning tower block, screaming for help and yelling for their children to be saved.

Police say there may still be people in the building who are unaccounted for.

The ambulance service said 68 patients had been taken to six hospitals across London, with 18 in critical care. A further 10 patients made their own way to hospital.

During the night, eyewitnesses said they saw lights - thought to be mobile phones or torches - flashing at the top of the block of flats, and trapped residents coming to their windows - some holding children.

It is understood that "several hundred" people would have been in the block when the fire broke out shortly after midnight, most of them sleeping."
*
London fire: Twelve dead in Grenfell Tower blaze - BBC News

12 killed as residents leap for their lives in tower block inferno


----------



## Dalia

Dekster said:


> My worst fear is being trapped in something like this.  It is why I will never live in high density housing.
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Six confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> At least six people have been confirmed killed in a huge fire that ripped through a west London tower block, but police expect the death toll to rise.
> 
> Up to 600 people are believed to have been inside Grenfell Tower's 120 flats when the blaze tore through the 24-storey building in the early hours.
> 
> Twenty people are in critical care after 74 injured people were taken to hospital. But many are still missing after residents were left trapped on upper floors as flames rapidly ripped up the block after initially being told to stay in their homes.


It is unreal and it is a horror the firemen will surely find several dead people burned. And as you are i am afraid of the large buildings the twin towers were magnificent and it reminds me of this dramatic day also of seeing people at the windows condemned to die.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> There are six confirmed dead at the moment, the death total expected to rise. Inside that building will be shocking, it could take some time to determine what is what, forensic teams will have to go throughout the building with a fine tooth comb to identify human remains among all types of charred debris.



That is going to be incredibly scary for them. I would not want to be one of those investigators or rescuers going into such a heavily damaged and unstable building which could still collapse at any minute.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> he firefighters male and female are complete heroes and heroines, this morning entire groups of them where inside that building, the London Deputy Fire Chief she gave a press conference and said that her people had reached the 20th floor of the 24 storey building.
> 
> Entire teams of them also were going in and out of that building in the middle of the night, donning their full kit and just going into the inferno.
> 
> These people are amazing, so brave and fearless, they ALL deserve medals.



I bet they are thanking their lucky stars having made it in and out of the burned building safely.


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> Smoking in bed or cooking fire should have someone around.   Even big gas explosion should help alert those above in time?  This went up very quickly.
> 
> The one who started it has a lot to answer for.  Cause a big fire and run?  Did he try to put it out? Tell anyone?  Do anything useful?
> 
> I don't know about this?  So fast burning upwards? Because of the outside beauty panels?  But why up the stairwells so quickly?   Can't be wooden stairways?


There Old Yeller   some links from the page before.

*"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower 

cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.

*

Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Dalia said:


> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths



That was such a terrible mistake they made.


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
Click to expand...

Yup.

And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims. 

What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up. 

Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.


----------



## koshergrl

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
Click to expand...


The mistake was allowing fucking muslim douchebags into the country. The chadding isn't the cause of the blaze.

A muslim douchebag was the cause of the blaze. Focus on the cause. Not the fallout.


----------



## Coyote

I just cried when I watched it...24 stories, there is no way most of those people could have escaped....it looked like the twin towers.  An awful way to die.  So many families


----------



## Dalia

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
Click to expand...

I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building


----------



## koshergrl

27 floors, coyote. 120 units. 
I'd say 600 is a good guess for dead. They cram about 10 people per into apartments, and it was 1 am when it started, on Ramadan. Everybody is at home eating.


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building
Click to expand...


I heard it on the news driving to work this morning, they interviewed a young father who managed to get out with his two young children and wife....some one had mentioned that people were afraid to use stairs because there were gas lines there or something?  If so - that would be seem like a big violation of safety codes...unless I misunderstood.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> 27 floors, coyote. 120 units.
> I'd say 600 is a good guess for dead. They cram about 10 people per into apartments, and it was 1 am when it started, on Ramadan. Everybody is at home eating.


 
It's going to be a horrific death toll


----------



## Esmeralda

koshergrl said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake was allowing fucking muslim douchebags into the country. The chadding isn't the cause of the blaze.
> 
> A muslim douchebag was the cause of the blaze. Focus on the cause. Not the fallout.
Click to expand...

sick.....ur.....very


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it on the news driving to work this morning, they interviewed a young father who managed to get out with his two young children and wife....some one had mentioned that people were afraid to use stairs because there were gas lines there or something?  If so - that would be seem like a big violation of safety codes...unless I misunderstood.
Click to expand...

For my part Coyote I did not hear about it and i am happy that this familly got out safe
Nowadays there is no more respect for human life if one can earn a few Penny, Dollars or Euros...etc at the prices of a life one does not hesitate anymore.


----------



## Tilly

RealDave said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's breaking on Drudge Report via the BBC. This is another terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2017®
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no cause has been determinrd.
> 
> What this is is proof that we actually need our regulations for building safety.
> 
> One stairwell, no central alarms,  no sprinkler system.  Disaster.
> 
> This is what Trump & the Republicans want here in America.  To allow corporations to decide what safety equipment & design goes into our buildings.
Click to expand...

Wow. Fire not even out, bodies not yet recovered, and you've already found a way to bring in Trump?  Way to go! You should be so proud!


----------



## Coyote

So it seems like Grenfell has a history of problems behind it:  London Fire: Grenfell Tower's Controversial History Emerges After Devastating Fire | HuffPost UK

Pretty damning


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread you thicko.
Click to expand...


the thread reveals no evidence of unsafe conditions


----------



## koshergrl

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread you thicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thread reveals no evidence of unsafe conditions
Click to expand...

It's the narrative they were pushing right out of the gate.

Nothing about the initial CAUSE of the fire, which was reported to have occurred after an explosion.

They're pushing the fake narrative that it's because bad people tried to make the dump look decent, and as a result, it went up like a torch when the muslims blew it up. It's not the fault of the person who created the explosion..it's the fault of the people who maintained the building without assuming someone would  blow up the fridge or build a cooking fire in their living room.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
Click to expand...


Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.  

I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.


----------



## Dragonlady

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that the public enquiry will get to the bottom of it. But essentially these people do not matter to the tories. so austerity has cut budgets and health and safety goes out of the window.
> 
> Tories closed THREE fire stations near #Grenfell – and resisted sprinkler installation
> 
> Closing fire stations and not insisting on sprinklers being installed. This tragedy was not an accident.
> 
> Britain is going to change because of this. I would advise folk to buy fire safety shares.
Click to expand...


Hopefully some good will come out of this horrific tragedy. 

Private profit over public safety. An old story told far too often. 

My condolences to the families.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy:

This below is a picture of an elderly man looking out of the window last night while the horror was unfolding, I wonder if he managed to escape, looking at the condition of the structure around him and that the glass in the window is also intact, it suggests that he was in one of the floors 1-4 the only floors that remained unaffected by the inferno.







Scenes From the West London High-Rise Fire


He was rescued by firefighters! God bless them.

*Incredible rescue of man waving a makeshift flag: Trapped resident desperately flapping a jumper from his window is SAVED after a 12 hour operation*


Read more: London fire: Trapped resident is saved 12 hours later | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Old Yeller

Every nail, panel, wire, pipe etc. would be approved and signed off by Big GOVT.  And a paper trail.  Builders don't get to do "whatever".


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Old Yeller said:


> Every nail, panel, wire, pipe etc. would be approved and signed off by Big GOVT.  And a paper trail.  Builders don't get to do "whatever".


Actually they do in this instance as the government have been suppressing a report on tower block safety.
Theresa May’s new chief of staff was responsible for delayed tower block fire safety review
It goes right to the heart of the government.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread you thicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thread reveals no evidence of unsafe conditions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the narrative they were pushing right out of the gate.
> 
> Nothing about the initial CAUSE of the fire, which was reported to have occurred after an explosion.
> 
> They're pushing the fake narrative that it's because bad people tried to make the dump look decent, and as a result, it went up like a torch when the muslims blew it up. It's not the fault of the person who created the explosion..it's the fault of the people who maintained the building without assuming someone would  blow up the fridge or build a cooking fire in their living room.
Click to expand...

Sometimes I forget what a foul individual you really are. You know less than fuck all about the causes of the fire.


----------



## Dalia

Anger after what happen
a other


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread you thicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thread reveals no evidence of unsafe conditions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the narrative they were pushing right out of the gate.
> 
> Nothing about the initial CAUSE of the fire, which was reported to have occurred after an explosion.
> 
> They're pushing the fake narrative that it's because bad people tried to make the dump look decent, and as a result, it went up like a torch when the muslims blew it up. It's not the fault of the person who created the explosion..it's the fault of the people who maintained the building without assuming someone would  blow up the fridge or build a cooking fire in their living room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I forget what a foul individual you really are. You know less than fuck all about the causes of the fire.
Click to expand...


Has the cause  of the fire been determined?


----------



## irosie91

Dragonlady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that the public enquiry will get to the bottom of it. But essentially these people do not matter to the tories. so austerity has cut budgets and health and safety goes out of the window.
> 
> Tories closed THREE fire stations near #Grenfell – and resisted sprinkler installation
> 
> Closing fire stations and not insisting on sprinklers being installed. This tragedy was not an accident.
> 
> Britain is going to change because of this. I would advise folk to buy fire safety shares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully some good will come out of this horrific tragedy.
> 
> Private profit over public safety. An old story told far too often.
> 
> My condolences to the families.
Click to expand...


Has the  cause of the fire been determined?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
Click to expand...


Has the cause of the fire been determined?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake was allowing fucking muslim douchebags into the country. The chadding isn't the cause of the blaze.
> 
> A muslim douchebag was the cause of the blaze. Focus on the cause. Not the fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick.....ur.....very
Click to expand...


what was wrong with the  chadding?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
Click to expand...


Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it on the news driving to work this morning, they interviewed a young father who managed to get out with his two young children and wife....some one had mentioned that people were afraid to use stairs because there were gas lines there or something?  If so - that would be seem like a big violation of safety codes...unless I misunderstood.
Click to expand...


Maybe there will be an investigation to determine the cause of the fire


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.
Click to expand...


so true------so why are the schmucks on this board  ASSUMING   that something was wrong with
the building?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it on the news driving to work this morning, they interviewed a young father who managed to get out with his two young children and wife....some one had mentioned that people were afraid to use stairs because there were gas lines there or something?  If so - that would be seem like a big violation of safety codes...unless I misunderstood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe there will be an investigation to determine the cause of the fire
Click to expand...

There always is. The building will need to be declared safe before this begins. Might be a while.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and I wonder if it is only the owner of the building who is responsible? Because the mayor also gives the building rights. Including changes to the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it on the news driving to work this morning, they interviewed a young father who managed to get out with his two young children and wife....some one had mentioned that people were afraid to use stairs because there were gas lines there or something?  If so - that would be seem like a big violation of safety codes...unless I misunderstood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe there will be an investigation to determine the cause of the fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There always is. The building will need to be declared safe before this begins. Might be a while.
Click to expand...


yes-----that is so in the USA  ----and people wait to  find out before farting out accusations


----------



## Dalia

I believe that buildings with as many floors should not exist because people can not be rescued if there is a fire and a building is never sheltered from a fire. *there are* *saying that apparteme building is been all look Inside* and  fortunately 65 peoples saves by fireman , 12 dead confirmed but they could have being 600 peoples in the appartement building for a total of 65 + 12 : 77 peoples what about the other peoples ?
I feel that they are going to let the breaking news die to miminize the number of victims and allow time to ensure that the London fire falls into oblivion.
It is really Assholes the leaders of England May and the Mayor of London who carried the poison to London


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true------so why are the schmucks on this board  ASSUMING   that something was wrong with
> the building?
Click to expand...


The building has a bit of history to it....it would be a reasonable assumption as opposed to assuming it's  a strike from an alien invasion taskforce trying to determine if intelligent life exists on earth


----------



## irosie91

I believe that buildings with as many floors should not exist,,,,,,,,,
]
    thank you for your input Dalia


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true------so why are the schmucks on this board  ASSUMING   that something was wrong with
> the building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The building has a bit of history to it....it would be a reasonable assumption as opposed to assuming it's  a strike from an alien invasion taskforce trying to determine if intelligent life exists on earth
Click to expand...



I am game------you seem to be implying that YOU already KNOW  what caused the fire based
on its  "History"--------FIRE  <no pun intended>   AWAY----what caused the fire???


----------



## Coyote

I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true------so why are the schmucks on this board  ASSUMING   that something was wrong with
> the building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The building has a bit of history to it....it would be a reasonable assumption as opposed to assuming it's  a strike from an alien invasion taskforce trying to determine if intelligent life exists on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am game------you seem to be implying that YOU already KNOW  what caused the fire based
> on its  "History"--------FIRE  <no pun intended>   AWAY----what caused the fire???
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not implying anything. Just repeating probabilities and possibilities.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.



how nervous?      have you discussed your problem with a professional?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not heard, I imagine it will take some time to determine given the size of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true------so why are the schmucks on this board  ASSUMING   that something was wrong with
> the building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The building has a bit of history to it....it would be a reasonable assumption as opposed to assuming it's  a strike from an alien invasion taskforce trying to determine if intelligent life exists on earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am game------you seem to be implying that YOU already KNOW  what caused the fire based
> on its  "History"--------FIRE  <no pun intended>   AWAY----what caused the fire???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not implying anything. Just repeating probabilities and possibilities.
Click to expand...


oh-----I , completely missed any of the probabilities and possbilities


----------



## Coyote

London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise

Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how nervous?      have you discussed your problem with a professional?
Click to expand...


Just the pigeons.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how nervous?      have you discussed your problem with a professional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the pigeons.
Click to expand...


the sweet gurgling chirps of pigeons tend to be prevalent on  the upper floors


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.



i hate when children are hurt and knowing they suffer those no good assholes May and the mayor of London are such big looser. the mayor of London i can't stand him and that bitch may with the same speech life must go on, fuck you.


----------



## Tilly

Seems an aluminium composite type of cladding which is used all over the world, was also used on Grenfell Tower:

ACM – short for aluminium composite material – is used to cover insulation on the exterior of buildings and similar panels have been linked to a series of deadly high-rise fires in the past.

According to The Age one person was killed and six injured when the Mermoz Tower in Roubaix, France, went up in flames in 2012.

Melbourne’s Lacrosse tower also suffered a huge blaze. ACM was used in the construction of both buildings...





...“The Aluminium Composite Material (ACM) panels are a commonly used product in the refurbishment industry.

Cladding 'linked to high-rise blazes around world turned Grenfell Tower into a tomb' - as boss who oversaw revamp admits he 'doesn't even know what it's clad in'


----------



## Tilly

Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.


Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.

Backdraft - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.



These two wastes of human skin are to blame, like cowards they have run into hiding, the British will bring them to justice and they will go to prison for a long time.





*REFURB FIRM IN COLLAPSE 
*
*Couple whose company were responsible for cladding at tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home*

*"Married Raymond and Belinda Bailey's firm was behind the £3million cladding project at the west London block of flats which went up in deadly blaze

THE couple whose company helped refurbish Grenfell Tower were holed up at their £1million home last night.

Raymond and Belinda Bailey were director and secretary of Harley Curtain Wall, responsible for a £3million cladding project at the block of flats.
*
*The business went bust in 2015, shortly after the work, owing creditors more than £1million.

It was bought by another of Mr Bailey’s firms, Harley Facades, based in Crowborough, East Sussex.

The businessman, 58, boasts of more than 25 years “practical experience” as a specialist curtain walling contractor. At their East Sussex home yesterday Mrs Bailey, 56, denied any knowledge of Harley Curtain Wall or its work at Grenfell Tower.

The mum of three insisted there was “nothing to say”.

The Baileys’ home is behind electric gates accessed from a private road. Yesterday a Porsche and Land Rover were parked outside.

At his parents’ house, his mother Janet said: “I’ve heard about the fire but wasn’t aware Raymond’s company was involved.

“But they’ve always got to blame someone, haven’t they?”
*
Couple whose company cladded tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when children are hurt and knowing they suffer those no good assholes May and the mayor of London are such big looser. the mayor of London i can't stand him and that bitch may with the same speech life must go on, fuck you.
Click to expand...


WTF planet in this below maniac on? He should be bullwhipped. 

*Man arrested for ‘opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims’*






*"A man has been arrested for opening body bags at Grefnell Tower and taking photos of victims.

The man, whom we have chosen not to publicly identify, posted the photos of the deceased victims to Facebook because he said he wanted to help identify them.

The Met Police said a 43-year-old man had been arrested near Latimer Road station in North Kensington at around 6pm.

He was arrested on suspicion of sending malicious communications and obstructing a coroner.

However the graphic photos, which have been seen by Metro.co.uk, are still on Facebook – despite a number of commenters reporting them to the site. The posts have also been flooded with negative comments.

In one of the posts, the man claims the body of a victim was left outside his flat for two hours before police or ambulances arrived.

He writes ‘Does any one know this body laying outside my flat for more than two hours’, before attaching five photos of a deceased victim’s upper body."
*
Man arrested for 'opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims'
*



*


----------



## skye

People would do anything for a buck in this day and age!   ^^^


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when children are hurt and knowing they suffer those no good assholes May and the mayor of London are such big looser. the mayor of London i can't stand him and that bitch may with the same speech life must go on, fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF planet in this below maniac on? He should be bullwhipped.
> 
> *Man arrested for ‘opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A man has been arrested for opening body bags at Grefnell Tower and taking photos of victims.
> 
> The man, whom we have chosen not to publicly identify, posted the photos of the deceased victims to Facebook because he said he wanted to help identify them.
> 
> The Met Police said a 43-year-old man had been arrested near Latimer Road station in North Kensington at around 6pm.
> 
> He was arrested on suspicion of sending malicious communications and obstructing a coroner.
> 
> However the graphic photos, which have been seen by Metro.co.uk, are still on Facebook – despite a number of commenters reporting them to the site. The posts have also been flooded with negative comments.
> 
> In one of the posts, the man claims the body of a victim was left outside his flat for two hours before police or ambulances arrived.
> 
> He writes ‘Does any one know this body laying outside my flat for more than two hours’, before attaching five photos of a deceased victim’s upper body."
> *
> Man arrested for 'opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims'
> *
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

OMG.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when children are hurt and knowing they suffer those no good assholes May and the mayor of London are such big looser. the mayor of London i can't stand him and that bitch may with the same speech life must go on, fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF planet in this below maniac on? He should be bullwhipped.
> 
> *Man arrested for ‘opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A man has been arrested for opening body bags at Grefnell Tower and taking photos of victims.
> 
> The man, whom we have chosen not to publicly identify, posted the photos of the deceased victims to Facebook because he said he wanted to help identify them.
> 
> The Met Police said a 43-year-old man had been arrested near Latimer Road station in North Kensington at around 6pm.
> 
> He was arrested on suspicion of sending malicious communications and obstructing a coroner.
> 
> However the graphic photos, which have been seen by Metro.co.uk, are still on Facebook – despite a number of commenters reporting them to the site. The posts have also been flooded with negative comments.
> 
> In one of the posts, the man claims the body of a victim was left outside his flat for two hours before police or ambulances arrived.
> 
> He writes ‘Does any one know this body laying outside my flat for more than two hours’, before attaching five photos of a deceased victim’s upper body."
> *
> Man arrested for 'opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims'
> *
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


That is grotesque - unbelievable


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy:
> 
> This below is a picture of an elderly man looking out of the window last night while the horror was unfolding, I wonder if he managed to escape, looking at the condition of the structure around him and that the glass in the window is also intact, it suggests that he was in one of the floors 1-4 the only floors that remained unaffected by the inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes From the West London High-Rise Fire
> 
> 
> He was rescued by firefighters! God bless them.
> 
> *Incredible rescue of man waving a makeshift flag: Trapped resident desperately flapping a jumper from his window is SAVED after a 12 hour operation*
> 
> 
> Read more: London fire: Trapped resident is saved 12 hours later | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Good that he was rescued and those firefighters, incredibly brave men and women, they all deserve a medal. What very special people they are, some of them have also been injured going into that terrible building.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two wastes of human skin are to blame, like cowards they have run into hiding, the British will bring them to justice and they will go to prison for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 133113
> 
> *REFURB FIRM IN COLLAPSE
> *
> *Couple whose company were responsible for cladding at tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home*
> 
> *"Married Raymond and Belinda Bailey's firm was behind the £3million cladding project at the west London block of flats which went up in deadly blaze
> 
> THE couple whose company helped refurbish Grenfell Tower were holed up at their £1million home last night.
> 
> Raymond and Belinda Bailey were director and secretary of Harley Curtain Wall, responsible for a £3million cladding project at the block of flats.
> *
> *The business went bust in 2015, shortly after the work, owing creditors more than £1million.*
> 
> *It was bought by another of Mr Bailey’s firms, Harley Facades, based in Crowborough, East Sussex.*
> 
> *The businessman, 58, boasts of more than 25 years “practical experience” as a specialist curtain walling contractor. At their East Sussex home yesterday Mrs Bailey, 56, denied any knowledge of Harley Curtain Wall or its work at Grenfell Tower.*
> 
> *The mum of three insisted there was “nothing to say”.*
> 
> *The Baileys’ home is behind electric gates accessed from a private road. Yesterday a Porsche and Land Rover were parked outside.*
> 
> *At his parents’ house, his mother Janet said: “I’ve heard about the fire but wasn’t aware Raymond’s company was involved.*
> 
> *“But they’ve always got to blame someone, haven’t they?”*
> 
> Couple whose company cladded tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home
Click to expand...


I hope they not only get everyone responsible - including politicians, but beef up safety in remaining buildings.  It really sounds like there are other places in the same sort of danger.  I know there is a lot of building and rent corruption in big cities...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when children are hurt and knowing they suffer those no good assholes May and the mayor of London are such big looser. the mayor of London i can't stand him and that bitch may with the same speech life must go on, fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF planet in this below maniac on? He should be bullwhipped.
> 
> *Man arrested for ‘opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A man has been arrested for opening body bags at Grefnell Tower and taking photos of victims.
> 
> The man, whom we have chosen not to publicly identify, posted the photos of the deceased victims to Facebook because he said he wanted to help identify them.
> 
> The Met Police said a 43-year-old man had been arrested near Latimer Road station in North Kensington at around 6pm.
> 
> He was arrested on suspicion of sending malicious communications and obstructing a coroner.
> 
> However the graphic photos, which have been seen by Metro.co.uk, are still on Facebook – despite a number of commenters reporting them to the site. The posts have also been flooded with negative comments.
> 
> In one of the posts, the man claims the body of a victim was left outside his flat for two hours before police or ambulances arrived.
> 
> He writes ‘Does any one know this body laying outside my flat for more than two hours’, before attaching five photos of a deceased victim’s upper body."
> *
> Man arrested for 'opening body bags and taking pictures of Grenfell victims'
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is grotesque - unbelievable
Click to expand...


Yes, it makes you speechless, there are no words to describe something as horrendous  and outrageous as that.

You know, or you should know that I personally believe that POS should be shot where he stands.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British Left like the Leftists everywhere are now playing politics and in lowest of the low fashion using this horrific tragedy as an attempt to score cheap political points.
> 
> Should we on the Right be shocked at this? No.
> 
> The Leftists always say that the Right attempt to capitalise on Islamist Terrorist attacks by saying that we on the Right have the philosophy to if not stop at least reduce such Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations.
> 
> The Leftists being hypocrites now attempt to capitalise on this tragic happening in London with this Grenfell Tower by saying that but but but Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tragedies on this scale tend to bring out the political grandstanding unfortunately.
> 
> I hope - at least - it will be more than that and some substantive changes will be made in safety.  Something besides words and demands to vote in this or that party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has the cause of the fire been determined?
Click to expand...


Not yet no it hasn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.



*"I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous."*

Yes it wouldn't be good.

I have vertigo and I would get disorientated and disaster would happen, such as me dropping my Martini or something


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> London fire latest: Twelve confirmed dead in Grenfell Tower as death toll expected to rise
> 
> Residents who escaped spoke of others trapped and screaming for help, with some throwing children from windows and others jumping from upper floors. Some were reported to have attempted to use bin bags as makeshift parachutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two wastes of human skin are to blame, like cowards they have run into hiding, the British will bring them to justice and they will go to prison for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 133113
> 
> *REFURB FIRM IN COLLAPSE
> *
> *Couple whose company were responsible for cladding at tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home*
> 
> *"Married Raymond and Belinda Bailey's firm was behind the £3million cladding project at the west London block of flats which went up in deadly blaze
> 
> THE couple whose company helped refurbish Grenfell Tower were holed up at their £1million home last night.
> 
> Raymond and Belinda Bailey were director and secretary of Harley Curtain Wall, responsible for a £3million cladding project at the block of flats.
> *
> *The business went bust in 2015, shortly after the work, owing creditors more than £1million.*
> 
> *It was bought by another of Mr Bailey’s firms, Harley Facades, based in Crowborough, East Sussex.*
> 
> *The businessman, 58, boasts of more than 25 years “practical experience” as a specialist curtain walling contractor. At their East Sussex home yesterday Mrs Bailey, 56, denied any knowledge of Harley Curtain Wall or its work at Grenfell Tower.*
> 
> *The mum of three insisted there was “nothing to say”.*
> 
> *The Baileys’ home is behind electric gates accessed from a private road. Yesterday a Porsche and Land Rover were parked outside.*
> 
> *At his parents’ house, his mother Janet said: “I’ve heard about the fire but wasn’t aware Raymond’s company was involved.*
> 
> *“But they’ve always got to blame someone, haven’t they?”*
> 
> Couple whose company cladded tragic Grenfell Tower hide away in £1million home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they not only get everyone responsible - including politicians, but beef up safety in remaining buildings.  It really sounds like there are other places in the same sort of danger.  I know there is a lot of building and rent corruption in big cities...
Click to expand...


This animal was lucky, others were not, people heard dogs barking inside Grenfell Tower.

The cat looks traumatised, which is to be expected.

*Cat saved from Grenfell Tower fire now being looked after in church*

*



*

*"A cat that was saved from the blaze in West London has come to be known as the 'Grenfell Tower cat'.

Paucho, a grey-and-white pedigree, is being looked after in a nearby church.

It is believed the puss has been separated from his owners.

He is being taken care of by volunteers at St Clement's Church.

People were seen hugging him for comfort."
*
Cat saved from Grenfell Tower fire now being looked after in church


----------



## WEATHER53

That fire spread so quickly that it's hard to believe there was not some inducing agent


----------



## Lewdog

NOT terrorism... it was caused by an electrical appliance and cheap building materials.


"With fire fighters still trying to determine the exact cause of the Grenfell Tower fire, one devastated resident believes his fridge is to blame."

Devastated Grenfell Tower resident claims fire was caused by his fridge exploding


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous."*
> 
> Yes it wouldn't be good.
> 
> I have vertigo and I would get disorientated and disaster would happen, such as me dropping my Martini or something
Click to expand...


OMG that would be a tragedy!


----------



## Esmeralda

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake was allowing fucking muslim douchebags into the country. The chadding isn't the cause of the blaze.
> 
> A muslim douchebag was the cause of the blaze. Focus on the cause. Not the fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick.....ur.....very
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was wrong with the  chadding?
Click to expand...

If you watch the film of the fire, it is clear that the outside of the building is in flames and the flames move up fast across and to the top of the building.  It appears the chadding was flammable and/or combustible.  I was watching BBC this morning and they used the term 'combustible..  I can't imagine why they would put combustible material on the building as they say the renovation was within all safety laws.


----------



## Esmeralda

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly politics of the Grenfell Tower fire
> 
> This is a decent write up of the problems. The residents had been complaining for some time but the tory local authority refused to act.
> 
> Mr Corbyn put forward a bill last year to ensure that all rented accomodation was fit for purpose. The tory party voted it down. The majority of tory mps are landlords.
> Corbyn tried to pass law to make homes safe last year – the Conservatives rejected it
> 
> The tory body count grows.
> 
> And can I just add that many of you on this thread with your bullshit terrorist theories are a bunch of *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bullshit terrorist theories?       I have seen NO THEORIES------other than your bullshit theory
> that the building was unsafe------got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread you thicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thread reveals no evidence of unsafe conditions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the narrative they were pushing right out of the gate.
> 
> Nothing about the initial CAUSE of the fire, which was reported to have occurred after an explosion.
> 
> They're pushing the fake narrative that it's because bad people tried to make the dump look decent, and as a result, it went up like a torch when the muslims blew it up. It's not the fault of the person who created the explosion..it's the fault of the people who maintained the building without assuming someone would  blow up the fridge or build a cooking fire in their living room.
Click to expand...

My God.  You are so sick.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

There is a bittersweet story of a woman who had to throw her baby from the tenth floor, but someone was able to catch it safely. Who knows about the woman who threw her baby though.

Baby dropped from 10th floor of blazing London tower and caught by man expected to survive


----------



## Dalia

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Old Yeller some links from the page before.
> 
> *"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower
> 
> cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, leading it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.
> 
> *
> 
> Grenfell Tower was covered in material to keep luxury flat owners happy. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such a terrible mistake they made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake was allowing fucking muslim douchebags into the country. The chadding isn't the cause of the blaze.
> 
> A muslim douchebag was the cause of the blaze. Focus on the cause. Not the fallout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick.....ur.....very
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was wrong with the  chadding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you watch the film of the fire, it is clear that the outside of the building is in flames and the flames move up fast across and to the top of the building.  It appears the chadding was flammable and/or combustible.  I was watching BBC this morning and they used the term 'combustible..  I can't imagine why they would put combustible material on the building as they say the renovation was within all safety laws.
Click to expand...

Yes, the fire spread at a high speed can be seen in this video


----------



## Dragonlady

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.
> 
> Backdraft - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


There were electrical issues with the building so it's not quite as unlikely as you might think.


----------



## Dragonlady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous."*
> 
> Yes it wouldn't be good.
> 
> I have vertigo and I would get disorientated and disaster would happen, such as me dropping my Martini or something
Click to expand...


Nooooo - save the martini. 

I used to live in a penthouse apartment (32nd floor), but after our daughter was born, we moved to a house. She was a little over a year old.   

When we finished moving I felt an overwhelming sense of relief that I would never have to worry about someone leaving the balcony door open again.


----------



## Dalia

Dragonlady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.
> 
> Backdraft - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were electrical issues with the building so it's not quite as unlikely as you might think.
Click to expand...


Sadly, I think we will never know the cause of the fire they will stop talking about it soon.


----------



## irosie91

Seems  to me that GUESSING as to the  cause of the fire is --------really idiotic


----------



## Dragonlady

Dalia said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.
> 
> Backdraft - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were electrical issues with the building so it's not quite as unlikely as you might think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we will never know the cause of the fire they will stop talking about it soon.
Click to expand...


This may be of little concern for Americans but the British will not let this go, nor should they.  When you rent a property, you shouldn't have to have a safety inspection before deciding if the place is suitable or fit for habitation.


----------



## irosie91

Dragonlady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.
> 
> Backdraft - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were electrical issues with the building so it's not quite as unlikely as you might think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we will never know the cause of the fire they will stop talking about it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be of little concern for Americans but the British will not let this go, nor should they.  When you rent a property, you shouldn't have to have a safety inspection before deciding if the place is suitable or fit for habitation.
Click to expand...



how do you know what "CONCERNS"   americans.    Buildings burn in my city regularly----sometimes
people die.     There are a myriad of reasons for a fire-------but it is not uncommon for idiots to DELIGHT
in the accusation     "DA BASTARD RICH LANDLORD DID IT"     the blame game is just as prevalent
in the USA as it is amongst idiot brits.    There are arson experts over here who do careful forensics.  
In my town inspection of buildings is the responsibility of the local government .... you got lots of
corruption over there?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> I believe that buildings with as many floors should not exist,,,,,,,,,
> ]
> thank you for your input Dalia



*"I believe that buildings with as many floors should not exist"*

I agree, I think with apartment buildings they should be no higher than 8 storeys, most emergency service ladder systems reach 10 storeys, you should certainly not have apartment buildings higher than those ladder systems can get to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
Click to expand...


*"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*

We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.

The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.

This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.

I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.

A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.

Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.

*"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*

You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
Click to expand...

We can't say what started the fire, shit the building is still smoking and probably will be for at least a week.  While I don't buy the early reports of a exploding refrigerator It could be something as simple as someone smoking in bed,left something burning on the stove,electrical fire, kid playing with matches,someone leaving rags with a flammable substance in the wrong place,furnace issue,Natural gas,Taco bell butt explosion,candle... While I'm no big fan of Islam until we know what actually happened, if we ever know, we shouldn't speculate whether this is terrorist or not. It could be but it may also not be. What is abundantly clear is whatever was on the side of that building was very flammable and contributed to the quick spread of this fire. If you look at pics and footage you can see the fire flying up the side of that building. That has to be the cladding on the outside of the building. Pieces of foam were found all over the neighborhood so clearly the cladding burned off.


----------



## toobfreak

Not really concerned with this story but last I heard, it was not terrorism but incredibly, a bad refrigerator and a building that was recently remodeled with no sprinklers in it!  Congratulations, Great Britain, you have made the successful conversion to a 3rd world country.  Might as well just let ALL of the muslims in now.


----------



## irosie91

Marianne said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't say what started the fire, shit the building is still smoking and probably will be for at least a week.  While I don't buy the early reports of a exploding refrigerator It could be something as simple as someone smoking in bed,left something burning on the stove,electrical fire, kid playing with matches,someone leaving rags with a flammable substance in the wrong place,furnace issue,Natural gas,Taco bell butt explosion,candle... While I'm no big fan of Islam until we know what actually happened, if we ever know, we shouldn't speculate whether this is terrorist or not. It could be but it may also not be. What is abundantly clear is whatever was on the side of that building was very flammable and contributed to the quick spread of this fire. If you look at pics and footage you can see the fire flying up the side of that building. That has to be the cladding on the outside of the building. Pieces of foam were found all over the neighborhood so clearly the cladding burned off.
Click to expand...


how do you know that what burned was not whatever was UNDER the cladding?-----"foam"   sounds  to
me like some kind of insulating material             but I am not the expert that you are


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
Click to expand...


It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Adding cladding is a bad thing.


----------



## irosie91

I learned a new word ----"cladding"    I am not sure what it means


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I would never want to live higher than 3 stories....high rises make me nervous.



*Grenfell Tower fire: Police open criminal investigation into blaze that killed 17 as fears grow death toll could reach 100*

*Search for the victims could take 'months'*







*"Fears are growing that the number of people killed in the Grenfell Tower fire could reach 100, as police announced they have opened a criminal investigation into the blaze.

The probe could result in the prosecution of anyone deemed responsible for building or design failures that caused the blaze.

"We as the police have started an investigation, I mentioned when I was down at the scene this morning that one of our very senior investigating officers is leading that for us," said Metropolitan Police commander Stuart Cundy.

"We as the police, we investigate criminal offences - I am not sitting here and saying there are criminal offences that have been committed, that's why you do an investigation, to establish it.

"This will need to be a lot of work between us and other investigating agencies to establish what has happened and why and that is going to take a considerable period of time."

Mr Cundy added that of the 17 victims confirmed to have died, only six had been formally identified. In a sign of how many people police believe did not make it out of the building alive, the commander said he hoped the final death toll "does not reach treble figures".

The search for victims could take "months", he said, adding that aside from the six identified bodies, police did not know the other deceased. 

"We cannot release information we do not have and it is so important the information we do release is entirely accurate," he added."
*
Police open criminal investigation into Grenfell Tower fire


----------



## Dragonlady

irosie91 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, behind any kind of cladding there is a gap - air in that gap causes it to act like a chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly it is a backdraft but the question is how the fire start ? a refrigerator that blow up i don't believe that.
> 
> Backdraft - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were electrical issues with the building so it's not quite as unlikely as you might think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we will never know the cause of the fire they will stop talking about it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be of little concern for Americans but the British will not let this go, nor should they.  When you rent a property, you shouldn't have to have a safety inspection before deciding if the place is suitable or fit for habitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know what "CONCERNS"   americans.    Buildings burn in my city regularly----sometimes
> people die.     There are a myriad of reasons for a fire-------but it is not uncommon for idiots to DELIGHT
> in the accusation     "DA BASTARD RICH LANDLORD DID IT"     the blame game is just as prevalent
> in the USA as it is amongst idiot brits.    There are arson experts over here who do careful forensics.
> In my town inspection of buildings is the responsibility of the local government .... you got lots of
> corruption over there?
Click to expand...


Try reading the BBC. There are pages and pages on the issues and British laws regarding landlord and tenants' rights.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Adding cladding is a bad thing.



The cladding is primarily added for aesthetic reasons, there is no structural reason at all to add cladding.

Here's an article about why the cladding was added to Grenfell Tower and it was responsible for enveloping the entire building and turning it into a horrific inferno with no escape.

*Grenfell Tower cladding that may have led to fire was chosen to improve appearance of Kensington block of flats*

*Material would help make the flats look better from outside, planners noted.*

*"The cladding that might have led to the horrifying blaze at Grenfell Tower was added partly to improve its appearance.

During a refurbishment aimed at regeneration last year, cladding was added to the sides of the building to update its look. The cladding then seems to have helped the fire spread around the building, allowing it to destroy almost the entirety of the structure and kill people inside.

And that cladding – a low-cost way of improving the front of the building – was chosen in part so that the tower would look better when seen from the conservation areas and luxury flats that surround north Kensington, according to planning documents, as well as to insulate it.

“Due to its height the tower is visible from the adjacent Avondale Conservation Area to the south and the Ladbroke Conservation Area to the east,” a planning document for the regeneration work reads. “The changes to the existing tower will improve its appearance especially when viewed from the surrounding area.”

The document, published in 2014 and providing a full report on the works, makes repeated reference to the “appearance of the area”. That is the justification for the material used on the outside of the building, which has since been claimed to have contributed to the horror."
*
Grenfell Tower was covered in material to make it look better. That’s being blamed for multiple deaths


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> I learned a new word ----"cladding"    I am not sure what it means



*Cladding (construction)*

*"Cladding is the application of one material over another to provide a skin or layer. This may be for protection against the weather, or it may be for aesthetic purposes."
*
Cladding (construction) - Wikipedia


*
*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
Click to expand...

It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.

For shame.


----------



## Marianne

irosie91 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't say what started the fire, shit the building is still smoking and probably will be for at least a week.  While I don't buy the early reports of a exploding refrigerator It could be something as simple as someone smoking in bed,left something burning on the stove,electrical fire, kid playing with matches,someone leaving rags with a flammable substance in the wrong place,furnace issue,Natural gas,Taco bell butt explosion,candle... While I'm no big fan of Islam until we know what actually happened, if we ever know, we shouldn't speculate whether this is terrorist or not. It could be but it may also not be. What is abundantly clear is whatever was on the side of that building was very flammable and contributed to the quick spread of this fire. If you look at pics and footage you can see the fire flying up the side of that building. That has to be the cladding on the outside of the building. Pieces of foam were found all over the neighborhood so clearly the cladding burned off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know that what burned was not whatever was UNDER the cladding?-----"foam"   sounds  to
> me like some kind of insulating material             but I am not the expert that you are
Click to expand...

Uh because the BBC did a piece on it.

 It probably was insulation. The building was built in the 70's so  they were looking to make it more efficient. They do this in America too. My house was built in 49 so when we put siding on our house the company put a thin layer of insulation under the siding. If the siding burns off you'd see the foam. If the foam becomes airborne it travels on the wind. I know this first hand because a local factory that makes foam located three towns over caught fire and the stuff rained down on all the neighboring towns including my yard.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Eight hundred and five years ago there was another fire in London.

10 of History's Deadliest Fires

*3. The Great Fire of Southwark, London 1212*

The oldest fire on the list, nonetheless, it’s the deadliest recorded in London’s history and marks the second time the London Bridge burned. The previous bridge, built of wood, burned in 1135. When residents rebuilt the bridge, they used stone for the base, but still used wood for the floor. On July 12, 1212, after the flames gutted Borough High Street, the burning ashes carried by a steady wind set the bridge ablaze. Most of those who died saw the fire first from the river’s north bank and ran onto the burning bridge to help fight the fire. Both sides caught fire, trapping the would-be rescuers on the bridge. An estimated 3,000 people died that day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
Click to expand...


I'm saying IMHO someone discarded a cigarette outside, it caught something, spread to the cladding and from the cladding spread into an open window of one of the apartments and then via the cladding outside the whole building was engulfed in an inferno in approx 15 minutes, alternatively someone fell asleep while holding a cigarette and the same thing happened.

As the Ground Floor and the first four floors were unaffected, IMHO someone threw a cigarette out of a window on the fifth floor and/or someone on the fifth floor fell asleep while holding a cigarette.

From the pictures of the damage to Grenfell Tower the situation began on the fifth floor and spread upward, the floors below are basically undamaged.

The cladding is instrumental in the disaster.

That cladding as I said the other day is plastic based backed with foam, they are aluminium and have a plastic base that is backed with foam, it's insane that this sort of cladding is LEGAL with regard to buildings, but construction firms use this plastic based cladding because it's CHEAP, and it's this cladding why Grenfell Tower went up like a Roman Candle within approx 15 minutes.

You have buildings in America also that use this identical plastic based cladding.

Something like what happened to Grenfell Tower happened in Melbourne, Australia a few years ago, I was unaware of this previous situation, but it has now drawn attention because of the Grenfell Tower happening and it's the same cladding and the Melbourne situation was caused by someone discarding a cigarette but inside not outside, however the effect would be the same at Grenfell Tower if a cigarette was discarded inside or outside.

21 storeys, discarded cigarette, identical cladding, building went up like a Roman Candle in 11 minutes approx:

*"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured. 

The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.

The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation."





Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze*

*"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands in 2014 is strikingly similar to London blaze as investigations point to cladding used in buildings.

Flammable cladding blamed for the rapid spread of the fatal Grenfell Tower blaze was pinpointed as contributing to another fire in a high-rise apartment building in Melbourne, which narrowly avoided loss of life.

A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured. 

The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.

The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation.

Aluminium composite panels have a polyethylene or plastic core and an aluminium coating. It is a cheap building material widely used worldwide to clad high-rise apartment" 
*
Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze


----------



## Dalia

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
Click to expand...

You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a new word ----"cladding"    I am not sure what it means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cladding (construction)*
> 
> *"Cladding is the application of one material over another to provide a skin or layer. This may be for protection against the weather, or it may be for aesthetic purposes."
> *
> Cladding (construction) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


thanks ----I already googled


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm saying IMHO someone discarded a cigarette outside, it caught something, spread to the cladding and from the cladding spread into an open window of one of the apartments and then via the cladding outside the whole building was engulfed in an inferno in approx 15 minutes, alternatively someone fell asleep while holding a cigarette and the same thing happened, but the cladding is instrumental in the disaster.
> 
> That cladding as I said the other day is plastic based backed with foam, they are aluminium and have a plastic base that is backed with foam, it's insane that this sort of cladding is LEGAL with regard to buildings, but construction firms use this plastic based cladding because it's CHEAP, and it's this cladding why Grenfell Tower went up like a Roman Candle within approx 15 minutes.
> 
> You have buildings in America also that use this identical plastic based cladding.
> 
> Something like what happened to Grenfell Tower happened in Melbourne, Australia a few years ago, I was unaware of this previous situation, but it has now drawn attention because of the Grenfell Tower happening and it's the same cladding and the Melbourne situation was caused by someone discarding a cigarette but inside not outside, however the effect would be the same at Grenfell Tower if a cigarette was discarded inside or outside.
> 
> 21 storeys, discarded cigarette, identical cladding, building went up like a Roman Candle in 11 minutes approx:
> 
> *"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured.
> 
> The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.
> 
> The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation."
> 
> View attachment 133314
> 
> Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze*
> 
> *"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands in 2014 is strikingly similar to London blaze as investigations point to cladding used in buildings.
> 
> Flammable cladding blamed for the rapid spread of the fatal Grenfell Tower blaze was pinpointed as contributing to another fire in a high-rise apartment building in Melbourne, which narrowly avoided loss of life.
> 
> A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured.
> 
> The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.
> 
> The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation.
> 
> Aluminium composite panels have a polyethylene or plastic core and an aluminium coating. It is a cheap building material widely used worldwide to clad high-rise apartment"
> *
> Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze



The fire in Melbourne should have sent a message to everyone about the danger of cladding.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
Click to expand...


That's because I am a normal person with just differing political and social views.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying IMHO someone discarded a cigarette outside, it caught something, spread to the cladding and from the cladding spread into an open window of one of the apartments and then via the cladding outside the whole building was engulfed in an inferno in approx 15 minutes, alternatively someone fell asleep while holding a cigarette and the same thing happened, but the cladding is instrumental in the disaster.
> 
> That cladding as I said the other day is plastic based backed with foam, they are aluminium and have a plastic base that is backed with foam, it's insane that this sort of cladding is LEGAL with regard to buildings, but construction firms use this plastic based cladding because it's CHEAP, and it's this cladding why Grenfell Tower went up like a Roman Candle within approx 15 minutes.
> 
> You have buildings in America also that use this identical plastic based cladding.
> 
> Something like what happened to Grenfell Tower happened in Melbourne, Australia a few years ago, I was unaware of this previous situation, but it has now drawn attention because of the Grenfell Tower happening and it's the same cladding and the Melbourne situation was caused by someone discarding a cigarette but inside not outside, however the effect would be the same at Grenfell Tower if a cigarette was discarded inside or outside.
> 
> 21 storeys, discarded cigarette, identical cladding, building went up like a Roman Candle in 11 minutes approx:
> 
> *"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured.
> 
> The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.
> 
> The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation."
> 
> View attachment 133314
> 
> Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze*
> 
> *"A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands in 2014 is strikingly similar to London blaze as investigations point to cladding used in buildings.
> 
> Flammable cladding blamed for the rapid spread of the fatal Grenfell Tower blaze was pinpointed as contributing to another fire in a high-rise apartment building in Melbourne, which narrowly avoided loss of life.
> 
> A fire at the Lacrosse building in Melbourne’s Docklands on 25 November 2014 is strikingly similar to London’s Grenfell Tower fire, which has left at least 17 people dead and many more injured.
> 
> The rapid spread of the Lacrosse building fire, which was sparked by a cigarette on an eighth-floor balcony and raced up 13 floors to the roof of the 21-storey building in 11 minutes, was blamed on flammable aluminium composite cladding that lined the exterior concrete walls.
> 
> The same type of cladding was installed on the Grenfell Tower in 2016, as part of a £10m renovation.
> 
> Aluminium composite panels have a polyethylene or plastic core and an aluminium coating. It is a cheap building material widely used worldwide to clad high-rise apartment"
> *
> Cladding in London high-rise fire also blamed for 2014 Melbourne blaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fire in Melbourne should have sent a message to everyone about the danger of cladding.
Click to expand...


Yes I agree.

From the article I have just given a link to:

*"There have been reports of fires involving aluminium cladding in residential towers in France, the United Arab Emirates, South Korea and the US.

In a report into the investigation of the Lacrosse fire, the Melbourne metropolitan fire brigade said the rapid vertical spread of the fire was “directly associated” with the external cladding.

“Had the external wall cladding been of a non-combustible type, the likelihood of fire spread beyond the level of ignition would have been greatly reduced,” it said."*


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
Click to expand...


I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims. 

And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
Click to expand...

Some people could have think it was because with all the others attacks in London in the past few weeks. myself at first when i wake up in the morning and saw the burning building it cross my mind and i don't think i am the only one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
Click to expand...


I am using basic logic KG.

*"And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it."*

I have posted numerous links to illustrate my points and to back up my points, including all about the cladding and now also how a discarded cigarette can and has previously caused an inferno that rapidly enveloped an entire building in the same vertical direction.

My position was solidified days ago and not an hour ago, if you read the earlier parts of this thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
Click to expand...


Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.

Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.

 You are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Marianne

irosie91 said:


> I learned a new word ----"cladding"    I am not sure what it means


clad·ding
[ˈkladiNG]
NOUN

a covering or coating on a structure or material: 
"a range of roofing and cladding products"


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
Click to expand...

I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol. 

I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.


----------



## koshergrl

As it turns out, it's looking more like the communist brits collected their *immigrants* together into government housing, then set them up to burn. Very hitler-esque of them. Hitler did the same thing to the Poles. All while pretending it was being done to *help* them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up."*
> 
> We need to put things into perspective and not in the realm of hysteria darling.
> 
> The situation at this time is that nobody knows what caused this horrific situation and wild speculation isn't helpful.
> 
> This terrible incident could have started outside, it could be that someone was returning home and/or going into Grenfell Tower to visit a friend and they discarded a cigarette outside and it caught something, then spread into the cladding.
> 
> I have had a look at the weather report for London that night, it was very humid, they don't have air conditioning, so chances are that many people had their apartment windows open.
> 
> A discarded cigarette outside could have caught something, spread into the cladding and from the cladding with open windows spread into the building, it could be that simple.
> 
> Alternately someone inside the apartment building fell asleep while still holding their cigarette, these things do happen.
> 
> *"Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard."*
> 
> You know KG this is a low comment, you are better than making such a comment, it's now 12 people, it probably will be several hundred people, I don't find deaths something to consider a joke, especially when this is going to involve young children and babies perishing in such an excruciating way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a low comment, nor a joke. This is a classic example of the press trying to hide the reality of the situation. Trust me, if they thought for a minute that a white guy had started this blaze, they would be pumping those numbers up and screaming them from the mosques. It goes hand in hand with them interviewing muslims and getting them to say that this event makes them *afraid*, as if they were being targeted (but wait..we aren't supposed to joke, I thought)...they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together.
Click to expand...


*"they even interviewed a rabbi who was conveniently on hand to say the fire was a postitive experience because it was bringing everybody together."*

Okay, let's try this again. Do you think it might be bringing people together because something beyond horrific has happened and people are dead and several hundred in that building are unaccounted for including babies and young children?

It was traumatising enough from a long distance to just look at the pictures and even worse to watch short clips of the actual footage as it was ongoing where you could see people trapped looking out of and banging on windows and hear people screaming for help....imagine then how traumatised the people are who live nearby and had to stand there in the middle of the night in desperation and horror knowing they had no means of helping those poor souls.

WTF KG?! Yes I'm on the Right but I do have a fucking heart.

Please get a grip and have a think about all of this.


----------



## Dalia

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
Click to expand...


It is ruled out by no good lefties like the other one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists


----------



## Dalia

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
Click to expand...

How did the fire started ? i keep on saying that the way the fired travel was Strange very concentred at the same place so that : explosion : the fire travel faster


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
Click to expand...


*"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*

I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.

So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.

What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did the fire started ? i keep on saying that the way the fired travel was Strange very concentred at the same place so that : explosion : the fire travel faster
Click to expand...


*"How did the fire started ? i keep on saying that the way the fired travel was Strange very concentred at the same place so that : explosion : the fire travel faster"*

I have given a link to a near identical situation that happened in an apartment building in 2014 in Melbourne, Australia, I suggest you read the article and then you might comprehend more.

In the 2014 situation the inferno travelled to the roof in approx 11 minutes.

At Grenfell Tower the inferno travelled to the roof in approx 15 minutes.

Not a great difference in timing and NOBODY thought the 2014 situation was an ISIS attack or whatever, just like Grenfell Tower isn't and the 2014 one was caused by a discarded cigarette and IMHO so was Grenfell Tower.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes something to make Lucy seem like a normal person. You really are a low information piece of shit.You know fuck all about this and speculate on a tragedy with no intelligence or knowledge. The internet has exposed us to some really poisonous shits and it has a lot to answer for. I hope the relatives of the dead never get to see the shit that you produce.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
Click to expand...

You think this is funny ? This is just your inhumanity on display. Turn your computer off and go and pray for your soul.


----------



## Dalia

The rule to follow if there a fire




Look what it say : you should initially be safe to stay in your flat keeping the door and _*Windows closed*_

London fire: What we know so far about Grenfell Tower - BBC News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
Click to expand...




koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC and the Grenfell Tower were constructed from completely different materials that's why, I don't think the exterior of the WTC had from top to bottom had oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, this is why it only took the Grenfell Tower 15 minutes approx to become a completely engulfed inferno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  the hell would you allow any building to be clad in an oil based product? That makes no sense. If that's the case the UK needs to revamp their safety codes and pull that crap off any other buildings that might have the same materials.
> 
> The WTC was made of steel,glass and concrete. Unfortunately it also had a large amount of asbestos so all that dust after the building collapsed was toxic. The death toll on that day was near 3000 but many more have died and continue to die as a direct result of that attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's complete madness.
> 
> They are saying, the London Police this is, are saying that up to 600 people might have been in the Grenfell Tower last night. What they have said is that 6 are confirmed dead, these might or might not be some of those who witnesses observed jumping out of the windows of the Grenfell Tower, so 6 confirmed dead, 75 in the hospital and the rest are unaccounted for, that leaves potentially 519 people still in the Grenfell Tower and by looking at that building I would say the chance is zero that they are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And the media's whole slant on this is that this is a great opportunity to bring the community together to support muslims.
> 
> What a bunch of fucking asshats. Either someone's bomb shit blew up, or they had a sick somali arsonist, or some moron was cooking over an open flame late at night in their apartment for Ramadan and burned them up.
> 
> Yeah 6 people, what a fucking joke. They literally believe humanity is a collective retard.
Click to expand...


You know not all the people who lived in Grenfell Tower were Muslim, some were Muslim and some were not Muslim, but they all lived together and most of them have all died together.

These are just five pictures of people who lived in Grenfell Tower and are unaccounted for and who's relatives last heard from them when they phoned or texted them from inside the inferno the other night.

These people are dead, there's no way they survived that inferno, these people were not Muslim.

Dennis Murphy, obviously not a Muslim.





The below two souls who now will be in Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom are Italian, they'll be Roman Catholic and not Muslim.

They lived on the 23rd Floor and there is ZERO chance these two souls are still alive.





*"Two Italians are missing in the disaster - Marco Gottardi and his girlfriend Gloria Trevisan, both architects from the Veneto region of northern Italy.

A family lawyer believes there is no hope they are alive. 

"I heard the recording of Gloria's phone call to her mum," lawyer Maria Cristina Sandrin told the Ansa news agency. "She says thanks for what she did for her. They were saying goodbye. There are no grounds to hope that Gloria and Marco are still alive". 

"Gloria graduated in October and went to London because there are no professional opportunities here (in Italy), not even for those who graduate with top marks," said Ms Sandrin.

The 26-year-olds lived in a flat on the 23rd floor and both spoke to their parents as the fire took hold of the apartment block.

"There's a lot of smoke but don't worry, we're waiting for the rescuers. We opened the front door but there was too much smoke to be able to leave. The lifts are blocked," Mr Gottardi told his father, Giannino, at around 2am UK time.


Giannino Gottardi told the Italian press: "In the first call they told us to be calm, that everything was under control. But in the second call - and I cannot get this out of my head - he told me that there was smoke, that a lot of smoke was rising up.

"There's nothing more we can do than wait for a miracle," he said.

The couple graduated together last year from an architecture institute and came to London, like hundreds of thousands of young Italians, in the hope of learning English and kick-starting their careers.

Gloria's mother, Emanuela, said: "Gloria told us that all the elevators were blocked, I think they tried to use the stairs."

The couple have not been heard of since."
*
Mariem Elgwahry probably not Muslim.
*




"Friends and family of Mariem Elgwahry are searching for her after she went missing.

She last spoke to her mother at 2.30am and has not been heard from since.

Her loved ones are scouring hospitals and community centres to find her.

Her friend said: "Please let me know if you see Mariem Elgwahry. She was on the 19th floor Grenfell tower. Last someone heard from her was 2.30AM she was with her mum!! Please let anyone know if she has been located thank you for all your help please share!! I've been to the rugby club, harrow club Laymer Christian church with no luck yet"
*
Sheila Smith, obviously not Muslim.
*


*





Tony Disson, obviously not Muslim.





*"Great grandad Tony Disson,  65,who was on the block’s 22nd floor, said in his final call: “Tell my sons I love them.” The father-of-four pleaded for help in a string of frantic conversations, saying he was trapped in his bathroom. The ex-market trader’s phone fell silent at around 4am."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did the fire started ? i keep on saying that the way the fired travel was Strange very concentred at the same place so that : explosion : the fire travel faster
Click to expand...


*"How did the fire started ? i keep on saying that the way the fired travel was Strange very concentred at the same place so that : explosion : the fire travel faster"*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> View attachment 133352



They were very lucky the elevator was still working.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
Click to expand...

I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
Click to expand...

Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
Its just common sense.


----------



## Dalia

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
Click to expand...

Yes, but why always say from the beginning that it is not the fault of Muslims when there is an attack somewhere even before we know what happened this is the first thing  we hear about better be spoken about The victims and families of the vicitms those are the peoples who suffer from the attacks.


----------



## koshergrl

I would just like to say....we do all realize that Islam is not a RACE, right? Or a nationality? Not every Italian is Catholic, not every Muslim is brown.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
Click to expand...

no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> The rule to follow if there a fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what it say : you should initially be safe to stay in your flat keeping the door and _*Windows closed*_
> 
> London fire: What we know so far about Grenfell Tower - BBC News



Yes and you know at times the rules need to be broken, such as not staying where you are but getting the fuck out.

I wonder how many of those who did escape ignored the rules about staying where they were and just got out as fast as they could, I think a lot of them did.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
Click to expand...


For one thing any charity and/or mosque that gets any type of funding from Saudi Arabia should be immediately raided and then closed down.

The House of Saud are evil, Saudi Arabia should be treated as an International Pariah, no Western nation should be selling them weapons and military equipment and all Saudi Ambassador's in Western nations should be told they have 24 hours to return to Saudi Arabia.

There should be complete economic and military sanctions imposed on Saudi Arabia, they are the biggest state sponsor of terrorism, they are funding ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front, they still fund Al-Qaeda and they have for nearly two years been carpet bombing Yemen, the poorest nation in the Middle East, slaughtering huge numbers of Yemeni's and now they are starving the rest to death and the hypocritical West is not only silent about this but are giving it the okay by still selling The House of Saud weapons to use.

The West gets nothing from supporting Saudi Arabia, all the West gets is filthy lucre, which seems to be more important than taking a moral stance about such an evil Regime as The House of Saud.

Disgusting and shameful.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
Click to expand...

Nobody is listening.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Of course they are. So are you.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
Click to expand...

So the fact that you are also a terrorist sympathizer is entirely coincidental?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could calm down it is likely not ISIS they always claim there Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone thought this was an ISIS attack to begin with, it was apparent within a few hours that this was not any form of terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people thought it was jihad related, I know the *journalists* definitely did, which is why they were so proactive about generating sympathy for muslims.
> 
> And you might look at who is agreeing with your viewpoint before you solidify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Name one journalist who believed that.
> 
> Only shitbags like the OP and yourself believed that because you generally believe that they are responsible for everything .Grenfell Tower is a diverse and mixed community and that must eat at your bigoted soul.
> 
> You are a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it, and I'm a journalist, lol.
> 
> I was pretty sure some stupid jihadi/somali fuck had accidentally blown up his kitchen. And you know, that still hasn't been ruled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ruled out by no good lefties like the other one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists
Click to expand...


The death toll has now risen to 30 and will rise more, the London Police say that they might never be able to identify all the victims, probably those who were between floors 20-27 will have been almost cremated making identification impossible.

Terrible for their loved ones and friends, that they'll never have full closure or a place they can take the remains of their loved ones to to visit.

As a Christian, even though I never knew these poor souls or their loved ones and friends, as Christians our thoughts and prayers are with them in their time of suffering and we pray that Our Lord can give them spiritual comfort and solace and strength to deal with this going forward.

*Grenfell Tower death toll rises to 30*

*"At least 30 people have died in the Grenfell Tower fire, police have revealed.

Metropolitan Police commander Stuart Cundy confirmed the death toll as he spoke near the scene of the devastating blaze in west London on Friday.

“I’m able to say at this point in time at least 30 people have died as a result of this fire,” he said.

Mr Cundy said the victims included one person who had died in hospital.

“There is nothing to suggest at this time that the fire was started deliberately,” he added.

More than 70 people are believed to be unaccounted for since the blaze, which police fear was so devastating that some victims may never be identified."
*
*

*

Grenfell Tower death toll rises to 30 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"It is ruled out by no good lefties like the one those scumbag who always defend the muslims terrorists"*
> 
> I am not a Lefty and I have never defended Islamic terrorists.
> 
> So we have to remain grounded here, we must make a differentiation between Islamic Terrorists and sympathisers and hundreds of people who were trapped and died in the most horrific way in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> What happened at Grenfell Tower is radically different than what happened at London Bridge, Manchester, Paris, San Bernardino etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
Click to expand...


The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.

The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.

Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.

The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.

The below link is to Live Updates.

*Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*

Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest

Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.

The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.

I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.

Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON 

Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.

*Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*

*"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
*
The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
*
Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless

*Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents

"Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.

The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north. 

He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.

The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.

However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*

Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents


----------



## Old Yeller

I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.

They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.



Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.

Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.

So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  I did some more searching. This link has a lot of pictures but in the link it basically agrees with your numbers:

"The flats were home to up to 600 people, with 30 now confirmed dead. There are 24 still receiving treatment, of which 12 are still in critical care. At least 70 are missing - and £2.8million has been donated for the victims."

Read more: Heartbreaking details show where Grenfell victims lived | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are not a leftist, I agree with you , there are a difference beetwen the two thoses people who are burned dead alive and the terrorists. What makes me angry is that after the London attacks And even when there is an attack in the world the leftists and some Muslims come to automatically defend the Muslims as if they are unable to have compassion for the victims. After that they should not surprised to not be loved and to be regarded as traitors by the Westerners.
> And I also agree in my opinion it is not a terrorist act but we still do not know the cause yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
Click to expand...

Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.

I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.

Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
 He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.

Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.

There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.


----------



## Tilly

Old Yeller said:


> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.


The authorities do not release numbers officially willy nilly, and anyone so inclined can do the maths and work out a rough number if they want to.


----------



## koshergrl

They need to release at least a tentative body count. This bs about refusing to estimate is ridiculous. And they can release what they know about the cause of the fire. 

The fact that they aren't is pretty strong evidence that it is a crime scene.


----------



## koshergrl

See, real journalists would be badgering officials for statements, instead of this touchy-feely garbage about asking the neighbors how they FEEL.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
Click to expand...

There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over sub-letting, apparently.


----------



## Tilly

Old Yeller said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I did some more searching. This link has a lot of picture but in the link it basically agrees with your numbers:
> 
> "The flats were home to up to 600 people, with 30 now confirmed dead. There are 24 still receiving treatment, of which 12 are still in critical care. At least 70 are missing - and £2.8million has been donated for the victims."
> 
> Read more: Heartbreaking details show where Grenfell victims lived | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

There is a 5 million pound fund ATM.


----------



## koshergrl

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over subletting, apparently.
Click to expand...

Yes because muslims tend to *host* illegals, who are unable to be in the country legally because they're fucking criminals and terrorists. 

Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
Click to expand...


Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.

There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.

What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.

Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.

You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.


----------



## Old Yeller

I don't think I would recommend to follow the "guidelines" to stay in your unit and wait for help.  uh-----nope.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.



Terrible and tragic and this girls father escaped because he was visiting a friend who lived on the third floor, we can see from pictures of Grenfell Tower that the Ground Floor up to floor 5 was unaffected by the inferno, the Urbano family lived on floor 20, the below article says that Jessica Urbano made it down to floor 18 and hasn't been heard from since, unfortunately there is zero chance this young girl is still alive.

*'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter*

*

*

*"The mother of a 12-year old girl missing after the Grenfell Tower blaze has told of their last phone call before she lost all communication with her.

Adriana Urbano was returning from her job as an office cleaner late when her daughter Jessica rang her to say there was a fire in their building.

Mrs Urbano told The Telegraph: "Jessica had been asleep in our flat when something woke her - I don't know if it was the smoke or a fire alarm - so she rang me at 1.39am as I was on my way home from work.

She said 'Mum where are you? Mummy come and get me'."

Mrs Urbano said she urged Jessica to run down the stairs of the tower block and try to find a fire fighter to lead her to safety.

"I told her to get out of there as quickly as she could. I said 'run as fast as you can', but then the line cut out."

Jessica had also managed to call her father Ramiro after fleeing from their 20th floor flat and is understood to have made it as far as two floors further down.

Mrs Urbano and her husband - who was visiting a friend on the third floor at the time of the fire and was prevented by firefighters from going upstairs to reach his daughter - have heard nothing since about their daughters whereabouts and are hoping against hope she somehow made it out alive.

"We are desperate for news but we have not heard anything," she said. "I've got no idea what's happened to her. We are so worried."
*
'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
Click to expand...

The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday. 
These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible and tragic and this girls father escaped because he was visiting a friend who lived on the third floor, we can see from pictures of Grenfell Tower that the Ground Floor up to floor 5 was unaffected by the inferno, the Urbano family lived on floor 20, the below article says that Jessica Urbano made it down to floor 18 and hasn't been heard from since, unfortunately there is zero chance this young girl is still alive.
> 
> *'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter*
> 
> *View attachment 133495*
> 
> *"The mother of a 12-year old girl missing after the Grenfell Tower blaze has told of their last phone call before she lost all communication with her.
> 
> Adriana Urbano was returning from her job as an office cleaner late when her daughter Jessica rang her to say there was a fire in their building.
> 
> Mrs Urbano told The Telegraph: "Jessica had been asleep in our flat when something woke her - I don't know if it was the smoke or a fire alarm - so she rang me at 1.39am as I was on my way home from work.
> 
> She said 'Mum where are you? Mummy come and get me'."
> 
> Mrs Urbano said she urged Jessica to run down the stairs of the tower block and try to find a fire fighter to lead her to safety.
> 
> "I told her to get out of there as quickly as she could. I said 'run as fast as you can', but then the line cut out."
> 
> Jessica had also managed to call her father Ramiro after fleeing from their 20th floor flat and is understood to have made it as far as two floors further down.
> 
> Mrs Urbano and her husband - who was visiting a friend on the third floor at the time of the fire and was prevented by firefighters from going upstairs to reach his daughter - have heard nothing since about their daughters whereabouts and are hoping against hope she somehow made it out alive.
> 
> 
> "We are desperate for news but we have not heard anything," she said. "I've got no idea what's happened to her. We are so worried."
> *
> 'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter
Click to expand...



WTH?  this "father/husband" doing "visiting a friend" on the 3rd floor at 1:45AM while the "wife" is out working? 12 year old left upstairs "alone" on the 20th floor asleep? Fire rages above him, while he "visits" a friend?  Was he asleep down there?
I don't like loose ends.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


Yes and imagine if these Communists took control of your Government, that's not going to happen of course, MI5 and the British Establishment would never allow Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists to get anywhere near Downing Street and Whitehall.

They are dangerous subversives and I would bet money that Jeremy Corbyn and the entire Labour Party along with the Communist Trade Unions are being fully monitored 24/7 by the British Security Apparatus, everything they say in private is being listened to, monitored and recorded.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible and tragic and this girls father escaped because he was visiting a friend who lived on the third floor, we can see from pictures of Grenfell Tower that the Ground Floor up to floor 5 was unaffected by the inferno, the Urbano family lived on floor 20, the below article says that Jessica Urbano made it down to floor 18 and hasn't been heard from since, unfortunately there is zero chance this young girl is still alive.
> 
> *'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter*
> 
> *View attachment 133495*
> 
> *"The mother of a 12-year old girl missing after the Grenfell Tower blaze has told of their last phone call before she lost all communication with her.
> 
> Adriana Urbano was returning from her job as an office cleaner late when her daughter Jessica rang her to say there was a fire in their building.
> 
> Mrs Urbano told The Telegraph: "Jessica had been asleep in our flat when something woke her - I don't know if it was the smoke or a fire alarm - so she rang me at 1.39am as I was on my way home from work.
> 
> She said 'Mum where are you? Mummy come and get me'."
> 
> Mrs Urbano said she urged Jessica to run down the stairs of the tower block and try to find a fire fighter to lead her to safety.
> 
> "I told her to get out of there as quickly as she could. I said 'run as fast as you can', but then the line cut out."
> 
> Jessica had also managed to call her father Ramiro after fleeing from their 20th floor flat and is understood to have made it as far as two floors further down.
> 
> Mrs Urbano and her husband - who was visiting a friend on the third floor at the time of the fire and was prevented by firefighters from going upstairs to reach his daughter - have heard nothing since about their daughters whereabouts and are hoping against hope she somehow made it out alive.
> 
> 
> "We are desperate for news but we have not heard anything," she said. "I've got no idea what's happened to her. We are so worried."
> *
> 'Mummy come and get me' - Mother’s agony as she comes home to pleading phone call from 12-year-old daughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTH?  this "father/husband" doing "visiting a friend" on the 3rd floor at 1:45AM while the "wife" is out working? 12 year old left upstairs "alone" on the 20th floor asleep? Fire rages above him, while he "visits" a friend?  Was he asleep down there?
> I don't like loose ends.
Click to expand...


I don't know, this is something nobody can answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.

This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.

The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


*Jeremy Corbyn: Put Grenfell Tower homeless in empty luxury flats*

*"Jeremy Corbyn has called for empty luxury properties in Kensington to be requisitioned to house victims of the Grenfell inferno.

- Snip -

Mr Corbyn's plan was criticised by Conservative MP Andrew Bridgen, who told the Daily Mail: "It is unsurprising, following their self-delusion that they won the election that Mr Corbyn and his allies are lurching even further to the left.

"Suggesting requisitioning empty properties when empty student accommodation is available locally is completely in line with his Marxist belief that all private property should belong to the state."

Despite questions about its legality, the plan was backed on social media by former acting Labour leader Harriet Harman, who wrote: "Loads of empty flats in Kensington. Jeremy Corbyn right that government should requisition to house Grenfell survivors."
*
Corbyn: Put tower homeless in empty luxury flats

This Harriet Harman is a Barrister who is publicly endorsing the illegal requisition of private property because she's a Marxist.

I have several friends in London who are Barristers, they earn at least £500,000 a year, so Harriet Harman is one of those typical hypocritical Marxists, she's a Barrister, she isn't poor and she's endorsing SEIZING the private property of rich people to house poor people in. Her Marxist political philosophy also makes her support the call to overthrow the democratically elected Government, she should be disbarred as a Barrister, she is supporting the illegal seizure of private property and a Revolution to remove the Government.

Yes as this Andrew Bridgen says, why isn't Jeremy Corbyn calling for empty student properties to be used to house those 75 people from Grenfell Tower? Oh that's right because Jeremy Corbyn is a Marxist who Hates The Rich.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Dragonlady

koshergrl said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over subletting, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because muslims tend to *host* illegals, who are unable to be in the country legally because they're fucking criminals and terrorists.
> 
> Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40.
Click to expand...


Stop projecting your lies and fantasies. You don't know who lived in that building at all but since you can't blame Muslim terrorists for the fire you're now claiming child trafficking in the building. 

Disgusting.


----------



## waltky

No way to identify some fire victims...




*London fire may have destroyed DNA needed to ID victims*
_June 16, 2017 — The devastating fire that struck a high-rise tower in London may have been so powerful that it destroyed much of the DNA evidence needed to identify its victims._


> As firefighters keep searching the charred ruins of the Grenfell Tower public housing complex with sniffer dogs and drones, Metropolitan Police commander Stuart Cundy said there was "a risk that, sadly, we may not be able to identify everybody." Experts said the intensity of Wednesday's fire at the 24-story building will make naming victims extremely difficult, drawing comparisons to the 2001 World Trade Center terror attacks in New York, where 40 percent of the victims were never identified.  "When you have a fire that takes hold like that, that is literally an inferno. You get a lot of fragmentation of bodies, charring of bones and sometimes all that's left is ash," said Peter Vanezis, a professor of forensic medical sciences at Queen Mary University in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emergency workers search debris that fell at the base of the fire-gutted Grenfell Tower in London, Friday, June 16, 2017, after a fire engulfed the 24-story building Wednesday morning. London firefighters combed through the burned-out public housing tower Thursday in a grim search for missing people as police and the prime minister launched investigations into the deadly inferno, with pressure building on officials to explain the disaster and assure that similar buildings around the country are safe.​
> He said the temperature of the blaze at Grenfell Tower was comparable to a cremation.  "The longer a fire burns, the less chance you have that there will be enough DNA left to test," Vanezis said. Still, he said if people were protected by any surrounding furniture or debris, it's possible there might be some viable DNA.  Vanezis said the best chance to identify victims may be if officials find any remaining bits of teeth or bone, which are usually the last parts of the body to be destroyed. He said sophisticated techniques could be used to amplify the DNA, but noted such tests can only identify a person's family, not the individual.  Vanezis added that medical devices like a pacemaker or any artificial implants could be used to identify people by finding their registration details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emergency workers wheel away a body from the fire-gutted Grenfell Tower in London, Friday, June 16, 2017, after a fire engulfed the 24-story building Wednesday morning. London firefighters combed through the burned-out public housing tower Thursday in a grim search for missing people as police and the prime minister launched investigations into the deadly inferno, with pressure building on officials to explain the disaster and assure that similar buildings around the country are safe.​
> Another complicating factor is that much of the DNA material that would normally be used to help pinpoint victims — like toothbrushes or combs — were probably also incinerated in the blaze.  "Even if we get some DNA, the question will be, do we have anything to compare it to?" said Denise Syndercombe Court, a forensic science expert at King's College London.  In those cases, Syndercombe Court said experts would need a DNA sample from other family members or need to see if there are any reference samples available elsewhere, like a hospital blood or tissue test.
> 
> Syndercombe Court said even tiny fragments of teeth or bone could help, explaining that DNA tests can be run on as few as 10 to 20 cells. She said many identifications would probably be done via dental records, predicting that such samples would be more likely found from people who died of smoke inhalation, rather than those killed by the fire itself.  Syndercombe Court said the testing process would likely take months, as officials scour through remains, search for things like comparison DNA and go through a lengthy verification process.  "People won't want to give up easily," she said, adding that officials would likely also encounter other obstacles, like trying to find people who weren't expected to be at the tower or differentiating between siblings where little DNA remains.
> 
> The timing of the fire — after the recent deadly attacks in Manchester and London — also doesn't help.  "The capacity of labs to do this kind of testing is limited," Syndercombe Court said. "They're already working on forensic evidence from Manchester and London. This just adds to the backlog."  As of Friday, London police said 30 people have died in the Grenfell blaze. Britain's Press Association has reported that some 70 people are still missing after the fire, based on a compilation of verified reports.
> 
> London fire may have destroyed DNA needed to ID victims


----------



## james bond

For some reason, I think this happened in the Middle East.  Maybe it's Londonistan.











"Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.

The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated."

Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises


----------



## james bond

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close up of the WTC, no oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Grenfell Tower with oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, the reason why the building went up like a Roman Candle in 15 minutes approx.
Click to expand...


LIBERAL GREEN KILLS.

"Fears were raised that green energy concerns were prioritised ahead of safety as it emerged that cladding used to make the building more sustainable could have accelerated the fire."

Blog: Green deathtraps: energy-saving renovation blamed for horrific Grenfell Tower fire in London


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

koshergrl said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over subletting, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because muslims tend to *host* illegals, who are unable to be in the country legally because they're fucking criminals and terrorists.
> 
> Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40.
Click to expand...


KG there is zero evidence to suggest anything you are insisting was occurring in Grenfell Tower and at least half of the people who are unaccounted for, judging by the pictures of them do not look either Somalian or Muslim.

*"Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40."*

The actual figures show that approx 500 people lived in those 120 flats, that would be an average of 4 per flat, it's known that several flats only had single occupancy and they were older people 65-84 years old, I think the oldest person unaccounted for is an 84 year old lady named Sheila Smith.

There is beyond zero evidence of any "child trafficking victims" being in Grenfell Tower.

You are in the realms of absolute fantasy with this stuff.


----------



## HenryBHough

While I agree with most of what Ms. Hamilton says, I disagree about the conclusion.

At some point the mad-hatter crypto-Leninist will find himself Prime Minister - for a short time.

In that short time he will at least try to renationalize:  Steel, energy production, rails, water/sewer and surely try to bring back BOAC/BEA (though without that "E" due to Brexit).  Also the tube and buses will be shut down on average 3-days per week by "industrial action".  Many city streets will be reduced to one lane as accumulating trash piles up and spills off the sidewalks.

None of that would be new.  It's just what HAS happened under previous Labour governments.  The British people have rather short memories.  But they're not entirely stupid and that's why any Corbyn regime - and I DO believe there will be one - will have a short, joyless lifespan.  Joyless for the people.

If you doubt the old loon would try that stuff just search out the maunderings of our very own Tainted Tommy for a preview.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not being a terrorist sympathiser to point out that only a tiny minority commit these crimes and that the vast majority of muslims are blameless.
> Its just common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
Click to expand...


The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.

*Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*

*Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures

Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?

Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.

The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.

Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.

And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.

So screaming at the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan and screaming at the Queen and Prince William.

Lol Communist filth keep this up, keep digging your own grave.

The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.

Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.

Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.

Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.

"People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.

Yes nobody from that Council has visited there probably because of the aggressive Communist Agitators who are verbally abusing anyone who appear, such as the Mayor and the Queen and Prince William....the Communists of course being Republican so also hate the British Royal Family and would if they could have them lynched from the nearest tree.

Very soon the British Government if this continues will just have to go full-on Authoritarian and declare a State of Emergency and put Britain under Martial Law to ensure public order and stability.

"It's an appalling lack of response."

More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.

A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.

If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.

The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.

"Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."

Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
*
*At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.*

*Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.*

*The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.*

*TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"*

*Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.*

*Here's the rest of the article.
*
Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.
> 
> Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.
> 
> The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.
> 
> TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"
> 
> Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
Click to expand...


Mass arrest the fuckers.

Look at these filthy Far Left POS, this has NOTHING to do with Grenfell Tower, they are wanting the overthrow of Britain's Democratically elected Government, they should be mass arrested and thrown into dungeons. Better still spray them with rubber bullets first and tear gas them.

"Capitalism is the enemy of the people" = Filthy Communist POS.






Zero Tolerance on Communist human filth, why are the British such pussies, get with the programme already, you cannot have dirty Communist Anarchist human filth dictating what you should or should not be doing.

The British Police should deal with these POS like they dealt with the Communist supported British Miners in the 1980s. You have to show this crowd who is the Boss and who are the peasants. You have to maintain law and order and full discipline in a society, if not the society will descend into chaos and anarchy.

"Bring Down The Government Guilty of Murder" TOTAL horsecrap, rubber bullets and tear gas. It's okay to allow people to be upset and express their emotions, it's NOT alright for people to call for the overthrow of Governments and threaten violent riots.






*London protests as they happened: Demonstrators demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury and sorrow*

*Key Points*



*

Protesters descend on Downing Street chanting 'May must go'

Theresa May announces £5 million fund for victims amid angry protests

Theresa May leaves church by side door surrounded by protesters chanting 'coward'
*
*"Protests erupted across London on Friday afternoon in the wake of the Grenfell Tower fire disaster, with victims and other angry Londoners uniting in outrage at the failings that led to the blaze.

Many of the protesters called on Theresa May to resign, after a number of damning reports about the Government's treatment of fire safety concerns emerged after the tragedy.

The Prime Minister was also under intense pressure after she failed to meet with victims immediately after the fire, choosing to talk to the emergency services instead. She has since visited victims in hospital. 

So far, the fire that broke out in the residential block in the early hours of Wednesday morning has claimed at least 30 lives, and the death toll is expected to rise."  
*
Protesters demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.
> 
> Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.
> 
> The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.
> 
> TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"
> 
> Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass arrest the fuckers.
> 
> Look at these filthy Far Left POS, this has NOTHING to do with Grenfell Tower, they are wanting the overthrow of Britain's Democratically elected Government, they should be mass arrested and thrown into dungeons. Better still spray them with rubber bullets first and tear gas them.
> 
> "Capitalism is the enemy of the people" = Filthy Communist POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Tolerance on Communist human filth, why are the British such pussies, get with the programme already, you cannot have dirty Communist Anarchist human filth dictating what you should or should not be doing.
> 
> The British Police should deal with these POS like they dealt with the Communist supported British Miners in the 1980s. You have to show this crowd who is the Boss and who are the peasants. You have to maintain law and order and full discipline in a society, if not the society will descend into chaos and anarchy.
> 
> "Bring Down The Government Guilty of Murder" TOTAL horsecrap, rubber bullets and tear gas. It's okay to allow people to be upset and express their emotions, it's NOT alright for people to call for the overthrow of Governments and threaten violent riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London protests as they happened: Demonstrators demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury and sorrow*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Protesters descend on Downing Street chanting 'May must go'
> 
> Theresa May announces £5 million fund for victims amid angry protests
> 
> Theresa May leaves church by side door surrounded by protesters chanting 'coward'
> *
> *"Protests erupted across London on Friday afternoon in the wake of the Grenfell Tower fire disaster, with victims and other angry Londoners uniting in outrage at the failings that led to the blaze.
> 
> Many of the protesters called on Theresa May to resign, after a number of damning reports about the Government's treatment of fire safety concerns emerged after the tragedy.
> 
> The Prime Minister was also under intense pressure after she failed to meet with victims immediately after the fire, choosing to talk to the emergency services instead. She has since visited victims in hospital.
> 
> So far, the fire that broke out in the residential block in the early hours of Wednesday morning has claimed at least 30 lives, and the death toll is expected to rise."
> *
> Protesters demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury
Click to expand...


Showing they are Communist filth, the latest comment in the Comment's Section "we need an urgent redistribution of wealth"





Theresa May it seems PERSONALLY set Grenfell Tower ablaze and murdered people.

Abubakr Dantata-Denisse, now there's a good English name, maybe it should go back to Camel Jockey Shithole Land.





Yes excellent comments from this ForestRunner and Jon from the Marshes and Independent Mind and EU being serious.













Uh-oh an educated person has found where the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan said in 2016 that HE was in charge of overall housing in London, seems this was on the watch of the Pakistani Street Shitter Sadiq Khan and NOT Theresa May.









Who was running London in 2016? That would be your fellow Kebab Street Shitter Sadiq Khan. Typical low IQ Kebab Chimp thinks that Sadiq Khan is a Tory "If I'm mistaken Is the Tories in all THREE cases" Lol go back to your Sand Desert Hellhole you low IQ Kebab Camel Jockey.





More Comments Section below.

Protesters demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> So screaming at the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan and screaming at the Queen and Prince William.
> 
> Lol Communist filth keep this up, keep digging your own grave.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> Yes nobody from that Council has visited there probably because of the aggressive Communist Agitators who are verbally abusing anyone who appear, such as the Mayor and the Queen and Prince William....the Communists of course being Republican so also hate the British Royal Family and would if they could have them lynched from the nearest tree.
> 
> Very soon the British Government if this continues will just have to go full-on Authoritarian and declare a State of Emergency and put Britain under Martial Law to ensure public order and stability.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> *At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.*
> 
> *Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.*
> 
> *The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.*
> 
> *TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"*
> 
> *Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.*
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
Click to expand...


I think what should happen re. Britain. Theresa May should do the deal with the DUP and then declare Martial Law, these Communist Agitators lead by Jeremy Corbyn the lifelong Marxist Trotskyite need neutering and ALL protests should be declared illegal and they should also impose a Curfew where NOBODY is allowed on the streets from 7PM-7AM unless they have good reason to be and if they don't they should be arrested as potential Communist Agitators.

Britain needs full-on Authoritarianism to deal with this Organised Subversion, the British do not have a First Amendment or anything, there is nothing to stop Martial Law being imposed. The whip needs to be cracked before Britain descends into Anarchy.

This Far Left filth are using the Grenfell Tower tragedy to push the Communist Agenda and it's disgusting.


----------



## Tilly

james bond said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a miracle if no one dies,,,,how can anyone be trapped in the building and walk away?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close up of the WTC, no oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Grenfell Tower with oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, the reason why the building went up like a Roman Candle in 15 minutes approx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIBERAL GREEN KILLS.
> 
> "Fears were raised that green energy concerns were prioritised ahead of safety as it emerged that cladding used to make the building more sustainable could have accelerated the fire."
> 
> Blog: Green deathtraps: energy-saving renovation blamed for horrific Grenfell Tower fire in London
Click to expand...

There have been people in this thread trying to politicise this overwhelming tragedy from the get go in order to lay all blame at the Conservatives door.

But the truth is, warnings about safety in these blocks were ignored by the Labour gvmnt from 1997 to 2010, and Tony Blair issued commandments based on global warning crap that led to hundreds, if not thousands, of  councils, both Labour and Conservative, to clad buildings such as these to 'conserve heat'. The last fire that is attributed to such measures happened under a Labour gvmnt and a Labour council.

This clealry isn't a party issue, the problems, and the ignoring of the problems, go back decades and both parties are culpable. 

It's truly disgusting that the Left now uses this particular tragedy to score points, and that they have such little regard for the victims that they gleefully whip them up with lies and political point scoring. It's really sad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they can't. That building is toast, if they didn't get out in the beginning, they are probably dead.
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close up of the WTC, no oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Grenfell Tower with oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, the reason why the building went up like a Roman Candle in 15 minutes approx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIBERAL GREEN KILLS.
> 
> "Fears were raised that green energy concerns were prioritised ahead of safety as it emerged that cladding used to make the building more sustainable could have accelerated the fire."
> 
> Blog: Green deathtraps: energy-saving renovation blamed for horrific Grenfell Tower fire in London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been people in this thread trying to politicise this overwhelming tragedy from the get go in order to lay all blame at the Conservatives door.
> The truth is, warnings about safety in these blocks were ignored by the Labour gvmnt from 1997 to 2010, and Tony Blair issued commandments based on global warning crap that led hundreds, if not thousands, of  councils, both Labour and Conservative, to clad buildings such as these to 'conserve heat'. The last fire that is attributed to such measures happened under a Labour gvmnt and a Labour council.
> This clealry isn't a party issue, the problems, and the ignoring the problems, go back decades and both parties are culpable. It's truly disgusting that the Left now uses this particular tragedy to score points, and that they have such little regard for the victims that they gleefully whip them up with lies and political point scoring. It's really sad.
Click to expand...


Conservatives in the Western world are too nice, it's time the Commies were dealt with, there are laws that can be used to put a stop to their disgusting Organised Agitation, it's time to use those laws or face Anarchy, it's best to kill it in it's tracks before the Organised Agitators kick off the violent rioting, because innocent people are going to get injured and possibly killed during those violent riots.

This must be seen as a means to ensure public safety and the continuation of civil order.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, they aren't blameless. They support and defend these groups through fake "charities" and in their mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> So screaming at the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan and screaming at the Queen and Prince William.
> 
> Lol Communist filth keep this up, keep digging your own grave.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> Yes nobody from that Council has visited there probably because of the aggressive Communist Agitators who are verbally abusing anyone who appear, such as the Mayor and the Queen and Prince William....the Communists of course being Republican so also hate the British Royal Family and would if they could have them lynched from the nearest tree.
> 
> Very soon the British Government if this continues will just have to go full-on Authoritarian and declare a State of Emergency and put Britain under Martial Law to ensure public order and stability.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> *At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.*
> 
> *Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.*
> 
> *The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.*
> 
> *TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"*
> 
> *Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.*
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
Click to expand...

Khan had to hide in the church yesterday until a two deep ring of police were ready to surround him so he could come out and lecture and lie. He was visibly scared.
Someone was also arrested for throwing a bottle at him.  But, in all fairness, this particular tragedy cannot be laid at his door either.

However, he has presided over Tooting, along with consecutive Labour councils, for a long time, and they have tower blocks with cladding. He should probably stop to think about that before he continues with his blame game. 

The inquiry is inevitably going to apportion plenty of the blame at the Labour parties door too, but they just cannot seem to stop themselves from trying to capitalise on this tragedy.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.
> 
> Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.
> 
> The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.
> 
> TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"
> 
> Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass arrest the fuckers.
> 
> Look at these filthy Far Left POS, this has NOTHING to do with Grenfell Tower, they are wanting the overthrow of Britain's Democratically elected Government, they should be mass arrested and thrown into dungeons. Better still spray them with rubber bullets first and tear gas them.
> 
> "Capitalism is the enemy of the people" = Filthy Communist POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Tolerance on Communist human filth, why are the British such pussies, get with the programme already, you cannot have dirty Communist Anarchist human filth dictating what you should or should not be doing.
> 
> The British Police should deal with these POS like they dealt with the Communist supported British Miners in the 1980s. You have to show this crowd who is the Boss and who are the peasants. You have to maintain law and order and full discipline in a society, if not the society will descend into chaos and anarchy.
> 
> "Bring Down The Government Guilty of Murder" TOTAL horsecrap, rubber bullets and tear gas. It's okay to allow people to be upset and express their emotions, it's NOT alright for people to call for the overthrow of Governments and threaten violent riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London protests as they happened: Demonstrators demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury and sorrow*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Protesters descend on Downing Street chanting 'May must go'
> 
> Theresa May announces £5 million fund for victims amid angry protests
> 
> Theresa May leaves church by side door surrounded by protesters chanting 'coward'
> *
> *"Protests erupted across London on Friday afternoon in the wake of the Grenfell Tower fire disaster, with victims and other angry Londoners uniting in outrage at the failings that led to the blaze.
> 
> Many of the protesters called on Theresa May to resign, after a number of damning reports about the Government's treatment of fire safety concerns emerged after the tragedy.
> 
> The Prime Minister was also under intense pressure after she failed to meet with victims immediately after the fire, choosing to talk to the emergency services instead. She has since visited victims in hospital.
> 
> So far, the fire that broke out in the residential block in the early hours of Wednesday morning has claimed at least 30 lives, and the death toll is expected to rise."
> *
> Protesters demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury
Click to expand...

You said in another post that the British Conservatives are "too nice", or something similar. And you are absolutley right.
 I see it also as how the Republicans were "too nice" until they got Donald Trump - someone who is NOT too nice to throw their crap straight back at them.
Sadly, we aren't there yet. We still value dignity and 'not lowering ourselves to the lowest common denominator' in an environment where that is just seen as weakness, and even a lack of conviction.
We have allowed PC to prevent honest debate, and the police were infected with this long ago, as evidenced when generic 'white van man' gets arrested for shouting 'f**k off out of this country if you don't like it' to Islamist filth holding placards saying 'your 9/11 is on its way' and 'behead those who insult islam'. 
Sadly, I think we are about to see a rerun of ?2010 but worse, with rioting and looting, whilst the police stand back and watch, fearful of making arrests because the perps are almost wholesale, 'not white'.


----------



## james bond

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is no fire escape/stairs...yah,,,your toast.,,,but even if there was,,,the fire spread quickly,,,,,so they only had ..what? 10 minutes to run?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched 9/11 unfold on TV. Compared to last night I'd say the London building went up much faster than the WTC and the WTC had Jet fuel in it. I don't get it WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close up of the WTC, no oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Grenfell Tower with oil-based plastic cladding backed with foam, the reason why the building went up like a Roman Candle in 15 minutes approx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIBERAL GREEN KILLS.
> 
> "Fears were raised that green energy concerns were prioritised ahead of safety as it emerged that cladding used to make the building more sustainable could have accelerated the fire."
> 
> Blog: Green deathtraps: energy-saving renovation blamed for horrific Grenfell Tower fire in London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been people in this thread trying to politicise this overwhelming tragedy from the get go in order to lay all blame at the Conservatives door.
> The truth is, warnings about safety in these blocks were ignored by the Labour gvmnt from 1997 to 2010, and Tony Blair issued commandments based on global warning crap that led hundreds, if not thousands, of  councils, both Labour and Conservative, to clad buildings such as these to 'conserve heat'. The last fire that is attributed to such measures happened under a Labour gvmnt and a Labour council.
> This clealry isn't a party issue, the problems, and the ignoring the problems, go back decades and both parties are culpable. It's truly disgusting that the Left now uses this particular tragedy to score points, and that they have such little regard for the victims that they gleefully whip them up with lies and political point scoring. It's really sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives in the Western world are too nice, it's time the Commies were dealt with, there are laws that can be used to put a stop to their disgusting Organised Agitation, it's time to use those laws or face Anarchy, it's best to kill it in it's tracks before the Organised Agitators kick off the violent rioting, because innocent people are going to get injured and possibly killed during those violent riots.
> 
> This must be seen as a means to ensure public safety and the continuation of civil order.
Click to expand...


It's a good thing we have Trump.  He's withdrawn from the Paris climate agreement and the UK should do the same. Will that be part of Brexit?


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over subletting, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because muslims tend to *host* illegals, who are unable to be in the country legally because they're fucking criminals and terrorists.
> 
> Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KG there is zero evidence to suggest anything you are insisting was occurring in Grenfell Tower and at least half of the people who are unaccounted for, judging by the pictures of them do not look either Somalian or Muslim.
> 
> *"Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40."*
> 
> The actual figures show that approx 500 people lived in those 120 flats, that would be an average of 4 per flat, it's known that several flats only had single occupancy and they were older people 65-84 years old, I think the oldest person unaccounted for is an 84 year old lady named Sheila Smith.
> 
> There is beyond zero evidence of any "child trafficking victims" being in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> You are in the realms of absolute fantasy with this stuff.
Click to expand...

You have to forgive people if they believe only Muslims lived and died in Grenfell Tower, because I havent seen a single white relative of a victim, or a single white person who escaped, interviewed since the early morning of the fire on the first day. Not one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> 
> I've also just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, in part because there is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists/coroner who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> 
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it.
> He too is whipping up the crowds with his megaphone by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry - which has already been announced yesterday.
> 
> Lilly Loser Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead as if it's some nefarious plot. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems, and it is obvious why.
> 
> There are a lot of opportunists out there organising on social media and then turning up and adding fuel to the fire. They are spreading misinformation and stoking up theses people who are already understably devastated and angry - and they will be responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Usual Suspects are behind organising the below, if this sort of thing becomes actual riots, then I see a good case for security reasons for the British Government to restrict people in Britain's general access to Social Media such as Facebook, Twitter etc because that's how they are coordinating this Rabid Agitation.
> 
> *Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises with hundreds expected at 'justice' rally*
> 
> *Local councillor Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt after a string of failures
> 
> Is this Eartha Pond issuing some type of threat with that comment?
> 
> Anger over the Grenfell Tower disaster could lead to riots on the streets, it has been claimed.
> 
> The horrific fire, which has left at least 30 people dead, has left the local community angry and frustrated.
> 
> Politicians including Sadiq Khan have been heckled at the scene and locals even shouted "where are you going?" as the Queen and Prince William left the site today.
> 
> And hundreds of people are expected to attend a 'justice' rally in central London tonight.
> 
> The British have a law where people cannot protest and/or gather in groups near The Houses of Parliament and also anywhere in the Whitehall area where Downing Street also is, hopefully these Communist Maniacs, being stupid, march banging their pots and pans and end up in Whitehall, because then they will be violating the law and the London Police can mass arrest them all.
> 
> Now, a local councillor has warned there could be "unrest in the streets" if council chiefs don't step in.
> 
> Eartha Pond said that if local authority doesn't act quickly, civil unrest could erupt.
> 
> Ms Pond, who works as an assistant vice principle in Brent and a councillor at nearby Queens Park Community Council, said: "If the council don't step up to the plate there will be unrest in the streets; it's that serious.
> 
> "People are so angry and frustrated. No-one from the council has been down here.
> 
> "It's an appalling lack of response."
> 
> More than 1,800 people are said to be planning to attend a rally in Westminster tonight to demand 'justice' for Grenfell victims.
> 
> A Facebook event, 'justice for Grenfell!', has been listed as taking place at 6pm outside the Department for Communities and Local Government.
> 
> If riots and violence erupts within the next few weeks, British peoples' access to Facebook, Twitter and other Social Media should be SEVERELY RESTRICTED. PERIOD. You cannot have violent Communist Agitators planning via Social Media.
> 
> The posting said: "At least 150 people have died in the fire at Grenfell Tower. They deserve justice. We demand answers.
> 
> "Solidarity with the residents of Grenfell Tower. Supported by Grenfell action group, Defend Council Housing, Kensington and Chelsea Momentum, Westway23 and NW London Stand Up to Racism."
> 
> Lol London Stand Up to Racism. WTF does what happened at Grenfell Towell have to do with fucking racism? Nothing that's what, half the people who lived at Grenfell Tower were White people. Communist Agitating human filth using a tragedy to push their Agenda.
> *
> At least 30 people have officially been confirmed dead with the death toll expected to rise.
> 
> Ms Pond's comments come after furious residents shouted out in frustration as Sadiq Khan visited the scene of the 24-storey West London block.
> 
> The London mayor was heckled by a young boy on a man's shoulder as he descended on the scene with a heavy police presence.
> 
> TV footage showed the boy shouting: "How many children died? What are you going to do about it?"
> 
> Lol these maniacs have even been screaming in the Kebab Mayor Sadiq Khan's face.
> 
> *Here's the rest of the article.
> *
> Fears of 'riots in the streets' as anger over Grenfell Tower tragedy rises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass arrest the fuckers.
> 
> Look at these filthy Far Left POS, this has NOTHING to do with Grenfell Tower, they are wanting the overthrow of Britain's Democratically elected Government, they should be mass arrested and thrown into dungeons. Better still spray them with rubber bullets first and tear gas them.
> 
> "Capitalism is the enemy of the people" = Filthy Communist POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Tolerance on Communist human filth, why are the British such pussies, get with the programme already, you cannot have dirty Communist Anarchist human filth dictating what you should or should not be doing.
> 
> The British Police should deal with these POS like they dealt with the Communist supported British Miners in the 1980s. You have to show this crowd who is the Boss and who are the peasants. You have to maintain law and order and full discipline in a society, if not the society will descend into chaos and anarchy.
> 
> "Bring Down The Government Guilty of Murder" TOTAL horsecrap, rubber bullets and tear gas. It's okay to allow people to be upset and express their emotions, it's NOT alright for people to call for the overthrow of Governments and threaten violent riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London protests as they happened: Demonstrators demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury and sorrow*
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Protesters descend on Downing Street chanting 'May must go'
> 
> Theresa May announces £5 million fund for victims amid angry protests
> 
> Theresa May leaves church by side door surrounded by protesters chanting 'coward'
> *
> *"Protests erupted across London on Friday afternoon in the wake of the Grenfell Tower fire disaster, with victims and other angry Londoners uniting in outrage at the failings that led to the blaze.
> 
> Many of the protesters called on Theresa May to resign, after a number of damning reports about the Government's treatment of fire safety concerns emerged after the tragedy.
> 
> The Prime Minister was also under intense pressure after she failed to meet with victims immediately after the fire, choosing to talk to the emergency services instead. She has since visited victims in hospital.
> 
> So far, the fire that broke out in the residential block in the early hours of Wednesday morning has claimed at least 30 lives, and the death toll is expected to rise."
> *
> Protesters demand justice for Grenfell victims after day of fury
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said in another post that the British Conservatives are "too nice", or something similar. And you are absolutley right.
> I see it also as how the Republicans were "too nice" until they got Donald Trump - someone who is NOT too nice to throw their crap straight back at them.
> Sadly, we aren't there yet. We still value dignity and 'not lowering ourselves to the lowest common denominator' in an environment where that is just seen as weakness, and even a lack of conviction.
> We have allowed PC to prevent honest debate, and the police were infected with this long ago, as evidenced when generic 'white van man' gets arrested for shouting 'f**k off out of this country if you don't like it' to Islamist filth holding placards saying 'your 9/11 is on its way' and 'behead those who insult islam'.
> Sadly, I think we are about to see a rerun of ?2010 but worse, with rioting and looting, whilst the police stand back and watch, fearful of making arrests because the perps are almost wholesale, 'not white'.
Click to expand...


Well I'm afraid you are going to just have to take the gloves off.

You are not dealing with human beings, you are dealing with vile, soulless monsters, because that's what the Far Left are, they are depraved and perverted and just like rabid animals they need to be dealt with, sooner rather than later and people should switch off all emotion when doing this, think of them like objects that need removing, these are not human beings, they are diseased creatures.

They are a disease, a cancer, they need eradicating from society. Period. They don't give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, it's becoming increasingly apparent that they don't, they are using the dead of Grenfell Tower to attempt to gain political points and I'll tell you something this is going to blow up in their ugly filthy faces, because I think that the majority of the decent British are going to massively turn against them.

Are _these_ the actions of human beings? What's in the below article.

*BRENDAN O'NEILL *

*Cynics of the Labour Left have already started exploiting Grenfell Tower dead for their own gain*

*Brendan O'Neill hits out at Labour leaning commentators who he believes are using the tragic Kensington fire for their own agenda

"WE don’t even know how many died in the tower, but already they are being marshalled to party political ends.

Already Labour-leaning commentators and Corbynista tweeters are exploiting the dead, using them to make political mileage — to brand the Tories as evil and Jeremy Corbyn as saintly.

In the 20 years I’ve been writing about politics, I can’t remember a tragedy being milked for party-political gain as quickly and cynically as this.

What has happened to the Left that it can engage in such low political grandstanding even before the bodies have been counted?

The true aim of the leftist thirst for retribution over Grenfell is not to work out what went wrong and how to prevent such a disaster from ever happening again.

No, it is to highlight Tory “evil”, to demean right-wingers and boost left-wingers, to say: “Tory scum, Corbyn good”, to make party-political gains.

Pop star turned professional tweeter Lily Allen was on Channel 4 News, hogging the limelight to show how good she is and how nasty the Tories are.

Allen is so vain she thinks this horror is about her.

Social media is awash with Tory-bashing.

Tories, and by extension the millions who vote for them, are viewed as innately wicked, even as murderous.

Specific issues, about the building’s cladding and its weak fire-alarm system, must be addressed.

And broader questions, about the moral value we attach to social-housing residents, must be asked.

The problem with the blame game, with the Left’s transformation of Grenfell into a public stage for its own politics, is that it distracts attention from those important issues.

These people are building their political movement on the corpses of the poor, and no amount of radical-sounding lingo can cover up how cynical, opportunistic and depraved that is."
*
Brendan O'Neill: Cynics of Left have already started exploiting Grenfell Tower dead for their own gain


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least 500 people lived in Grenfell Tower, 30 are dead and 75 are in hospital, the rest are unaccounted for, so the worst scenario is that all of the rest were in Grenfell Tower at the time, which would mean that 395 people are unaccounted for.
> 
> Considering it's been three days since the horrific situation, you would have thought that by now that if those 395 people are okay, if for some reason many were out and about and not at home in Grenfell Tower in the early hours of Wednesday morning, that they would by now have contacted their loved ones and friends to say they are okay, that they haven't, their silence is ominous and can only suggest that they are unable to contact their loved ones and friends because they were in Grenfell Tower and died there during the inferno that engulfed it.
> 
> So that would be the worst scenario 395 + 30 = 425 dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a number of people who got out very early and were not hospitalised at all, or were released after a brief check up. There is also an issue over subletting, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because muslims tend to *host* illegals, who are unable to be in the country legally because they're fucking criminals and terrorists.
> 
> Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KG there is zero evidence to suggest anything you are insisting was occurring in Grenfell Tower and at least half of the people who are unaccounted for, judging by the pictures of them do not look either Somalian or Muslim.
> 
> *"Hence my statement early on...it's a somali/muslim tenement, so there are about 10 people (actual) per flat. As opposed to the 2 or 3 on the lease. Then there are all the child trafficking victims, so in some of the flats, there are probably like 40."*
> 
> The actual figures show that approx 500 people lived in those 120 flats, that would be an average of 4 per flat, it's known that several flats only had single occupancy and they were older people 65-84 years old, I think the oldest person unaccounted for is an 84 year old lady named Sheila Smith.
> 
> There is beyond zero evidence of any "child trafficking victims" being in Grenfell Tower.
> 
> You are in the realms of absolute fantasy with this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to forgive people if they believe only Muslims lived and died in Grenfell Tower, because I havent seen a single white relative of a victim, or a single white person who escaped, interviewed since the early morning of the fire on the first day. Not one.
Click to expand...


I posted some pictures in this thread of some of the White people who are unaccounted for in Grenfell Tower.

What is probably happening though, the MSM in the Western world are now so anti-White people and pro-Brown people that they are most certainly ONLY pushing the Brown faces.

You know last night I read an interview with ONE of the 200 firefighters and yes you guessed it he was Black, the deliberate choosing of a Black firefighter to push the anti-White Agenda.

They think that nobody notices the lack of White faces and the pushing of Brown and Black faces, but people do notice.

The wet dream is that the ONLY White people who will be accepted in this RACIST UTOPIA DEVOID OF MOST WHITE PEOPLE will be Homos.

I should add that the Leftists here, who are almost ALL White people, will read my below comments and say they are racist, but they are NOT racist. It's the Leftists who are racist and self-hating White people. You are naturally supposed to be geared toward your OWN group and NOT to turn against your OWN group and CHEERLEAD the EXCLUSION of your OWN group and CHEERLEAD the REPLACEMENT of your OWN group in such a blatant way when others NOT from your OWN group are put in PLACE of members of your OWN group. That is NOT normal behaviour.

So my comments that are not racist at all:

Also a side point that has nothing to do with Grenfell Tower, I noticed when they had the Islamic Terrorist attack on the London Bridge that the BBC World Service had BBC Correspondents on the spot doing live reports and ALL of them had Muslim names except one who had an African name that I think might have been Nigerian.

The BBC I read had a "Diversification" a few years ago to put more Blacks and Browns and Muslims in there, pathetic.

The BBC is totally fucked, I often listen to the BBC World Service and it's completely fucked up, more than half of their programming each night is about African crap and "Refugees" crap and in general geared toward anti-White EVERYTHING.

Their "Weekend" programme on Saturday and Sunday beginning at 6AM is totally Leftist, the presenters are either Muslim women or an African woman or a White Cucked male called Julian Warricker and they always have Leftist guests on and they are VERY HOSTILE to ALL Conservatives.

The BBC is now so Leftist and not only anti-White British people but also anti-White European people why are the British Government still funding the BBC with the British peoples tax money? The BBC therefore should be 100% privatised.

Their "Today" programme on each early morning features the below presenters, most of which are barely coherent, the African woman frequently cannot make a sentence without fucking up, she's obviously low IQ, but that doesn't matter because she's Black so give her the job.

They should airdrop them back to Kenya and Nigeria where they come from, they should not be on the BBC World Service being as incoherent as they are.

















Newsday - Meet The Newsday Presenters - BBC World Service


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I didn't know refrigerators could explode. I hope mine will be ok.

Ours has made a slightly loud banging sound every twenty minutes for the last 3 years. We have had it since moving in more than 15 years ago.


----------



## Dalia

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I didn't know refrigerators could explode. I hope mine will be ok.
> 
> Ours has made a slightly loud banging sound every twenty minutes for the last 3 years. We have had it since moving in more than 15 years ago.


Hello, i have this link : Alert over new wave of exploding fridges caused by 'environmentally-friendly coolant' | Daily Mail Online
And I hope no one will jump on me but yesterday an information on the French chains say that the mayor of London did not remove the possibility of a terrorist act and the cause of a exploding regrigérator is false limit.
Does anyone think that the fire could have been create voluntarily? Which would also explain the rapidity of the fire.
The terrorist stuffs his gasoline apartment and throws a match or a  homemade bomb into the kitchen ready to explode. Or the terrorist blows himself up or else he leaves the apartment after ( like the bombs placed in boston marathon )?
I say this because the explanations of refrigerator that explodes and that the fire would have continued its race because of the material  outside seem  to me a bit light.
It is my opinion, I am not the only one to find this fire suspect.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are. So are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I didn't know refrigerators could explode. I hope mine will be ok.
> 
> Ours has made a slightly loud banging sound every twenty minutes for the last 3 years. We have had it since moving in more than 15 years ago.


Inspect the coil fan.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> 
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Already getting a good response.

Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Left Wing backed by the Communist Trade Unions are deliberately whipping this up so it descends into violent protests. Disgusting playing politics and attempting to score points.
> 
> The more the below type thing happens, angry screaming, storming Government offices and protesting and threatening and demanding, the more the below type thing happens the chances are high that public sympathy is going to turn to public resentment against these people.
> 
> Every time one of these Left Wing politicians and Communist Trade Unionists make public comments, the majority of the British people are going to see this as it is, the most disgusting form of playing Partisan Politics.
> 
> The Left Wing never miss an opportunity to sink even lower than they were before.
> 
> The below link is to Live Updates.
> 
> *Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest*
> 
> Grenfell Tower fire: protesters enter Kensington town hall – latest
> 
> Using a horrific tragedy to try and further the Communist Agenda - Jeremy Corbyn is actually DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES property is SEIZED by the British Government to house people who escaped Grenfell Tower, Jeremy Corbyn fully supports Squatters Rights I might add, so it's not surprising he's demanding what he is.
> 
> The Left Wing have always despised wealthy people, they also hate that people own private property, the Communists support NO private property in private hands.
> 
> I can fully see that within the next few months if Corbyn and his fellow Communists don't SFTU they are going to be arrested for Sedition, I posted an article last night where the British Communists backed by the Trade Unions are calling for one million people on the streets and the overthrow of the democratically elected British Government because the Labour Party LOST their election, the Conservative Party WON their election, they got the most seats, they got 56 seats more than the Labour Party, they just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats = Labour says they WON
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn Filthy Communist playing the politics of Hate The Rich, Seize The Properties.
> 
> *Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless*
> 
> *"Jeremy Corbyn demanded the requisitioning of empty luxury properties to house survivors left homeless by the Grenfell Tower blaze as he called for wholesale social reform in the wake of the disaster.*
> *
> The Labour leader said the fire, which engulfed the council-owned tower in the wealthy London borough of Kensington and Chelsea, had exposed a “tale of two cities”. “Properties must be found, requisitioned if necessary, to make sure those residents do get rehoused locally,” he told a parliamentary debate. “It cannot be acceptable that in London you have luxury buildings and flats kept as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere to live.”
> *
> Corbyn: seize properties of the rich for Grenfell homeless
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> "Jeremy Corbyn has called for the empty homes of rich people in Kensington to be seized for Grenfell Tower residents who have been made homeless by the fire.
> 
> The Labour leader said that the London Borough was a "tale of two cities" between a wealthy south and a rich north.
> 
> He suggested that "requisitioning" expensive vacant properties could help ensure that residents are housed locally.
> 
> The Government has committed to rehousing all those who lost their homes in the fire in the local area.
> 
> However Mr Corbyn said: “Kensington is a tale of two cities. The south part of Kensington is incredibly wealthy, it’s the wealthiest part of the whole country."*
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn: Empty homes owned by rich should be 'requisitioned' for Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> 
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's accurate that Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, he just didn't say those exact words but it's what he meant.

*"properties must be found - requisitioned if necessary"

"It can't be acceptable that in London we have luxury buildings and luxury flats left empty as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere else to live"
*
Requisitioned = seized, who would own luxury buildings and luxury flats = wealthier people, land banking for the future = you buy the building and/or flat, you keep it empty for a few years and then you sell it for a profit, the poor are specifically mentioned = seize wealthy peoples' private property and give it to the poor.

Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, redistribution of wealth, like what is written on some of those Communist Agitators banners they are carrying.

There are many empty buildings with student flats, yet as that Tory MP Andrew Bridgen commented why isn't Jeremy Corbyn saying these 75 people should be put into those? Because he's a Marxist-Trotskyite, he hates rich people, he supports redistribution of wealth, he thinks like a good Marxist that nobody should owned private property that private property should all be seized by the State and then owned by the State and redistributed.
*



*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's accurate that Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, he just didn't say those exact words but it's what he meant.
> 
> *"properties must be found - requisitioned if necessary"
> 
> "It can't be acceptable that in London we have luxury buildings and luxury flats left empty as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere else to live"
> *
> Requisitioned = seized, who would own luxury buildings and luxury flats = wealthier people, land banking for the future = you buy the building and/or flat, you keep it empty for a few years and then you sell it for a profit, the poor are specifically mentioned = seize wealthy peoples' private property and give it to the poor.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, redistribution of wealth, like what is written on some of those Communist Agitators banners they are carrying.
> 
> There are many empty buildings with student flats, yet as that Tory MP Andrew Bridgen commented why isn't Jeremy Corbyn saying these 75 people should be put into those? Because he's a Marxist-Trotskyite, he hates rich people, he supports redistribution of wealth, he thinks like a good Marxist that nobody should owned private property that private property should all be seized by the State and then owned by the State and redistributed.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Where has he used the word seized ?
Its an emergency and large parts of the borough lie empty, owned by absentee land bankers. Why would they object to helping out in a humanitarian crisis ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
Click to expand...


This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.

So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.

From the article you have linked.

*Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*

*"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.

So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.

One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.

Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.

Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.

The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.

One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’

Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’

Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.

That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.

She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.

Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
*
Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> 
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.
> 
> So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.
> 
> From the article you have linked.
> 
> *Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*
> 
> *"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.
> 
> One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.
> 
> Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.
> 
> Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.
> 
> The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.
> 
> One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’
> 
> Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’
> 
> Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.
> 
> That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.
> 
> She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.
> 
> Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
> *
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
Click to expand...

Its a great gesture which will bring some temporary respite for some. But the question of housing the poor in that area can only be dealt with in one way. Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments.
That wont happen in Kensington because they dont want poor people in their borough unless they are picking up litter.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> 
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's accurate that Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, he just didn't say those exact words but it's what he meant.
> 
> *"properties must be found - requisitioned if necessary"
> 
> "It can't be acceptable that in London we have luxury buildings and luxury flats left empty as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere else to live"
> *
> Requisitioned = seized, who would own luxury buildings and luxury flats = wealthier people, land banking for the future = you buy the building and/or flat, you keep it empty for a few years and then you sell it for a profit, the poor are specifically mentioned = seize wealthy peoples' private property and give it to the poor.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, redistribution of wealth, like what is written on some of those Communist Agitators banners they are carrying.
> 
> There are many empty buildings with student flats, yet as that Tory MP Andrew Bridgen commented why isn't Jeremy Corbyn saying these 75 people should be put into those? Because he's a Marxist-Trotskyite, he hates rich people, he supports redistribution of wealth, he thinks like a good Marxist that nobody should owned private property that private property should all be seized by the State and then owned by the State and redistributed.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he used the word seized ?
> Its an emergency and large parts of the borough lie empty, owned by absentee land bankers. Why would they object to helping out in a humanitarian crisis ?
Click to expand...


*"Where has he used the word seized?"*

He used the word requisitioned, that is when the Government seizes private property to house others in.

And no this Grenfell Tower situation does not fulfill the criteria for the British Government to requisition private property. It would be completely illegal for the British Government to requisition private property, they would have to pass a new law allowing them to do this, if not there would be en masse court cases from the people who own those private properties.

As it stands the British Government can ONLY requisition private property in an emergency during Wartime.

The Councils also could not issue a Compulsary Purchase Order, because in the case of what Jeremy Corbyn wants which is the seizure of rich peoples' private property, the Councils would have to compensate the owners, we are talking about properties worth anywhere between £2 million - £10 million and paying THAT sort of compensation to who knows a few hundred people that would bankrupt the Council, also most CPO's take up to two years to complete and Jeremy Corbyn the Marxist is demanding the properties NOW like next week already.

*Reality Check: Can the government requisition homes?*

*

*

*

*
*



*

*

*

People already know that Communists like Jeremy Corbyn do not care what is lawful, considering they call for en masse lawlessness in the streets and the overthrow of a Democratically elected Government.

*

*

Reality Check: Can the government requisition homes? - BBC News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.
> 
> So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.
> 
> From the article you have linked.
> 
> *Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*
> 
> *"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.
> 
> One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.
> 
> Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.
> 
> Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.
> 
> The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.
> 
> One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’
> 
> Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’
> 
> Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.
> 
> That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.
> 
> She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.
> 
> Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
> *
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great gesture which will bring some temporary respite for some. But the question of housing the poor in that area can only be dealt with in one way. Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments.
> That wont happen in Kensington because they dont want poor people in their borough unless they are picking up litter.
Click to expand...


*"Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments."*

Well I commented yesterday that instead of Britain wasting multi billions on military adventures bombing nations in the Middle East for 15 years, going back to Tony Blair and the Iraq War, that money could have been spent on an affordable housing building project.

Also I know that Grenfell Tower was built in 1974, but the Labour Government was in when that was built, I mention this because all of those architectually grotesque high rise apartment buildings were the idea of the Labour Party and many of them were built in the 1960s when the British Prime Minister was Harold Wilson.

The buildings are beyond vulgar, the people who designed them should have been taken out and shot for designing such ugly buildings.

That was Labour's response to a housing shortage, build huge vulgar high rises and cram as many people in them as possible. So this isn't just the fault of Conservative Governments, Labour Governments also share the blame.

Personally I do not think that any residential apartment building should be higher than 10 storeys, they should also have at least four stairwells and six fire exits and also external ladders that can be accessed from inside to get outside in case for some reason they can't get to a stairwell or a fire exit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.
> 
> So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.
> 
> From the article you have linked.
> 
> *Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*
> 
> *"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.
> 
> One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.
> 
> Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.
> 
> Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.
> 
> The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.
> 
> One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’
> 
> Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’
> 
> Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.
> 
> That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.
> 
> She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.
> 
> Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
> *
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great gesture which will bring some temporary respite for some. But the question of housing the poor in that area can only be dealt with in one way. Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments.
> That wont happen in Kensington because they dont want poor people in their borough unless they are picking up litter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments."*
> 
> Well I commented yesterday that instead of Britain wasting multi billions on military adventures bombing nations in the Middle East for 15 years, going back to Tony Blair and the Iraq War, that money could have been spent on an affordable housing building project.
> 
> Also I know that Grenfell Tower was built in 1974, but the Labour Government was in when that was built, I mention this because all of those architectually grotesque high rise apartment buildings were the idea of the Labour Party and many of them were built in the 1960s when the British Prime Minister was Harold Wilson.
> 
> The buildings are beyond vulgar, the people who designed them should have been taken out and shot for designing such ugly buildings.
> 
> That was Labour's response to a housing shortage, build huge vulgar high rises and cram as many people in them as possible. So this isn't just the fault of Conservative Governments, Labour Governments also share the blame.
> 
> Personally I do not think that any residential apartment building should be higher than 10 storeys, they should also have at least four stairwells and six fire exits and also external ladders that can be accessed from inside to get outside in case for some reason they can't get to a stairwell or a fire exit.
Click to expand...

When those flats were first built they were hailed as a godsend in freeing people from slum landlords. We see things differently now.
The big change in UK housing came under thatcher with her ruinous right to buy policy. Public assets were sold off at a huge discount to the state. The proceeds were meant to provide new social housing but they were used to fund tax cuts.

So we had a dwindling supply of public housing and this has led to a rise in private renting costs.

Both parties relied on the market to solve this but the market is not interested in social justice.

There is an article in the latest Private Eye about the London Boroughs and their approach to social housing, its not online but I will take a pic and post it when I get a minute.The upshot of it is that the more desirable parts of the city have become empty ghettos owned by russian oligarchs and arab oil men, african dictators and gun runners. 
Its a society that is out of sync and that is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> 
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's accurate that Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, he just didn't say those exact words but it's what he meant.
> 
> *"properties must be found - requisitioned if necessary"
> 
> "It can't be acceptable that in London we have luxury buildings and luxury flats left empty as land banking for the future while the homeless and the poor look for somewhere else to live"
> *
> Requisitioned = seized, who would own luxury buildings and luxury flats = wealthier people, land banking for the future = you buy the building and/or flat, you keep it empty for a few years and then you sell it for a profit, the poor are specifically mentioned = seize wealthy peoples' private property and give it to the poor.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has demanded that empty properties owned by rich people are seized and given to poor people, redistribution of wealth, like what is written on some of those Communist Agitators banners they are carrying.
> 
> There are many empty buildings with student flats, yet as that Tory MP Andrew Bridgen commented why isn't Jeremy Corbyn saying these 75 people should be put into those? Because he's a Marxist-Trotskyite, he hates rich people, he supports redistribution of wealth, he thinks like a good Marxist that nobody should owned private property that private property should all be seized by the State and then owned by the State and redistributed.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has he used the word seized ?
> Its an emergency and large parts of the borough lie empty, owned by absentee land bankers. Why would they object to helping out in a humanitarian crisis ?
Click to expand...


This is a similar situation, where people were left homeless because of this time a Natural Disaster, mass flooding.

Why didn't the Labour Party demand that private property was requisitioned to house these people, is it because they are not enough multi-millionaires to seize property from in Cumbria?

*Cumbria floods: Some areas flooded for third time in a month*

*

*

Cumbria floods: Some areas flooded for third time in a month - BBC News

What about this even worse, 900 properties flooded across two entire British Counties. Why didn't the Labour Party demand that private property was requisitioned to house these people, is it because they are not enough multi-millionaires to seize property from in Wiltshire and Gloucestershire?

*Aerial footage of flooded Wiltshire and Gloucestershire*

*

*

Aerial footage of flooded Wiltshire and Gloucestershire


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.
> 
> So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.
> 
> From the article you have linked.
> 
> *Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*
> 
> *"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.
> 
> One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.
> 
> Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.
> 
> Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.
> 
> The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.
> 
> One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’
> 
> Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’
> 
> Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.
> 
> That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.
> 
> She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.
> 
> Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
> *
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great gesture which will bring some temporary respite for some. But the question of housing the poor in that area can only be dealt with in one way. Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments.
> That wont happen in Kensington because they dont want poor people in their borough unless they are picking up litter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments."*
> 
> Well I commented yesterday that instead of Britain wasting multi billions on military adventures bombing nations in the Middle East for 15 years, going back to Tony Blair and the Iraq War, that money could have been spent on an affordable housing building project.
> 
> Also I know that Grenfell Tower was built in 1974, but the Labour Government was in when that was built, I mention this because all of those architectually grotesque high rise apartment buildings were the idea of the Labour Party and many of them were built in the 1960s when the British Prime Minister was Harold Wilson.
> 
> The buildings are beyond vulgar, the people who designed them should have been taken out and shot for designing such ugly buildings.
> 
> That was Labour's response to a housing shortage, build huge vulgar high rises and cram as many people in them as possible. So this isn't just the fault of Conservative Governments, Labour Governments also share the blame.
> 
> Personally I do not think that any residential apartment building should be higher than 10 storeys, they should also have at least four stairwells and six fire exits and also external ladders that can be accessed from inside to get outside in case for some reason they can't get to a stairwell or a fire exit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When those flats were first built they were hailed as a godsend in freeing people from slum landlords. We see things differently now.
> The big change in UK housing came under thatcher with her ruinous right to buy policy. Public assets were sold off at a huge discount to the state. The proceeds were meant to provide new social housing but they were used to fund tax cuts.
> 
> So we had a dwindling supply of public housing and this has led to a rise in private renting costs.
> 
> Both parties relied on the market to solve this but the market is not interested in social justice.
> 
> There is an article in the latest Private Eye about the London Boroughs and their approach to social housing, its not online but I will take a pic and post it when I get a minute.The upshot of it is that the more desirable parts of the city have become empty ghettos owned by russian oligarchs and arab oil men, african dictators and gun runners.
> Its a society that is out of sync and that is a recipe for disaster.
Click to expand...


If any of those luxury empty properties are owned by The House of Saud, now I would support seizing those because I hate The House of Saud and Saudi Arabia should be treated as an International Pariah.

There is a measured way to deal with these situations, I think they will find there is plenty of blame to go around. I think for Grenfell Tower people with the contracting firm will go to prison, probably not those at the top as that type always get away with it, it will be some lower level people.

But Grenfell Tower and the dead are being used by Jeremy Corbyn and all these Far Left Activist Groups in the worst type of political opportunism, it's disgusting and very disrespectful to the dead and if they continue with this then I think you'll see that people are going to start to get angry from all directions, I do think this political opportunism is going to blow up in Labour's faces.

The relatives of those souls in Grenfell Tower would be best advised to disassociate themselves from the below Militant Crowd who are using this to push The Agenda effectively of Down With Capitalism etc.





*Yes, Grenfell is a scandal. No, Theresa May does not have blood on her hands*

*

*
*

*







Yes, Grenfell is a scandal. No, Theresa May does not have blood on her hands | Coffee House


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> I tried to find out "how many are missing".  The information is not easily available on lazy internet search.
> 
> They must have a record of WHO lived in that tower.  How many are accounted for? How many are missing?  We can hope it is only 30 dead. My original estimate is way off I hope.



I think that most people across the world have been affected by this horrific tragedy and that's because most people are not inhuman and unfeeling monsters.

The fundamental thing is that measures need to be taken to ensure that something like Grenfell Tower NEVER happens AGAIN ANYWHERE in the world. I don't care what race or religion someone is NOBODY should have to suffer in such a beyond excruciating way for hours and hours trapped in an inferno like those souls in Grenfell Tower did.

This should not be a political issue, this is a human issue and regardless of politics all politicians should work TOGETHER to ensure something like Grenfell Tower NEVER happens again anywhere in the world and for a start that aluminium plastic based and foam backed cladding needs to be outlawed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady is excellent and is to be commended with her generous offer.
> 
> So this is 21 vacant student flats, so Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Brigade therefore should STFU now yes? Of course they won't because they have an Agenda, they don't want offers of student flats, this is about pitting the Rich vs the Poor, about Down With Capitalism and Redistribution of Wealth and seizing rich peoples' property and possessions and giving them to people who do not deserve them, who have not worked for the right to own such properties and possessions.
> 
> From the article you have linked.
> 
> *Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents*
> 
> *"A student housing provider is offering 21 studio flats to homeless victims of the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> So far, 17 people have been confirmed dead as a result of the west London blaze, which destroyed hundreds of homes and belongings.
> 
> One woman on Twitter, however, is trying to ease the stress for those who have been left without anywhere to sleep.
> 
> Posting online, Laura-Jayne Cannel said: ‘I have 21 studio flats with bathrooms and kitchens available to those that need them. PM me #GrenfellTower PLEASE SHARE’.
> 
> Since being uploaded, the tweet has been shared more than 3,000 times.
> 
> The post has ‘restored faith’ for many people, dozens of which started tweeting her back to thank her.
> 
> One said: ‘God bless you and people like you Laura.’
> 
> Another said: ‘Much respect to you very kind to make use of these flats whilst uni students are away for summer term.’
> 
> Some people, however, questioned how Laura ‘has 21 studio flats standing unoccupied during an acute housing crisis’.
> 
> That will be Far Left people probably. I'm surprised they are not calling for Laura-Jayne Cannel's head to be chopped off a la French Revolution for obviously not being either one of the Proletariat or one of those who sits on their buttocks all day claiming Welfare and who's Profession is Organised Agitator.
> 
> She soon cleared up any doubt by confirming that she worked for a student housing provider – and was offering the flats rent free.
> 
> Laura’s tweet follows a call by Jeremy Corbyn for the government to take over luxury empty properties in Kensington to prevent Grenfell Tower fire victims having to leave the area."
> *
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great gesture which will bring some temporary respite for some. But the question of housing the poor in that area can only be dealt with in one way. Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments.
> That wont happen in Kensington because they dont want poor people in their borough unless they are picking up litter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Building sufficient council houses to house them in decent and safe environments."*
> 
> Well I commented yesterday that instead of Britain wasting multi billions on military adventures bombing nations in the Middle East for 15 years, going back to Tony Blair and the Iraq War, that money could have been spent on an affordable housing building project.
> 
> Also I know that Grenfell Tower was built in 1974, but the Labour Government was in when that was built, I mention this because all of those architectually grotesque high rise apartment buildings were the idea of the Labour Party and many of them were built in the 1960s when the British Prime Minister was Harold Wilson.
> 
> The buildings are beyond vulgar, the people who designed them should have been taken out and shot for designing such ugly buildings.
> 
> That was Labour's response to a housing shortage, build huge vulgar high rises and cram as many people in them as possible. So this isn't just the fault of Conservative Governments, Labour Governments also share the blame.
> 
> Personally I do not think that any residential apartment building should be higher than 10 storeys, they should also have at least four stairwells and six fire exits and also external ladders that can be accessed from inside to get outside in case for some reason they can't get to a stairwell or a fire exit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When those flats were first built they were hailed as a godsend in freeing people from slum landlords. We see things differently now.
> The big change in UK housing came under thatcher with her ruinous right to buy policy. Public assets were sold off at a huge discount to the state. The proceeds were meant to provide new social housing but they were used to fund tax cuts.
> 
> So we had a dwindling supply of public housing and this has led to a rise in private renting costs.
> 
> Both parties relied on the market to solve this but the market is not interested in social justice.
> 
> There is an article in the latest Private Eye about the London Boroughs and their approach to social housing, its not online but I will take a pic and post it when I get a minute.The upshot of it is that the more desirable parts of the city have become empty ghettos owned by russian oligarchs and arab oil men, african dictators and gun runners.
> Its a society that is out of sync and that is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If any of those luxury empty properties are owned by The House of Saud, now I would support seizing those because I hate The House of Saud and Saudi Arabia should be treated as an International Pariah.
> 
> There is a measured way to deal with these situations, I think they will find there is plenty of blame to go around. I think for Grenfell Tower people with the contracting firm will go to prison, probably not those at the top as that type always get away with it, it will be some lower level people.
> 
> But Grenfell Tower and the dead are being used by Jeremy Corbyn and all these Far Left Activist Groups in the worst type of political opportunism, it's disgusting and very disrespectful to the dead and if they continue with this then I think you'll see that people are going to start to get angry from all directions, I do think this political opportunism is going to blow up in Labour's faces.
> 
> The relatives of those souls in Grenfell Tower would be best advised to disassociate themselves from the below Militant Crowd who are using this to push The Agenda effectively of Down With Capitalism etc.
> 
> View attachment 133691
> 
> *Yes, Grenfell is a scandal. No, Theresa May does not have blood on her hands*
> 
> *View attachment 133689*
> *View attachment 133692*
> View attachment 133693
> View attachment 133694
> 
> Yes, Grenfell is a scandal. No, Theresa May does not have blood on her hands | Coffee House
Click to expand...

Its not a case of making capital. The issue here is that there are around 30000 properties in the UK that have this cladding. 

There is real anger here and it is cross party. Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this. 

I dont share your confidence that people will go to jail. There are too many parties involved and they are all looking t o cover their arses. Not least the tories who are accusing dissenting voices of playing politics.

FACT - public enquiries are generally held to protect the politicians. Piper Alpha,Hillsborough,Bloody Sunday, Kings Cross - not one conviction for any of these.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the true commie he is! He is whipping up even more resentment among an already devastated community.
> But this is what he's done all his life and it's all he's good for.
> I've just watched a muslim woman among the protesters already screaming islamophobia, and others saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY not releasing the number of dead, and that their is nowhere to put all the bodies - SMH - they are being whipped up into a frenzy over lies. It is the pathologists who have the best chance to state with any degree of accuracy the number of dead, and there are no 'bodies'  as such that require a place to be put. Not to mention the building isn't safe enough for any of this stuff to happen yet.
> Now a mustaffa somebody (who did not live in the building) is claiming it's terrible that the police formed a barrier between the council building (with councillors inside) and the crowds trying to storm it. He too is whipping up the crowds by demanding the death toll NOW and everything else NOW and demanding things such as an inquiry which has already been announced.  Lilly Allen has also been saying the authorities are DELIBERATELY withholding the figure for the number of dead. These people keep having it explained to them that the building needs to be made safe first, but they are willfully not understanding this, it seems.
> Everyone involved in spreading misinformation are responsible for what is sure to come - RIOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists can FORGET about requisitioning private property, it's NOT going to happen, it's completely illegal under both EU Law and British Law and any attempt to requisition private property would end up in the Law Courts of both Britain and also at the European Court.
> 
> There are strict criteria for a Government to requisition private property, you literally would have to have THOUSANDS of people without a home because of a mega Natural Disaster and/or Wartime Bombing of housing.
> 
> What you have are 75 people who are in hospital who escaped Grenfell Tower and so now have no home, this does NOT meet ANY of the criteria to requisition private property to house them.
> 
> Also why is Jeremy Corbyn and his fellow Communists ONLY calling for RICH PEOPLES' private property to be requisitioned? Oh yes that's right we know why, because Left Wingers HATE THE RICH and the Communist Manifesto says that there should be NO private ownership of ANY property.
> 
> You know the British have many disused Military Barracks both within London and also just outside London, so until the time is such that vacant Council Flats can be found for these 75 people, when they leave hospital they could be housed in a disused Military Barracks. Also if there are no vacant Council Flats in that area of North Kensington but there are some vacant Council Flats somewhere else in London, then those people can be housed in those, they shouldn't CARE WHERE they are given a new Council Flat, all they should care about is that they are the few who were lucky to escape, lucky to be alive and lucky to be offered a new Council Flat regardless of where it is in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The communists dream - take 'rich' people's property from them ('rich' meaning anyone who has more than them). Yep. He's been whipping up resentment among the poorer against the richer, as if the situation isn't dreadful enough already. He's an absolute POS.  None of this is the fault of people who own nice homes, but he's trying to make it as though it is.
> Lily Loser Allen was also trying the same thing yesterday.
> These people are disgusting opportunists preying on people at their most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn is a security risk to the internal security and stability of the United Kingdom, he's a dangerous subversive Marxist-Trotskyite, he has called for mass protests, he refuses to ACCEPT that he and his party LOST the British General Election, he has fellow Communists like that maniac Emily Thornberry going onto the television INSISTING they WON an election that they LOST by 262 seats to 318 seats, he has fellow Communists and the Communist Trade Unions calling to activate ONE MILLION COMMUNISTS to get onto the streets on July 1st to demand the overthrow of the DEMOCRATICALLY elected British Government, he is DEMANDING that RICH PEOPLES' PRIVATE PROPERTY is SEIZED and GIVEN to poor people, he is using the tragedy of Grenfell Tower to issue these Communist DEMANDS.
> 
> This is not someone that the British Establishment are going to allow anywhere near Downing Street, he will be stopped one way or the other, even if that means an MI5 Black Op, they won't stop Jeremy Corbyn with a bullet in his head because that would make him a Martyr for The Cause, but I can fully envision Jeremy Corbyn having a convenient car accident or being run over crossing the road by some vehicle etc.
> 
> The British Establishment will put an end to Jeremy Corbyn, even if that means they have to kill him and make it look like an accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already getting a good response.
> 
> Woman offers 21 studio flats to Grenfell Tower residents
Click to expand...

And no 'requisitioning' required. Poor Comrade Corbyn.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.



And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
No one is getting out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.


----------



## Tilly

Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”





REUTERS
4
...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”

Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy


Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.


Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
Click to expand...

Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
Click to expand...

Good to see you approve of using the dead and their loved ones for political gain, not that I didn't know that already.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.
Click to expand...

You didn't mention Labours culpability until it was pointed out to you that the blame is shared - and you are STILL trying to whitewash their role.
Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council? Do you remember the 2009 apartment block fire under Labours watch? Stop being a dick. You are going to be one very unhappy retard when the inquiry is published!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.



The British Establishment including the Security Services need to deal with this vermin below and some of them could be airdropped back to where they came from in Africa.

Fucking Communist human filth with their African pets in tow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't mention Labours culpability until it was pointed out to you that the blame is shared - and you are STILL trying to whitewash their role.
> Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council? Do you remember the 2009 apartment block fire under the Labours watch? Stop being a dick. You are going to be one very unhappy retard when the inquiry is published!
Click to expand...


*"Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council?" *

Are the people from that building okay, do you know?


----------



## depotoo

It's sad the investigation of the cause is being ignored over the protests.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
Click to expand...

Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets and actually fighting, are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
Click to expand...


I read the Comments Section, also I said last night if the Militant Communists continue to use the dead of Grenfell Tower in such a disgusting political opportunist way that the decent British will angrily turn on the whole Labour Party.

The Militant Communists and Jeremy Corbyn their leader should just keep digging.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't mention Labours culpability until it was pointed out to you that the blame is shared - and you are STILL trying to whitewash their role.
> Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council? Do you remember the 2009 apartment block fire under the Labours watch? Stop being a dick. You are going to be one very unhappy retard when the inquiry is published!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council?" *
> 
> Are the people from that building okay, do you know?
Click to expand...

Yes. No fatalities, thank goodness.

*A HUGE inferno broke out at a residential block in Shadwell, east London.*

By THOMAS HUNT
PUBLISHED: 00:00, Sat, Jun 17, 2017 | UPDATED: 00:03, Sat, Jun 17, 2017

Four fire engines were dispatched to Tarling Street after worried residents made 36 calls to emergency services.

Two roof extraction units were completely and the wooden decking and fencing of a third floor balcony was partially destroyed in the early hours of Friday morning.








Twitter

The London fire service was called to a residential fire in Shadwell, east London.


Firefighters battled with the blaze for around an hour before finally extinguishing the inferno at 2.24am.

The Metropolitan Police tweeted: "A few calls to a rooftop fire in #JamesVollerWay but thanks to @LondonFire it's now out with no injuries."

Investigation teams were sent down to the address to establish the cause of the fire

3 nights in a row, in muslim populated areas?������.  #GrenfellTower#Walthamstowfire #shadwellfire pic.twitter.com/C4OdMvYiZ8

— mariamshahx (@RealistMarzyy) June 16, 2017







TWITTER

Videos and pictures of the fire have trended on social media
A spokesman for London Fire Brigade confirmed no one was injured by the blaze.

Massive inferno breaks out in East London residential block days after Grenfell Tower fire


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't mention Labours culpability until it was pointed out to you that the blame is shared - and you are STILL trying to whitewash their role.
> Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council? Do you remember the 2009 apartment block fire under the Labours watch? Stop being a dick. You are going to be one very unhappy retard when the inquiry is published!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council?" *
> 
> Are the people from that building okay, do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. No fatalities, thank goodness.
> 
> *A HUGE inferno broke out at a residential block in Shadwell, east London.*
> 
> By THOMAS HUNT
> PUBLISHED: 00:00, Sat, Jun 17, 2017 | UPDATED: 00:03, Sat, Jun 17, 2017
> 
> Four fire engines were dispatched to Tarling Street after worried residents made 36 calls to emergency services.
> 
> Two roof extraction units were completely and the wooden decking and fencing of a third floor balcony was partially destroyed in the early hours of Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter
> 
> The London fire service was called to a residential fire in Shadwell, east London.
> 
> 
> Firefighters battled with the blaze for around an hour before finally extinguishing the inferno at 2.24am.
> 
> The Metropolitan Police tweeted: "A few calls to a rooftop fire in #JamesVollerWay but thanks to @LondonFire it's now out with no injuries."
> 
> Investigation teams were sent down to the address to establish the cause of the fire
> 
> 3 nights in a row, in muslim populated areas?������.  #GrenfellTower#Walthamstowfire #shadwellfire pic.twitter.com/C4OdMvYiZ8
> 
> — mariamshahx (@RealistMarzyy) June 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWITTER
> 
> Videos and pictures of the fire have trended on social media
> A spokesman for London Fire Brigade confirmed no one was injured by the blaze.
> 
> Massive inferno breaks out in East London residential block days after Grenfell Tower fire
Click to expand...


Thank God nobody was hurt in that new situation in the East of London, I would think though that the people in that building must have had a terrible vision that they were about to be engulfed in an inferno this so soon after Grenfell Tower.

You say that building is in a Labour controlled Council, so of course Jeremy Corbyn and his Militant Communist Party will be silent about this.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

depotoo said:


> It's sad the investigation of the cause is being ignored over the protests.


How is it being ignored ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
Click to expand...

Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.

This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?

One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.

We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.

But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.

Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.

But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.

There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).

Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.

But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.

It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".

It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.

And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.

The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.

There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

@soundpolitic on Twitter

Oh hang on. Mrs May is a victim of the fire herself.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.



A 10 million pound refurb is not indicative of austerity politics, you stupid, stupid boy.


----------



## Old Yeller

Many/Most building I have seen in Korea,  Malaysia, Singapore and most of Asia are massive high-rise.  25-50 stories everywhere you look.  Hotels are 50+ stories.  I have stayed on floor 52, 13 etc.

A Korean local told me they hide the suicide jumper info.  did not hear anything about massive fires.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?
> 
> One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.
> 
> We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.
> 
> But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.
> 
> Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.
> 
> But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.
> 
> There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).
> 
> Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.
> 
> But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.
> 
> It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".
> 
> It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.
> 
> And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.
> 
> The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.
> 
> There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.
Click to expand...


*"Murdered by austerity politics."*

They were not murdered, it was an accident due to the contracting firm cutting corners to save money.

Murder is the DELIBERATE killing of someone, they were NOT deliberately killed.

Leftists need to get a grip, this is disgusting and beyond the lowest of the low.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> @soundpolitic on Twitter
> 
> Oh hang on. Mrs May is a victim of the fire herself.


Rachel Johnson is a Liberal Democrat and an idiot. You know that, right?
Mrs May has been called a murderer over and over by you filthy commie pigs. So what's your point, exactly?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?
> 
> One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.
> 
> We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.
> 
> But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.
> 
> Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.
> 
> But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.
> 
> There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).
> 
> Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.
> 
> But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.
> 
> It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".
> 
> It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.
> 
> And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.
> 
> The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.
> 
> There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.
Click to expand...


Robert Peston it says is also BBC, so he's BBC filth, the BBC are now infested with Leftists, the Bolshevik Broadcasting Corporation.






Robert Peston - Wikipedia


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Check it out. Its true.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?
> 
> One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.
> 
> We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.
> 
> But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.
> 
> Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.
> 
> But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.
> 
> There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).
> 
> Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.
> 
> But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.
> 
> It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".
> 
> It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.
> 
> And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.
> 
> The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.
> 
> There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Peston it says is also BBC, so he's BBC filth, the BBC are now infested with Leftists, the Bolshevik Broadcasting Corporation.
> 
> View attachment 133742
> 
> Robert Peston - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Ex Daily Telegraph city editor. You are a bigger communist than he is.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @soundpolitic on Twitter
> 
> Oh hang on. Mrs May is a victim of the fire herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Johnson is a Liberal Democrat and an idiot. You know that, right?
> Mrs May has been called a murderer over and over by you filthy commie pigs. So what's your point, exactly?
Click to expand...

That she is a murderer along wit the other austerity tories.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?
> 
> One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.
> 
> We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.
> 
> But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.
> 
> Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.
> 
> But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.
> 
> There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).
> 
> Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.
> 
> But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.
> 
> It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".
> 
> It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.
> 
> And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.
> 
> The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.
> 
> There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.
Click to expand...


*"Murdered by austerity politics."
*
Murder definition:
*



*
Murder - Wikipedia


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 10 million pound refurb is not indicative of austerity politics, you stupid, stupid boy.
Click to expand...

Putting it out to the cheapest bid where costs will be slashed and corners cut is austerity politics. #toryshill


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
Click to expand...


This just again illustrates that Leftists are completely irrational and are impossible to even reason with, they are run purely by their emotions which they have NO control of and as such are out of control, they are hysterical and exhibit symptoms of actual mental illness.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tommy Tainant said:


> Check it out. Its true.




Tomm, a pretty "generic" vote there EH? "Fit for human habitation".  What details are missing?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

See how they glorify cost cutting.
My council tax rebate from Kensington and Chelsea is blood money | Letters


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 10 million pound refurb is not indicative of austerity politics, you stupid, stupid boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting it out to the cheapest bid where costs will be slashed and corners cut is austerity politics. #toryshill
Click to expand...


It's not murder though, no Criminal Law in the world would consider what happened murder.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @soundpolitic on Twitter
> 
> Oh hang on. Mrs May is a victim of the fire herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Johnson is a Liberal Democrat and an idiot. You know that, right?
> Mrs May has been called a murderer over and over by you filthy commie pigs. So what's your point, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That she is a murderer along wit the other austerity tories.
Click to expand...

So you are calling Theresa May a murderer, even though the Labour Gvmnt and Labour councils have used the same materials which are in situ in over 30,000 buildings in the U.K, and even though 9 people died in a blaze in a building with this cladding under a Labour gvmnt. So you are saying Tony Blair, Gordon Brown and the  Labour Party are murderers?
Like I said, you're a filthy commie AND a very,very stupid 'man'.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist worker placards read “MAY MUST GO” and “KICK THE TORIES OUT” and other signs said the Tories had “blood on their hands” and urged the public to “back Corbyn.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 4
> ...He added: “It’s sad to see genuine anger and hurt hijacked for cheap political stunts and these people should be ashamed.”
> 
> Hard-left activists blasted for “hijacking” the genuine outrage over the Grenfell tragedy
> 
> 
> Socialist Workers party and Momentum, who also were among those invading the council building, also being bussed down from the midlands and the north.
> The Left never misses an opportunity to exploit a tragedy and trample all over the victims and their loved ones for political gain. Shameful and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they will have a lot of opportunities as the tory atrocities mount up. Hopefully this government will crumble and we will have the chance to elect a government that works for more than the 5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and read comments in the newspapers covering their disgusting antics. You will see quite a few people who voted for Comrade Corbyn airing their disgust and saying Labour has lost their vote because of their shameful behaviour.
> Some people are even losing sympathy because they don't realise many of the people trying to storm the council and screaming abuse in the streets - and actually fighting - are not in fact the dispossessed and grieving, but Comrade Corbyns momentum and socialist workers pigs. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murdered by austerity politics. And you still support them. Disgusting.
> 
> This is Robert Peston a former Telegraph hack. Which part has he got wrong ?
> 
> One reason why the Grenfell tragedy has shaken so many of us is because it exposes so much of what's wrong with the way this place has been run for years.
> 
> We'll have to wait for a forensic examination of all the many decisions that turned a series of risks into an appalling catastrophe.
> 
> But although the trigger may still be unclear, it is reasonable to identify a number of underlying causes.
> 
> Part of the background is austerity that has been particularly acute for local government.
> 
> But austerity seems to have become particularly toxic in a system where responsibility for vital safety decisions is so diffuse: we have ministers in charge of regulations, councillors funding an arms length management company, and a management company placing a refurbishment contract with the cheapest bidder.
> 
> There is naturally huge anger that the government didn't ban the kind of cladding used at Grenfell, when such cladding is illegal for use on high rise structures in the US (as the Times reports today).
> 
> Similarly there is horror that the government never made it obligatory for the fire safety standards that apply to new buildings to be enforced at older blocks - that such improvements are only recommended, not obligatory.
> 
> But such lax or light touch regulation only becomes fatal in a system - such as we have - designed to drive down costs and save money, not to put the safety of people first.
> 
> It is a system in which those working for all the interconnected bodies that made the refurbishment decisions and gave the wrong safety advice to tenants are able to say - as if that makes it alright - "we followed the rules".
> 
> It is a system in which identifying anyone who can be proved to be ultimately responsible for what happened may be impossible.
> 
> And as we saw in the banks before the financial crisis, when people can take reckless decisions safe in the knowledge they can't be held to account, reckless decisions get taken.
> 
> The horrific corollary of a faceless, irresponsible system of public-housing governance is that many of the poor and vulnerable people who died in the fire are not even being given the respect of formal identification as victims - because they live on the fringes of the state, and the authorities seem unable to be confident they even existed, let alone that they have died.
> 
> There is a social contract between those of us lucky enough to have voices that are heard and those who don't that we should not put them in harms way. Grenfell seems the most grotesque breach of that contract in my lifetime. It shames us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Peston it says is also BBC, so he's BBC filth, the BBC are now infested with Leftists, the Bolshevik Broadcasting Corporation.
> 
> View attachment 133742
> 
> Robert Peston - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ex Daily Telegraph city editor. You are a bigger communist than he is.
Click to expand...


*"You are a bigger communist than he is."*

Um, you have been drinking that alcoholic lemonade today I think


----------



## Tilly

Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> @soundpolitic on Twitter
> 
> Oh hang on. Mrs May is a victim of the fire herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Johnson is a Liberal Democrat and an idiot. You know that, right?
> Mrs May has been called a murderer over and over by you filthy commie pigs. So what's your point, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That she is a murderer along wit the other austerity tories.
Click to expand...

Maybe if Labour hadn't racked up so much irresponsible debt, there wouldn't have had to be such cuts. Spend! Spend! Spend! Got us into this mess. Happy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Old Yeller said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out. Its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomm, a pretty "generic" vote there EH? "Fit for human habitation".  What details are missing?
Click to expand...

It was a bill to give redress to tenants when homes fell below legal standards of fitness. It included things like damp,infestation an fire and safety hazards. The ability to sue the ;landlord was set on a previous level in the 50s and meant you could not sue if you paid over £50 a year in rent. IE everybody.
The bill failed because it was opposed by the tories, a large number of whom are landlords. There is a question as to wether it would have made a difference here. However given the documented concerns of the residents there is a chance that it might have done. People living there could see the dangers,only the landlord did not.  .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.



This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.

Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.

Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.

Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.

Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.


Your attempt to deflect this is pathetic. Tores have had 7 years of cutting funding to all of our public services and now the innocent are paying the cost. Maybe if they were not so keen to cut billionaire taxes there would be a bit more cash.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
Click to expand...

Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
Click to expand...


That isn't what I said and you have deliberately missed the point.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

News & Views - Theresa May now decides that

And now they have been exposed they have "dropped" austerity. Absolute vermin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.

Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.

This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.

Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> News & Views - Theresa May now decides that
> 
> And now they have been exposed they have "dropped" austerity. Absolute vermin.



Well actually many on the European Right are anti-Austerity, it's not just the British who have had these Austerity Measures.

The situation has been that some nations in Europa have accumulated debt, for a variety of reasons and have also been having to still spend money to keep basic public services running and so rather than raise taxes, they've borrowed money over a period of time and have been unable to pay this money back because each month they have had to borrow more money, so have been forced into Austerity Measures to reduce spending. The situation in Britain has been the same in the Republic of Ireland, Portugal, Spain and most infamously in Greece.

It's not a Conservative thing because some of those nations have had Socialist Government's the whole time. In Britain your accumulated debt began again during Tony Blair's terms in Government with I think from memory an 8 BILLION black hole that was blown into the British finances because of the Iraq War, then when Gordon Brown was Prime Minister there was the worldwide banking crisis, which wasn't Gordon Brown's fault but he was blamed for it by most of the British MSM, it was the fault of the collapse of Lehman Brothers in New York City, but Gordon Brown very much mishandled that crisis that affected Britain, which added more to the British debt, and then there was David Cameron-Nick Clegg Conservative-Liberal Democrat Coalition, and that Government did make a proper attempt to reduce the debt, but at the same time then got involved with the disastrous military fuck up in Libya, which cost Britain another 600 MILLION and lead to more borrowing etc.

So it's NOT the fault exclusively of the Conservative Party you have had these Austerity Measures, they began under Tony Blair and continued with Gordon Brown and if the Conservative-Liberal Democrat Coalition had not of wasted 600 MILLION interfering in Libya on the DEMANDS of Washington DC, then your Austerity Measures might have ended in around 2012.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.



The British Home Office could send his remains to his parents, it would be a lot cheaper.

What's the ulterior motive for wanting his parents to be allowed into Britain? So Leftists use the death of the son as a DEMAND they are allowed to stay in Britain? Of course it is.

Is this going to be the next mass protest from the Militant Communists, threatening to destroy Britain IF the parents are not allowed in and then of course to stay? Of course it is.

The British Government should not give in to this emotional blackmail from the common bullys of the Militant Communist Bloc lead by the Marxist-Trotskite Jeremy Corbyn.

There is absolutely no need for his parents to go to Britain to collect his remains, the British Home Office could send his remains to them, he'll all have been cremated in the inferno, so it's not going to be a huge casket they have to airlift to his parents, it'll just be a cremation urn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.



These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.

Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.









They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.





Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?





Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.





Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.





Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?





How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.





People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.

Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
Click to expand...

What a piece of shit you are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
Click to expand...


No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.

The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in" 

This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.

Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Grenfell is a monument to Tory Britain

_*Don’t politicise the Grenfell Fire, they tell us. Are they serious? Are they having a laugh? This event is verily dripping in politics. Indeed it could not be any more political, coming as it does as the logical conclusion of decades of under investment in social housing that is a badge of shame and refutes any claim by Brexit Britain to the status of a civilised country.*_


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
Click to expand...

Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
Click to expand...


Okay this is fair:

His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
Click to expand...


*"Civilised people can see what is needed here."*

Lol civilised people? What civilised people like Jeremy Corbyn and the Militant Communist Activists who are using DEAD PEOPLE in Grenfell Towell to call for everything from the illegal seizure of rich peoples' private property to the actual overthrow of a Democratically elected Government and are Agitating for rioting in the streets if they don't get their Communistic demands met?

Civilised people no, common Marxist thugs yes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grenfell is a monument to Tory Britain
> 
> _*Don’t politicise the Grenfell Fire, they tell us. Are they serious? Are they having a laugh? This event is verily dripping in politics. Indeed it could not be any more political, coming as it does as the logical conclusion of decades of under investment in social housing that is a badge of shame and refutes any claim by Brexit Britain to the status of a civilised country.*_



^ Well what a blatantly Partisan thing thepointhowever is, I've never heard of it before, but here it is, yes another Far Left groups of Activists. These people have never grown up, they are mentally stuck at age 15 years old, they are emotionally immature and socially crippled.

Here's their logo etc.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every route leads back to ,mainly, tory decisions that have lead to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go again, politicising an absolutely terrible tragedy for political gain. The fact is most of these towers were built under Labour. Labour ignored reports of fire risks associated with them from 1997 to 2010. Blair introduced measures that encouraged cladding in line with EU green laws. This cladding has been used all over the country by Labour councils as well as Conservative ones.
> No one is gets out of this free from blame, and you are a sickening retard for continually trying to score points in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a tory could even think of being such a hypocrite. I have already mentioned Labours fault in this but the vast overwhelming guilt is firmly at the door of May,Cameron,Osborne and their puppets on Kensington council.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't mention Labours culpability until it was pointed out to you that the blame is shared - and you are STILL trying to whitewash their role.
> Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council? Do you remember the 2009 apartment block fire under the Labours watch? Stop being a dick. You are going to be one very unhappy retard when the inquiry is published!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Did you know there was a fire last night in a residential block run by a Labour council?" *
> 
> Are the people from that building okay, do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. No fatalities, thank goodness.
> 
> *A HUGE inferno broke out at a residential block in Shadwell, east London.*
> 
> By THOMAS HUNT
> PUBLISHED: 00:00, Sat, Jun 17, 2017 | UPDATED: 00:03, Sat, Jun 17, 2017
> 
> Four fire engines were dispatched to Tarling Street after worried residents made 36 calls to emergency services.
> 
> Two roof extraction units were completely and the wooden decking and fencing of a third floor balcony was partially destroyed in the early hours of Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter
> 
> The London fire service was called to a residential fire in Shadwell, east London.
> 
> 
> Firefighters battled with the blaze for around an hour before finally extinguishing the inferno at 2.24am.
> 
> The Metropolitan Police tweeted: "A few calls to a rooftop fire in #JamesVollerWay but thanks to @LondonFire it's now out with no injuries."
> 
> Investigation teams were sent down to the address to establish the cause of the fire
> 
> 3 nights in a row, in muslim populated areas?������.  #GrenfellTower#Walthamstowfire #shadwellfire pic.twitter.com/C4OdMvYiZ8
> 
> — mariamshahx (@RealistMarzyy) June 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWITTER
> 
> Videos and pictures of the fire have trended on social media
> A spokesman for London Fire Brigade confirmed no one was injured by the blaze.
> 
> Massive inferno breaks out in East London residential block days after Grenfell Tower fire
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information Lucy and Tilly, three fire could it be a pyromaniac  in freedom?


----------



## Dalia

I add that the three fires are produced where more Muslims live, we must consider that it is someone who wants to revenge the attacks committed in London?
It is a theory, I am horrified that someone is at liberty and ready to burning the living people,  if so I hope they will find it as soon as possible.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
Click to expand...

The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.

How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?

That would be more appropriate.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dalia said:


> I add that the three fires are produced where more Muslims live, we must consider that it is someone who wants to revenge the attacks committed in London?
> It is a theory, I am horrified that someone is at liberty and ready to burning the living people,  if so I hope they will find it as soon as possible.


So you think a white supremacist is trying to kill Muslims ? What do you base that on ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
Click to expand...


^ Poor Tommy is Triggered, this because he fears the ulterior motive might not happen, which is using this man's specific death as a means for Far Left Activists to violently DEMAND that Britain allows more "poor refugees" in.

The Far Left are totally sick and perverted in the membrane, they are so morally bankrupt they think it's NORMAL to use the deaths of people in a horrendous inferno as a means of the lowest and most disgusting form of political opportunism.

*"How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?"*

Why? Theresa May owes them nothing, she is NOT PERSONALLY responsible for their sons death or the deaths of the others who died at Grenfell Tower.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Poor Tommy is Triggered, this because he fears the ulterior motive might not happen, which is using this man's specific death as a means for Far Left Activists to violently DEMAND that Britain allows more "poor refugees" in.
> 
> The Far Left are totally sick and perverted in the membrane, they are so morally bankrupt they think it's NORMAL to use the deaths of people in a horrendous inferno as a means of the lowest and most disgusting form of political opportunism.
> 
> *"How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?"*
> 
> Why? Theresa May owes them nothing, she is NOT PERSONALLY responsible for their sons death or the deaths of the others who died at Grenfell Tower.
Click to expand...

I think normal folk can see who is perverted here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> 
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Poor Tommy is Triggered, this because he fears the ulterior motive might not happen, which is using this man's specific death as a means for Far Left Activists to violently DEMAND that Britain allows more "poor refugees" in.
> 
> The Far Left are totally sick and perverted in the membrane, they are so morally bankrupt they think it's NORMAL to use the deaths of people in a horrendous inferno as a means of the lowest and most disgusting form of political opportunism.
> 
> *"How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?"*
> 
> Why? Theresa May owes them nothing, she is NOT PERSONALLY responsible for their sons death or the deaths of the others who died at Grenfell Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think normal folk can see who is perverted here.
Click to expand...


Well yes they can and the "perverted folk" here would be you, as has been pointed out multiple times already in this thread.

In general the "perverted folk" are the Far Left Activists who are using DEAD PEOPLE who they don't give a crap about, but are using them to further their twisted and demented Marxist Agenda.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to deflect this is pathetic. Tores have had 7 years of cutting funding to all of our public services and now the innocent are paying the cost. Maybe if they were not so keen to cut billionaire taxes there would be a bit more cash.
Click to expand...

If only Tony Blair and the Labour warmongers hadn't spent so much money prosecuting illegal wars and murdering innocent people abroad, we wouldn't still be in so much debt today. A terrible gvmnt in so many ways and with so many far reaching consequences.  See how this works?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
Click to expand...

Labour getting us into horrendous debt got us here. That's how it works.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> News & Views - Theresa May now decides that
> 
> And now they have been exposed they have "dropped" austerity. Absolute vermin.


You wanted more?
Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labour getting us into horrendous debt got us here. That's how it works.
Click to expand...

No. The banker led credit crisis got us here. The tories friends.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
Click to expand...

No. That would absolutely be you. You've done nothing since entering this thread but try to score cheap political points and even suggest the overthrow of the gvmnt on the backs of dead people and grieving families. You are an utterly disgraceful excuse for a human being.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
Click to expand...

It's also absurd, since there is so little room immigrants are being housed in high rise blocks, 30,000 of which are possibly as unsafe as Grenfell tower. Who would want to exacerbate the housing crisis further? Who but a moron with an anarchist agenda?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
Click to expand...





Poor Tammy


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> 
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Poor Tommy is Triggered, this because he fears the ulterior motive might not happen, which is using this man's specific death as a means for Far Left Activists to violently DEMAND that Britain allows more "poor refugees" in.
> 
> The Far Left are totally sick and perverted in the membrane, they are so morally bankrupt they think it's NORMAL to use the deaths of people in a horrendous inferno as a means of the lowest and most disgusting form of political opportunism.
> 
> *"How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?"*
> 
> Why? Theresa May owes them nothing, she is NOT PERSONALLY responsible for their sons death or the deaths of the others who died at Grenfell Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think normal folk can see who is perverted here.
Click to expand...

That's right, Tammy. We can. 
Look into the mirror and so will you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labour getting us into horrendous debt got us here. That's how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The banker led credit crisis got us here. The tories friends.
Click to expand...


Who did the bank bailout? It was Gordon Brown, the Labour Prime Minister. Hello Royal Bank of Scotland and also Northern Rock?

The Conservatives didn't Nationalise RBS did they? That was Gordon Brown and the Labour Party, they took RBS into Government control aka Nationalised it. That and the Northern Rock situation added massively to your National debt.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That would absolutely be you. You've done nothing since entering this other than try to score cheap political points and even suggest the overthrow of the gvmnt on the backs of dead people and grieving families. You are an utterly disgraceful excuse for a human being.
Click to expand...

Only a right wing extremist like yourself would look to defend the indefensible. You destroy peoples lives in order to give tax breaks to billionaires and then squeal like bitches when you are called on it.
I need a vomit bucket.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
Click to expand...

Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Poor Tommy is Triggered, this because he fears the ulterior motive might not happen, which is using this man's specific death as a means for Far Left Activists to violently DEMAND that Britain allows more "poor refugees" in.
> 
> The Far Left are totally sick and perverted in the membrane, they are so morally bankrupt they think it's NORMAL to use the deaths of people in a horrendous inferno as a means of the lowest and most disgusting form of political opportunism.
> 
> *"How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?"*
> 
> Why? Theresa May owes them nothing, she is NOT PERSONALLY responsible for their sons death or the deaths of the others who died at Grenfell Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think normal folk can see who is perverted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, Tammy. We can.
> Look into the mirror and so will you.
Click to expand...


I think he's been drinking.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That would absolutely be you. You've done nothing since entering this other than try to score cheap political points and even suggest the overthrow of the gvmnt on the backs of dead people and grieving families. You are an utterly disgraceful excuse for a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a right wing extremist like yourself would look to defend the indefensible. You destroy peoples lives in order to give tax breaks to billionaires and then squeal like bitches when you are called on it.
> I need a vomit bucket.
Click to expand...


What about Left Wing Extremists like Jeremy Corbyn and the Communist Labour Party with their filthy Leftist Activists who all look like they need a good wash with soap and water.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That would absolutely be you. You've done nothing since entering this other than try to score cheap political points and even suggest the overthrow of the gvmnt on the backs of dead people and grieving families. You are an utterly disgraceful excuse for a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a right wing extremist like yourself would look to defend the indefensible. You destroy peoples lives in order to give tax breaks to billionaires and then squeal like bitches when you are called on it.
> I need a vomit bucket.
Click to expand...

Tammy:  I need a vomit bucket

So you DID look in the mirror, huh?
Here you go:


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Conservative councils and the Conservative Party and Mrs May responsible for putting up the cladding on 30,000 buildings across the U.K. In response to EU laws and the original Labour policy? I think not.
> All of this cladding needs to be removed and the political point scoring must end. It helps no one and it won't bring back those who died under both Labours and the Conservatives' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labour getting us into horrendous debt got us here. That's how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The banker led credit crisis got us here. The tories friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did the bank bailout? It was Gordon Brown, the Labour Prime Minister. Hello Royal Bank of Scotland and also Northern Rock?
> 
> The Conservatives didn't Nationalise RBS did they? That was Gordon Brown and the Labour Party, they took RBS into Government control aka Nationalised it. That and the Northern Rock situation added massively to your National debt.
Click to expand...

I'm wondering if Tammy really lives in the U.K.? He doesn't seem to know about ANYTHING that went on here, particularly the time period between 1997 and 2010.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, I'm in that main thread in Currents Events and I've been in it since Wednesday morning and I've illustrated my compassion for the Grenfell Tower victims multiple times since Wednesday morning.
> 
> The ulterior motive with this Online Petition is obvious with this "give the whole family visas" and "Britain hasn't taken enough Syrian refugees in"
> 
> This on top of the British Far Left using the whole Grenfell Tower death total as the worst type of political opportunism.
> 
> Disgusting creatures, soulless and Godless heathens.
> 
> 
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
Click to expand...

What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.


----------



## Tilly

The warmonger former New Labour Leader, Tony BLiar, not only got us into ruinous debt, but he's still making us pay!  

*Tony Blair is costing taxpayers more than £400,000 a year despite building up a £30million fortune since leaving Downing Street.*

Read more: Blair's £400,000-a-year bill to taxpayers: Multi-millionaire ex-PM enjoys perks and pension | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

What a POS!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thy are an old couple who havent seen their son for 5 years. Civilised people can see what is needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
Click to expand...

Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
Fucking murdering bastards.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Online Petitions usually by Far Left Activists should be shut down and/or ignored, like everything else the Far Left does the numbers are all rigged and not aboveboard.
> 
> Look at this, anyone in the world can sign these Online Petitions, how pathetic these people are.
> 
> View attachment 133762
> 
> View attachment 133763
> 
> They could bury him in Dubai then, considering this one in Dubai has signed an Online Petition to DEMAND the British Home Office does something.
> 
> View attachment 133764
> 
> Oh yes here's the actual ulterior motive I suggested what it was, well this moron just comes right out with it, an Emergency Visa = it's actually about DEMANDING that his ENTIRE family should then be allowed to stay forever in Britain. WTF are the British Government this stupid that they are going to listen to these Far Left Activists?
> 
> View attachment 133765
> 
> Here's another one telling what the ulterior motive is.
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> Lol you are a human being, no you are not you are probably an NGO Bot.
> 
> View attachment 133769
> 
> Decent and humane? Is it decent and humane to use DEATH to score cheap political points like the British Communist Party lead by Jeremy Corbyn is doing?
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> How do you know he was a gentle man? You never met him, he could have been a woman beater for all you know, you pathetic Bedwetting overly emotional cripple.
> 
> View attachment 133771
> 
> People should read more of the above comments at the link, it's illustrative of the Lowest Common Denominator Crowd, testicle free Metrosexual men and overly emotional female Bimbos mixed in with a vast array of Kebabs.
> 
> Did they have a similar outpouring of mega emotion for the Manchester England victims? No it was all Muh Muslims they are peaceful peoples....until they blow people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That would absolutely be you. You've done nothing since entering this other than try to score cheap political points and even suggest the overthrow of the gvmnt on the backs of dead people and grieving families. You are an utterly disgraceful excuse for a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a right wing extremist like yourself would look to defend the indefensible. You destroy peoples lives in order to give tax breaks to billionaires and then squeal like bitches when you are called on it.
> I need a vomit bucket.
Click to expand...

But but but...The Labour gvmnt spent the equivalent of over a TRILLION dollars killing people. What we couldn't do with a trillion dollars now, eh Tammy? Would you care to justify that?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all began two weeks ago when the Labour Party LOST a General Election, they then spent 72 hours INSISTING that they had not lost the election but had won the election, even though they got 262 seats and the Conservatives got 318 seats and they fanatically refused to accept that the Conservatives had WON the election but just didn't get an overall majority.
> 
> Labour were insisting they were ready to take control and move into Downing Street and that maniac Emily Thornberry even said they were preparing for a Labour Cabinet.
> 
> Then the following Wednesday the horrific tragedy at Grenfell Tower happened and the Labour Party lead by the Marxist-Trotskyite Jeremy Corbyn IMMEDIATELY seized on that tragedy in literally the worst political opportunistic way as a means to purely push for the overthrow of the Democratically elected British Government and the overturning of the Democratically administered General Election.
> 
> Labour do not give a CRAP about the dead of Grenfell Tower, they are using them for their own political purposes.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. Labour losing an election caused the death of hundreds through tory austerity. Thats how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labour getting us into horrendous debt got us here. That's how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The banker led credit crisis got us here. The tories friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did the bank bailout? It was Gordon Brown, the Labour Prime Minister. Hello Royal Bank of Scotland and also Northern Rock?
> 
> The Conservatives didn't Nationalise RBS did they? That was Gordon Brown and the Labour Party, they took RBS into Government control aka Nationalised it. That and the Northern Rock situation added massively to your National debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if Tammy really lives in the U.K.? He doesn't seem to know about ANYTHING that went on here, particularly the time period between 1997 and 2010.
Click to expand...


Well all what happened was in all the European newspapers, also when we lived in London for two years if you travel around a bit you could tell which area was Conservative control and Labour control because the Labour control areas where all a mess and not the sort of places you would want to be in especially at night.

We had a beautiful house in Belgravia, Papa bought it for me, if you know that part of London? We bought the house in Belgravia because it's near 18 Belgrave Mews where our Embassy has been since I think 1860 or something, but we had a beautiful house about under ten minutes walking from our Embassy. That part of London is so beautiful and clean, hygiene is very important, we liked our time in London and made some excellent friends who will be lifelong friends, we like the normal British people, we don't like the Bolshevik types. We still own that house but it's been closed up for two years because we left.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this is fair:
> 
> His parents are flown to Britain, a basic funeral with a cremation nothing elaborate is paid for from that 5 Million Pound Emergency Fund that Theresa May generously set up on Thursday. So they have the funeral, his parents are put in a cheap but decent hotel for the night and the next day they are put on a plane at Heathrow with the cremation urn in their hands and flown to Ankara in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
Click to expand...

Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
Still labouring under the illusion that you will be stealing 'rich' people's property?
Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
Get a grip you silly 'man'.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fund was set up for all the victims not just Christians. And its got fuck all to do with you, an Austrian freak.
> 
> How about the parents are taken to downing St and Mrs May gets down on her hands and knees and begs their forgiveness ?
> 
> That would be more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
> Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
> Get a grip you silly 'man'.
Click to expand...

Lol, your concern for the welfare of migrants is a new low.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
> Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
> Get a grip you silly 'man'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your concern for the welfare of migrants is a new low.
Click to expand...

You're the one who seems to want to bring more in when not only is there not enough resources for them, but it seems they might be put in danger of their lives!  It seems that flooding the country with more immigrants is your sole concern. Probably because you can't win elections otherwise .
Cold, Tammy. Really cold.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
> Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
> Get a grip you silly 'man'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your concern for the welfare of migrants is a new low.
Click to expand...

You really are a silly little homunculus.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> 
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
> Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
> Get a grip you silly 'man'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your concern for the welfare of migrants is a new low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a silly little homunculus.
Click to expand...


This place Fortnum & Mason, one of the greatest places in London, excellent Foie gras and Organic Smoked Salmon.






It has a very exquisite clock.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133799
> 
> Poor Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> Its telling that you can find humour in this. Sums you up hun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find humour in is how utterly pathetic you and your transparent attempts at using dead people and their loved ones to further your agenda are.  But, true, it's more sick than funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the tories dont want to discuss how their policies have killed innocent people.I quite understand.
> Tory minister warned against including sprinklers in fire safety rules as it could discourage house building
> Fucking murdering bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you are arguing for bringing more immigrants here whilst there are 30,000 other residential towers that may be just as dangerous! Do you want MORE people killed? Are you a wannabe murderer?
> Or are you just a blithering emotional wreck who is desperate to blame Labours legacy on the Conservatives whilst calling it MURDER - a wilful act to deprive people of their lives?
> Get a grip you silly 'man'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your concern for the welfare of migrants is a new low.
Click to expand...

It is you that is low, but that's not new. You use immigrants like you use the dead. As pawns to further the lefts agenda. Shame on you!


----------



## Tilly

In the hope that Tammy has rethought his shameful politicking in this thread, a look at what's happened today:

*HERO DOGS: Fire crews deploy search dogs in special boots to find victims of Grenfell fire*
*SNIFFER dogs have joined their fire and police colleagues at the devastated Grenfell Tower block as part of the rescue mission to recover the bodies of victims.*
By VICKIIE OLIPHANT
PUBLISHED: 18:25, Sat, Jun 17, 2017 | UPDATED: 19:53, Sat, Jun 17, 2017







LONDON FIRE - SWNS

Fire crews have brought specialist dog teams to the tower block
Specialist urban search and rescue teams have descended on the 24-storey building in order to make it safe enough for firefighters and police to carry out investigations.

And emergency services have even called in some help from their canine companions in the desperate mission to recover those who perished in the inferno.....

HERO DOGS: Fire crews deploy search dogs in special boots to find victims of Grenfell fire


*God bless the rescue services and these wonderful dogs.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.



Yes the below one Nye Bevan has been Triggered in the same way Tommy got Triggered here, this when I pointed out that these Visas for the parents of the Syrian would turn into the Far Left DEMANDING they stay in Britain forever.

Look at this Finger of Fudge and the_lord_protector say the exact same thing as I did in this thread, why not repatriate the Syrian's remains to his own homeland instead of getting his parents to Britain via a Visa which will be used to allow them to squat in Britain forever.

Lol Far Leftists Triggered because they know that the educated and intelligent know the modus operandi now "bring in more poor refugees because we can't get enough of Muh Muslims"

NyeBevan name calling just like Tommy once Triggered when he realises that uh-oh they are onto the ulterior motive and we want to be "Culturally Enriched by Muh Muslims"














Uh-oh this Frank Spring makes an excellent point and Nye Bevan responds with a typical incoherent rant.

Yes Frank Spring it is something from their childhood that has lead them to hate their OWN NATIVE people so much and get on their knees to suck dick and lick the filthy buttocks of every Muslim and low IQ African Jungle Bunny. These mentally deficient weirdos HATE their OWN, it's NOT the actions or thinking of NORMAL people, you are supposed to LOVE your OWN and put your OWN BEFORE OTHERS who are ALIEN to YOUR Culture and Traditions.





The above from the Comments Section:

Thousands call on Home Office to issue visas so parents of Syrian refugee killed in Grenfell Tower fire can attend funeral


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporter comments · Home Office: Get Grenfell Tower victim's parents to the UK · Change.org
> I dont suppose that there is a right to a funeral But this is a story that is awful beyond measure.
> 
> Imagine talking to your sibling whilst he slipped away.
> 
> This youngster made his living demonstrating toys in Harrods. His parents should be allowed to come over.
> 
> Ive sent this to my MP and I hope it gets actioned straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the below one Nye Bevan has been Triggered in the same way Tommy got Triggered here, this when I pointed out that these Visas for the parents of the Syrian would turn into the Far Left DEMANDING they stay in Britain forever.
> 
> Look at this Finger of Fudge and the_lord_protector say the exact same thing as I did in this thread, why not repatriate the Syrian's remains to his own homeland instead of getting his parents to Britain via a Visa which will be used to allow them to squat in Britain forever.
> 
> Lol Far Leftists Triggered because they know that the educated and intelligent know the modus operandi now "bring in more poor refugees because we can't get enough of Muh Muslims"
> 
> NyeBevan name calling just like Tommy once Triggered when he realises that uh-oh they are onto the ulterior motive and we want to be "Culturally Enriched by Muh Muslims"
> 
> View attachment 133810
> View attachment 133811
> View attachment 133813
> View attachment 133814
> 
> Uh-oh this Frank Spring makes an excellent point and Nye Bevan responds with a typical incoherent rant.
> 
> Yes Frank Spring it is something from their childhood that has lead them to hate their OWN NATIVE people so much and get on their knees to suck dick and lick the filthy buttocks of every Muslim and low IQ African Jungle Bunny. These mentally deficient weirdos HATE their OWN, it's NOT the actions or thinking of NORMAL people, you are supposed to LOVE your OWN and put your OWN BEFORE OTHERS who are ALIEN to YOUR Culture and Traditions.
> 
> View attachment 133815
Click to expand...

Interesting. Reminds me also of how Tammy calls Mrs May herself a murderer, but offered very little, if any, condemnation of the actual terrorist murderers who blew an 8 year old girl and other children to pieces not long ago. Then it's let's sing kumbaya and MOVE ON asap.  Oh and bring more in even though we have no idea which ones are going to go jihadi and kill our children.  Where were these protestors then?
Such utterly transparent hypocrites.


----------



## Old Yeller

Cause of fire unknown.

A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?

Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.


----------



## Tilly

Old Yeller said:


> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.


I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.


----------



## skye

I am posting this also here







More here

only problem is that I can't see the Mail referring to the fact that this man's bags    were packed  already and that is an important detail.

Man whose 'faulty fridge started Grenfell Tower inferno | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye

So the final conclusion is perhaps...

This man is a total fuckward 

Half a fuckward

A terrorist


I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.

We will see


----------



## Tilly

skye said:


> So the final conclusion is perhaps...
> 
> This man is a total fuckward
> 
> Half a fuckward
> 
> A terrorist
> 
> 
> I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.
> 
> We will see



*Resident describes seeing ‘small’ kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze*



Ashitha Nagesh for Metro.co.ukWednesday 14 Jun 2017 8:04 pm


Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze


.....Speaking outside Chelsea and Westminster Hospital after a precautionary check up, Maryam described the moment her neighbour woke her up to tell her there was a fire.

‘The fire started in the flat next door to mine on the fourth floor,’ she said.


‘It was when he [the neighbour] knocked on the door that he said there was a fire in his flat. It was exactly 12.50am because I was sleeping and it woke me up.

‘When we got up, I saw outside his flat his luggage. There was a big bag with his clothes. That means he took the stuff from his flat, and then he told the neighbours.

‘The fire was small in the kitchen. I could see it because the flat door was open. And then we passed and then we were out.’



Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze

Sounds as though nobody even closed the door?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Grenfell Action Group

Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.


Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West

KCTMO – Playing with fire!

More On Fire Safety

Another Fire Safety Scandal

KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!

WHY ARE WE WAITING?

GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE

MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER

THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER

TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL

It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.

The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.


/---- "The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock." Sometimes Brits say the strangest things. What does that even mean ?  BTW it's not a pond, it's a freaking ocean.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- "The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock." Sometimes Brits say the strangest things. What does that even mean ?  BTW it's not a pond, it's a freaking ocean.
Click to expand...

The dock is where the accused stand in court.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.



This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.

There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?

Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.








Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> In the hope that Tammy has rethought his shameful politicking in this thread, a look at what's happened today:
> 
> *HERO DOGS: Fire crews deploy search dogs in special boots to find victims of Grenfell fire*
> *SNIFFER dogs have joined their fire and police colleagues at the devastated Grenfell Tower block as part of the rescue mission to recover the bodies of victims.*
> By VICKIIE OLIPHANT
> PUBLISHED: 18:25, Sat, Jun 17, 2017 | UPDATED: 19:53, Sat, Jun 17, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON FIRE - SWNS
> 
> Fire crews have brought specialist dog teams to the tower block
> Specialist urban search and rescue teams have descended on the 24-storey building in order to make it safe enough for firefighters and police to carry out investigations.
> 
> And emergency services have even called in some help from their canine companions in the desperate mission to recover those who perished in the inferno.....
> 
> HERO DOGS: Fire crews deploy search dogs in special boots to find victims of Grenfell fire
> 
> 
> *God bless the rescue services and these wonderful dogs.*



These beautiful dogs are very special animals, they are heroes.

The Emergency Teams, the male and female firefighters are heroes and heroines.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> So the final conclusion is perhaps...
> 
> This man is a total fuckward
> 
> Half a fuckward
> 
> A terrorist
> 
> 
> I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.
> 
> We will see



The situation is though, why was he already packing his bags, that suggests he was prepared.

The other 75 people who escaped, they escaped only with the clothing they were wearing, they didn't take the time to pack their bags, they just got out as fast as possible, which is the normal reaction. 

This man needs to be apprehended by the London Police and questioned about his curious actions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the final conclusion is perhaps...
> 
> This man is a total fuckward
> 
> Half a fuckward
> 
> A terrorist
> 
> 
> I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.
> 
> We will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resident describes seeing ‘small’ kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze*
> 
> 
> 
> Ashitha Nagesh for Metro.co.ukWednesday 14 Jun 2017 8:04 pm
> 
> 
> Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze
> 
> 
> .....Speaking outside Chelsea and Westminster Hospital after a precautionary check up, Maryam described the moment her neighbour woke her up to tell her there was a fire.
> 
> ‘The fire started in the flat next door to mine on the fourth floor,’ she said.
> 
> 
> ‘It was when he [the neighbour] knocked on the door that he said there was a fire in his flat. It was exactly 12.50am because I was sleeping and it woke me up.
> 
> ‘When we got up, I saw outside his flat his luggage. There was a big bag with his clothes. That means he took the stuff from his flat, and then he told the neighbours.
> 
> ‘The fire was small in the kitchen. I could see it because the flat door was open. And then we passed and then we were out.’
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze
> 
> Sounds as though nobody even closed the door?
Click to expand...


Good, come on Conservatives up the ante and bury the Marxist filth using DEAD PEOPLE to score cheap political points.




*

*
*

*




Here's the rest of the article, which includes a video of Alex Deane being interviewed.

Ex PM advisor hits out at 'repellent' socialists 'exploiting grief for political gain'


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the final conclusion is perhaps...
> 
> This man is a total fuckward
> 
> Half a fuckward
> 
> A terrorist
> 
> 
> I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.
> 
> We will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resident describes seeing ‘small’ kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze*
> 
> 
> 
> Ashitha Nagesh for Metro.co.ukWednesday 14 Jun 2017 8:04 pm
> 
> 
> Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze
> 
> 
> .....Speaking outside Chelsea and Westminster Hospital after a precautionary check up, Maryam described the moment her neighbour woke her up to tell her there was a fire.
> 
> ‘The fire started in the flat next door to mine on the fourth floor,’ she said.
> 
> 
> ‘It was when he [the neighbour] knocked on the door that he said there was a fire in his flat. It was exactly 12.50am because I was sleeping and it woke me up.
> 
> ‘When we got up, I saw outside his flat his luggage. There was a big bag with his clothes. That means he took the stuff from his flat, and then he told the neighbours.
> 
> ‘The fire was small in the kitchen. I could see it because the flat door was open. And then we passed and then we were out.’
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Resident describes seeing 'small' kitchen fire that started Grenfell Tower blaze
> 
> Sounds as though nobody even closed the door?
Click to expand...


Hopefully the London Police will mass arrest the filthy Marxist Subversive vermin. The British have laws they can use to shut the Marxist filth down, so they should use those laws that they have. The below is also Sedition, again they have laws to deal with this sort of situation.















Here's the rest of the article.

Socialist militant groups planning 'day of rage' when Theresa May forms Government


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
Click to expand...

Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
Click to expand...


Idiot, in the now 28 page thread you have responded to two thirds of my posts. Everyone in that thread can back me up about that.

It doesn't matter because all your mini sub threads that you start on Grenfell Tower will be merged anyway, just like multiple threads on the same topic get merged.

You are not Special sweetheart 

Edited: It's not a third, it's at least two thirds of my posts in that 28 page thread you have responded to.


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.



Fires like this are so rare. Your average fire isn't that extreme. You're more likely to get struck by lightning, or blown up by a terrorist.  So you know, because it's so rare, you shouldn't obsess about it.  

Sound familiar?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Skull Pilot said:


> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen


Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fires like this are so rare. Your average fire isn't that extreme. You're more likely to get struck by lightning, or blown up by a terrorist.  So you know, because it's so rare, you shouldn't obsess about it.
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...

The issue is that this could have been avoided on many different occasions.

I am reading that fire extinguishers had not been checked and were out of date. There were no records of basic checks conducted by the landlords and these concerns were not addressed.

There are very strict regs around these issues and certain things need to happen at certain times in order for buildings in order for them to get fire certificates. I have worked with several fire brigades and have always been impressed with their professionalism. That was a few years ago. 

It doesnt sound like that is the case now,or at least in London.  How can the fire alarms not work or the extinguishers be past their usability ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
Click to expand...


I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly? 

Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.





Ugly walking freak shows:





Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:





Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
Click to expand...


This was from one day before the British General Election, they are now using the DEAD PEOPLE of Grenfell Tower in the most vile politically opportunistic way to get the below happening:











If the above now happens, social unrest, stealing off the rich and threatening open Civil War, that would be good in the immediate because the British Armed Forces with tanks etc can be put onto London streets and they can legally shoot to kill this Marxist filth and the rest can be rounded up en masse, because it will be a situation where Social Order must be brought under control by any means.

Lol "take our homeland back" yes they want to take control of Britain so they can give it to several MILLION Kebabs and Africans from The Congo and other AIDS and Ebola infested shitholes of Africa that they'll mass import into Britain.





Here is the full article.

'WE WILL RIOT' Corbyn supporters threaten violence if Labour don't win election


----------



## IsaacNewton

I think there will be criminal prosecutions for this disaster. This sounds like something you'd see in Bangladesh.


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fires like this are so rare. Your average fire isn't that extreme. You're more likely to get struck by lightning, or blown up by a terrorist.  So you know, because it's so rare, you shouldn't obsess about it.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue is that this could have been avoided on many different occasions.
> 
> I am reading that fire extinguishers had not been checked and were out of date. There were no records of basic checks conducted by the landlords and these concerns were not addressed.
> 
> There are very strict regs around these issues and certain things need to happen at certain times in order for buildings in order for them to get fire certificates. I have worked with several fire brigades and have always been impressed with their professionalism. That was a few years ago.
> 
> It doesnt sound like that is the case now,or at least in London.  How can the fire alarms not work or the extinguishers be past their usability ?
Click to expand...


It's Londinistan now, not sure what you expect from a third world shithole full of Muslims.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
Click to expand...

Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
Click to expand...

We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Tilly

IsaacNewton said:


> I think there will be criminal prosecutions for this disaster. This sounds like something you'd see in Bangladesh.


This is what happens when you import millions upon millions of third world people when you don't have the resources and you have a housing crisis. Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...

Have you found those links yet ?


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lol "take our homeland back" yes they want to take control of Britain so they can give it to several MILLION Kebabs and Africans from The Congo and other AIDS and Ebola infested shitholes of Africa that they'll mass import into Britain.



Oh the irony.
And they wonder why they are an open book.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly?
> 
> Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.
> 
> View attachment 133962
> 
> Ugly walking freak shows:
> 
> View attachment 133964
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133965
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133966
Click to expand...

I cant believe you are allowed to spout this kind of poison.It drags the whole site down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
Click to expand...


Yes because that totally shows strength in a leader doesn't it, collapsing in tears in public.

Has Tommy in ANY of his posts actually expressed ANY condolences for the victims? I don't think he has, it's all been partisan politics hasn't it, posting things from Far Left Bloggers and blaming the evil Conservatives and accusing Theresa May of personally MURDERING the people, mixed it with calling for the elected British Government to GTFO and let someone else take over ie. the Communist Jeremy Corbyn and Labour who LOST the election and got 56 LESS seats than the Conservatives - Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats.

Of course the British Leftists don't care about the dead of Grenfell Tower, which is why they are using the dead of Grenfell Tower, like all Leftists they are the lowest of the low as well as being hypocrites.

They have zero class, they are just walking vomit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly?
> 
> Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.
> 
> View attachment 133962
> 
> Ugly walking freak shows:
> 
> View attachment 133964
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133965
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133966
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe you are allowed to spout this kind of poison.It drags the whole site down.
Click to expand...


You drag the whole site down you vile freak. Nobody fucking likes you but you are too low IQ to even take a hint. You have illustrated in this thread and others that you are not even to be considering a human being, you disgusting bag of filth.

Using DEAD PEOPLE to push your disgraceful Marxist garbage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...


Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.

But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.


----------



## Old Yeller

skye said:


> I am posting this also here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here
> 
> only problem is that I can't see the Mail referring to the fact that this man's bags    were packed  already and that is an important detail.
> 
> Man whose 'faulty fridge started Grenfell Tower inferno | Daily Mail Online




Good post SKYE.  I was suspicious of this "guy" who started this fire on post#281.  But, as usual my posting was not good on that post.  A kitchen fire? Right near the sink.  Dump water, water, call, call, water, water.

Don't go pack your bags?  Or wait until fire is roaring good and then take off with bags "already packed".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
Click to expand...


He was being cordial, unusual for him, but he was being cordial to everyone until it was pointed out that the DEAD PEOPLE of Grenfell Tower should NOT be further used by the Far Left Activists in Britain to DEMAND that more "poor refugees" from Islamic shit holes and African shit holes be allowed into Britain.

Then when that was pointed out he lost it completely and resorted back to his usual self.

Which shows Tilly that the Far Left Activists do have an ulterior motive.

He then has the audacity to say that Theresa May is crying crocodile tears. No that would be the Far Left with Marxist Leader Jeremy Corbyn at the head of the gang.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you found those links yet ?
Click to expand...

Look through this thread, Tammy and find them. You've been posting your commie crap here since the beginning so you've got no excuse for pretending to have missed them.

And here's another. This one regarding the utter hypocrisy of your beloved Mayor Khan, who, btw, campaigned on SAFE AFFORDABLE HOUSING whilst accepting donations from companies already prosecuted for putting tenants lives at risk, and from property companies who engaged in legal battles to prevent the introduction of landlord licensing scheme!

I wonder what deals and promises he made behind closed doors with these people? And how could he accept their money? What a hypocrite! 

*Revealed: Sadiq Khan took donations from property firm which 'put tenants’ lives at risk'*

PIPPA CRERAR 
Thursday 7 April 2016 09:02 
Sadiq Khan came under pressure to return donations given to his mayoral campaign today after it emerged *he received thousands of pounds from a property firm which “put tenants’ lives at risk”. *

The Labour candidate, who has pledged to crack down on rogue landlords, accepted £10,000 from a property group based in Manchester which was prosecuted and *fined more than £14,000 for breaching tenant safety rules. He received a further £19,900 from a developer in Croydon who was linked to an expensive legal battle against council plans for a landlord licensing scheme.

.....*Paul Scully, Conservative MP for Sutton and Cheam, said: “This hypocrisy from Sadiq Khan shows he can’t be trusted to deliver any of his promises. H*e said he’d take a stand against rogue landlords, even as he took the cash. If Khan had a shred of principle he would return these donations.”

....Council surveyors found serious breaches of fire safety rules at a 55-flat student housing development, including a lack of self-closing fire doors and external wall fire barriers to stop flames spreading. Windows required for smoke ventilation were said to be completely obscured by scaffolding, while fire escape routes passed through a building site. After the hearing, local Labour councillors said the lives of students had been put at substantial risk. 

...Labour insiders said Mr Khan was not expected to return the donations. 

Sadiq Khan caught in row over donations from property firm*


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly?
> 
> Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.
> 
> View attachment 133962
> 
> Ugly walking freak shows:
> 
> View attachment 133964
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133965
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133966
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe you are allowed to spout this kind of poison.It drags the whole site down.
Click to expand...

You drag the site down, Tammy. And you don't even have the decency to remove that gross hitleresque pic of yourself


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because that totally shows strength in a leader doesn't it, collapsing in tears in public.
> 
> Has Tommy in ANY of his posts actually expressed ANY condolences for the victims? I don't think he has, it's all been partisan politics hasn't it, posting things from Far Left Bloggers and blaming the evil Conservatives and accusing Theresa May of personally MURDERING the people, mixed it with calling for the elected British Government to GTFO and let someone else take over ie. the Communist Jeremy Corbyn and Labour who LOST the election and got 56 LESS seats than the Conservatives - Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats.
> 
> Of course the British Leftists don't care about the dead of Grenfell Tower, which is why they are using the dead of Grenfell Tower, like all Leftists they are the lowest of the low as well as being hypocrites.
> 
> They have zero class, they are just walking vomit.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Dead children murdered by Muslim terrorists. WE MUST MOVE ON. Everything else, USE THE DEAD to falsely accuse the PM of actual murder and claim the commies need to take control. I'm sure they really are mentally ill.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting this also here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here
> 
> only problem is that I can't see the Mail referring to the fact that this man's bags    were packed  already and that is an important detail.
> 
> Man whose 'faulty fridge started Grenfell Tower inferno | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post SKYE.  I was suspicious of this "guy" who started this fire on post#281.  But, as usual my posting was not good on that post.  A kitchen fire? Right near the sink.  Dump water, water, call, call, water, water.
> 
> Don't go pack your bags?  Or wait until it is roaring good and then take off with bags "already packed".
Click to expand...


*"A kitchen fire? Right near the sink.  Dump water, water, call, call, water, water."*

Yes why didn't that man do that? Why was he already prepared and had packed his bags? Why did he leave his doors open knowing the fire would spread? Why did he run away? Where is he now, where is he hiding? The London Police need to apprehend him and question him about his strange actions.

This woman thinking fast, saved herself and her family by literally flooding their apartment, so why didn't that man flood his kitchen?














Here is the full article.

How quick-thinking mother saved family from Grenfell fire by flooding her flat


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
Click to expand...

He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because that totally shows strength in a leader doesn't it, collapsing in tears in public.
> 
> Has Tommy in ANY of his posts actually expressed ANY condolences for the victims? I don't think he has, it's all been partisan politics hasn't it, posting things from Far Left Bloggers and blaming the evil Conservatives and accusing Theresa May of personally MURDERING the people, mixed it with calling for the elected British Government to GTFO and let someone else take over ie. the Communist Jeremy Corbyn and Labour who LOST the election and got 56 LESS seats than the Conservatives - Conservatives 318 seats, Labour 262 seats.
> 
> Of course the British Leftists don't care about the dead of Grenfell Tower, which is why they are using the dead of Grenfell Tower, like all Leftists they are the lowest of the low as well as being hypocrites.
> 
> They have zero class, they are just walking vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Dead children murdered by Muslim terrorists. WE MUST MOVE ON. Everything else, USE THE DEAD to falsely accuse the PM of actual murder and claim the commies need to take control. I'm sure they really are mentally ill.
Click to expand...


They are not only mentally ill they are fucking evil, they are soulless and heartless. They are Heathens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
Click to expand...


Yes that's because they were White girls and Native British, if they would have been Brown or Black girls and not Native British he'd have been screaming RACISM and BIGOTRY and frothing at the mouth DEMANDING.

The Far Left in ALL Western nations are literally The Enemy Within.

We must differentiate between the Far Left and Liberals, Liberals do NOT support the Far Left Marxist Agenda and there is NOTHING Liberal about the Far Left, they are the MOST intolerant of the intolerant.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
Click to expand...


And how do you cope with mirrors?

Anyway, Tams. Are you aware that the Labour councils of Newham and Camden have several cladded tower blocks - there are at least four high rises of 20+ floors in Camden alone.  
Outrage please.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was being cordial, unusual for him, but he was being cordial to everyone until it was pointed out that the DEAD PEOPLE of Grenfell Tower should NOT be further used by the Far Left Activists in Britain to DEMAND that more "poor refugees" from Islamic shit holes and African shit holes be allowed into Britain.
> 
> Then when that was pointed out he lost it completely and resorted back to his usual self.
> 
> Which shows Tilly that the Far Left Activists do have an ulterior motive.
> 
> He then has the audacity to say that Theresa May is crying crocodile tears. No that would be the Far Left with Marxist Leader Jeremy Corbyn at the head of the gang.
Click to expand...

His cordiality never lasts long before he starts calling women slags and c***s.  Then he wonders why female posters desert his crap threads and why his threads tend to fail through lack of participation.  He even calls our PM a slag.  A vulgar misogynist - like most of the commies.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting this also here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here
> 
> only problem is that I can't see the Mail referring to the fact that this man's bags    were packed  already and that is an important detail.
> 
> Man whose 'faulty fridge started Grenfell Tower inferno | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post SKYE.  I was suspicious of this "guy" who started this fire on post#281.  But, as usual my posting was not good on that post.  A kitchen fire? Right near the sink.  Dump water, water, call, call, water, water.
> 
> Don't go pack your bags?  Or wait until it is roaring good and then take off with bags "already packed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"A kitchen fire? Right near the sink.  Dump water, water, call, call, water, water."*
> 
> Yes why didn't that man do that? Why was he already prepared and had packed his bags? Why did he leave his doors open knowing the fire would spread? Why did he run away? Where is he now, where is he hiding? The London Police need to apprehend him and question him about his strange actions.
> 
> This woman thinking fast, saved herself and her family by literally flooding their apartment, so why didn't that man flood his kitchen?
> 
> View attachment 134024
> View attachment 134025
> View attachment 134026
> View attachment 134027
> 
> Here is the full article.
> 
> How quick-thinking mother saved family from Grenfell fire by flooding her flat
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure most people could put out a fridge fire. All you need is a domestic fire extinguisher. They are very inexpensive and he was in work - a cab driver - so if they weren't provided free in each flat - I don't think they are - he could surely have bought one.
It is inconceivable that you'd pack before calling the fire services (and it seems it was the neighbour who did that), leave the door open, warn your nearest neighbour, then leg it.  If the neighbours account is true, it is very odd behaviour.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you cope with mirrors?
> 
> Anyway, Tams. Are you aware that the Labour councils of Newham and Camden have several cladded tower blocks - there are at least four high rises of 20+ floors in Camden alone.
> Outrage please.
Click to expand...


Uh-oh who are the Far Leftist Activists going to blame now after PERSONALLY blaming Theresa May and the Conservatives for MURDERING those people in Grenfell Tower?












Here's the full article.

Grenfell Tower cladding is banned in the UK, Chancellor says

Like many said days ago the blame is with the firm Rydon that was contracted to do the upgrade, they certainly would have sub-contracted the contract out, the ultimate irony would be if Immigrants such as Pakistanis owned the firm who were the sub-contractors, the Far Leftists would be in a big dilemma.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tilly said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there will be criminal prosecutions for this disaster. This sounds like something you'd see in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you import millions upon millions of third world people when you don't have the resources and you have a housing crisis. Have you been living under a rock?
Click to expand...


Off to the lost forest of Ig Nore for you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly?
> 
> Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.
> 
> View attachment 133962
> 
> Ugly walking freak shows:
> 
> View attachment 133964
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133965
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133966
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe you are allowed to spout this kind of poison.It drags the whole site down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You drag the site down, Tammy. And you don't even have the decency to remove the gross hitleresque pic of yourself
Click to expand...

Have you found a link to the lies you posted yesterday ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you cope with mirrors?
> 
> Anyway, Tams. Are you aware that the Labour councils of Newham and Camden have several cladded tower blocks - there are at least four high rises of 20+ floors in Camden alone.
> Outrage please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-oh who are the Far Leftist Activists going to blame now after PERSONALLY blaming Theresa May and the Conservatives for MURDERING those people in Grenfell Tower?
> 
> View attachment 134033
> 
> View attachment 134034
> View attachment 134035
> 
> Here's the full article.
> 
> Grenfell Tower cladding is banned in the UK, Chancellor says
> 
> Like many said days ago the blame is with the firm Rydon that was contracted to do the upgrade, they certainly would have sub-contracted the contract out, the ultimate irony would be if Immigrants such as Pakistanis owned the firm who were the sub-contractors, the Far Leftists would be in a big dilemma.
Click to expand...

He didnt say it was banned. He said it was his "understanding". There is a difference.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
Click to expand...

Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grenfell Action Group
> 
> Rarely have I read such a damning series of articles.
> 
> 
> Fire Safety Scandal At Lancaster West
> 
> KCTMO – Playing with fire!
> 
> More On Fire Safety
> 
> Another Fire Safety Scandal
> 
> KCTMO – Feeling the Heat!
> 
> WHY ARE WE WAITING?
> 
> GRENFELL TOWER – FROM BAD TO WORSE
> 
> MORE TROUBLE AT GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> THE DISEMPOWERED OF GRENFELL TOWER
> 
> TMO STILL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> It appears that basic checks were never made and that procedures were never followed.
> 
> The local fire brigade can join the contractors,council and government in the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was already posted on Wednesday by me in the 28 page Current Events thread about Grenfell Tower.
> 
> There is no need for you to continue to post mini sub threads when there is an ongoing 28 page thread you can post about Grenfell Tower in, you have been posting in the Current Events thread for days, so why start multiple mini sub threads?
> 
> Stop this juvenile Attention Seeking.
> 
> View attachment 133936
> View attachment 133937
> 
> Breaking: 27 Story London Tower Apartment Complex Ablaze As People Dangle On Sheets Outside Windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to skim over your posts in order to stop me from throwing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a delicate wallflower. No wonder you expect your PM to break down and sob in the streets! Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was being cordial, unusual for him, but he was being cordial to everyone until it was pointed out that the DEAD PEOPLE of Grenfell Tower should NOT be further used by the Far Left Activists in Britain to DEMAND that more "poor refugees" from Islamic shit holes and African shit holes be allowed into Britain.
> 
> Then when that was pointed out he lost it completely and resorted back to his usual self.
> 
> Which shows Tilly that the Far Left Activists do have an ulterior motive.
> 
> He then has the audacity to say that Theresa May is crying crocodile tears. No that would be the Far Left with Marxist Leader Jeremy Corbyn at the head of the gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His cordiality never lasts long before he starts calling women slags and c***s.  Then he wonders why female posters desert his crap threads and why his threads tend to fail through lack of participation.  He even calls our PM a slag.  A vulgar misogynist - like most of the commies.
Click to expand...


The British Marxists still demanding that rich peoples' properties are seized.











British Communist Party Leader Jeremy Corbyn also seems to be suggesting that people just go and illegally squat in rich peoples' empty properties when he says "occupy it"





Here's the full article.

Labour says emergency house seizure laws could ease Grenfell Tower crisis

British Communist Party Leader Jeremy Corbyn fully supports filthy people who break into rich peoples' empty houses and illegally squat in them, like all Communists Jeremy Corbyn is a piece of human excrement.








Here's the full article.

Corbyn backed group that issued squatting guide | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the final conclusion is perhaps...
> 
> This man is a total fuckward
> 
> Half a fuckward
> 
> A terrorist
> 
> 
> I am inclined towards half a fuckward..... he got scared, didn't call the fire Dep,  didn't know the fire could spread up,  and run with his possessions.
> 
> We will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Thanks all of you for your information, I could not read all the new posts I think the least of it was to try to extinguish the fire with water, a linen ...
I find Suspect frankly, this man is an asshole who killed people who slept in the night not suspecting that irreconcilable or possibly dangerous (terrorist, pyromaniac) man was there in the building.
And it would be necessary to see this famous Refrigerator "Guilty Of The Crime" having caused such a horror.


----------



## Tilly

IsaacNewton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there will be criminal prosecutions for this disaster. This sounds like something you'd see in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you import millions upon millions of third world people when you don't have the resources and you have a housing crisis. Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off to the lost forest of Ig Nore for you.
Click to expand...

I'm crestfallen 
No, really. I am.
Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of fire unknown.
> 
> A.)  refrigerator blows at night (at night, not running often?)  Never have I heard refridge blowup?  UL/CSA appliance rating? Circuit breaker should blow on high current surge.
> B.) R/W set fire to target muslim? Revenge? Doubtful.  They may seek revenge for Manchester at some point.  Probably after next big event.
> C.)   Muslims set fire to advance cause?  Could be?  Time of event 2AM? Everybody sleeping. building reported firetrap? Muslims don't care who dies to advance cause.  Proven.
> D.)  Muslims storing "materials" for next event cause fire? Maybe?
> E.)  Gas line blow?  Need spark at night.  Odor would alert?
> F.)  Electrical wire fire?  Maybe?
> G.) Gas/electric clothes dryer fire?   Yes that can happen due to lint in exhaust.  Do they have dryers in units? Common areas?
> 
> Until Tommies Govt releases official cause? Will they be truthful about cause? Cannot trust them? Will they tell truth on Lucies cladding......cause spread?  Not likely, as they approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that some people in blocks like these also compromise electrical safety by doing things to the supply to bypass the meter. Also, it is common for fire safety equipment to be vandalised and stolen, and for fire doors to be wedged open. We just don't know right now. The last fire of this sort was put down to a TV catching fire. One would have thought it quite simple to put out such a fire quickly unless it happened when one was asleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the decent British don't want the Jeremy Corbyn Marxist filth running your nation Tilly?
> 
> Ugly screaming women who are so desperate to get laid they DEMAND that Kebabs and African Jungle Bunnies are brought in so they finally can open their legs and get a fuck because no decent native British men will go near them.
> 
> View attachment 133962
> 
> Ugly walking freak shows:
> 
> View attachment 133964
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133965
> 
> Communist Antifa human filth that needs physically eradicating:
> 
> View attachment 133966
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe you are allowed to spout this kind of poison.It drags the whole site down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You drag the site down, Tammy. And you don't even have the decency to remove the gross hitleresque pic of yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you found a link to the lies you posted yesterday ?
Click to expand...

Which lies, Tammy?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it seems like the government isn't  a better slum lord than a private citizen
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
Click to expand...

Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?


----------



## Dalia

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I add that the three fires are produced where more Muslims live, we must consider that it is someone who wants to revenge the attacks committed in London?
> It is a theory, I am horrified that someone is at liberty and ready to burning the living people,  if so I hope they will find it as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think a white supremacist is trying to kill Muslims ? What do you base that on ?
Click to expand...

You can't read ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> 
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
Click to expand...

Show me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there will be criminal prosecutions for this disaster. This sounds like something you'd see in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you import millions upon millions of third world people when you don't have the resources and you have a housing crisis. Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off to the lost forest of Ig Nore for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm crestfallen
> No, really. I am.
> Lol.
Click to expand...


The Far Left Snowflakes cannot handle being told that if you import Third Worlders into First World nations then they are going to make their part of that First World nation into a Third World craphole like what they came from.

The Far Left Snowflakes cannot handle being told this because they despise the First World they are living in and obsessively demand like the mentally ill maniacs that they are that unlimited amounts of Third Worlders are allowed to come into First World nations in the name of "tolerance and diversity"

They are basically insane, thank goodness the majority of the Far Left haven't done any breeding because that's bad for the environment or something, 80% of Far Leftists therefore have self-genocided themselves, by having no children their DNA Thank God will die with them.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me.
Click to expand...

You sound like a perv.

No, we all remember. If you can't remember go and read your own filthy crap.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me.
Click to expand...

BTW, Tammy. We are yet to hear your thorough condemnation of Mayor Khan for accepting money from property companies who were prosecuted for endangering people's lives and ignoring safety specs in their buildings, AND for taking money from a prpoperty company who sued local authorities for trying to implement Landlord licensing schemes. 
We are waiting. Don't be shy now.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of hybrid organisation, an arms length arrangement. I did some work for a few housing associations a few years ago and was shocked at some of them. State of the art headquarters with car parks full of expensive cars. Not all of them but enough to raise my eyebrows.
> 
> 
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
Click to expand...

I agree with you Tilly what the hell is the problem with people like Tommy the 'Islamic lovers"-------->


----------



## Old Yeller

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already noticed what an envious tosser you are, Tammy.
> Envy raises your eyebrows, but little girls being blown up by Muslim terrorists? Nope. All that raises is the level of your apologia for Muslim terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Tilly what the hell is the problem with people like Tommy the 'Islamic lovers"-------->
Click to expand...



Maybe they are "failures" at life? They don't care to collapse entire nations to bring down those who are not failures.  To speed things up they import "assistants" to overwhelm the "system". The "rich" must give them what they lack.  They won't work for it.


----------



## Tilly

What kind of morons brings in millions upon millions of immigrants whilst there is a housing crisis, and simultaneoulsy does not build social housing to home them in? Lol.
Anyway, back when Labour had some honest politicians:

*Labour ‘should apologise for social housing failure’*



Monday 11 November 2013 13:34 GMT
0 comments

*Labour should “apologise” for its poor record of building social housing, the party’s own London housing spokesman has said.*

*Tom Copley said it galled him that Margaret Thatcher’s government built more council flats and houses in a single year than Tony Blair and Gordon Brown managed over 13 years in power.*

His remarks were attacked as too “bleak” by one of Labour leader Ed Miliband’s top lieutenants. But the Coalition Government’s housing minister said Mr Copley was right and called on Mr Miliband to say sorry.

...Official figures show only 6,330 council houses were completed from 1998 to 2010, *compared with 17,710 in 1990 alone, which was Baroness Thatcher’s final year as prime minister.* *In one Labour year, 2004, the number fell to just 130 council homes completed.

Conservative housing minister Kris Hopkins, said: “Labour failed an entire generation by not building enough houses but Ed Miliband has been too weak to apologise.”

Labour ‘should apologise for social housing failure’*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Tilly what the hell is the problem with people like Tommy the 'Islamic lovers"-------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are "failures" at life? They want to collapse countries to bring down those who are not failures.  To speed things up they import "assistants".   The "rich" must give them what they lack.  They won't work for it.
Click to expand...


The Far Left have always been failures at life, you only have to look at them, they despise rich people because they are jealous of what they WANT to be but NEVER will be.

It's a situation of if they can't have a luxury lifestyle then they don't want anyone else having a lifestyle that they would sell their own mothers to have.

The thing is the Kebabs the Far Leftist love, they are too uneducated to realise that the Kebabs fucking HATE them. Islam in itself is very conservative in it's philosophy, Islam isn't Far Left or even Mainstream Left.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> What kind of moron brings in millions upon millions of immigrants whilst there is a housing crisis, and simultaneoulsy does not build social housing to home them in? Lol.
> Anyway, back when Labour had some honest politicians:
> 
> *Labour ‘should apologise for social housing failure’*
> 
> 
> 
> Monday 11 November 2013 13:34 GMT
> 0 comments
> 
> *Labour should “apologise” for its poor record of building social housing, the party’s own London housing spokesman has said.*
> 
> *Tom Copley said it galled him that Margaret Thatcher’s government built more council flats and houses in a single year than Tony Blair and Gordon Brown managed over 13 years in power.*
> 
> His remarks were attacked as too “bleak” by one of Labour leader Ed Miliband’s top lieutenants. But the Coalition Government’s housing minister said Mr Copley was right and called on Mr Miliband to say sorry.
> 
> ...Official figures show only 6,330 council houses were completed from 1998 to 2010, *compared with 17,710 in 1990 alone, which was Baroness Thatcher’s final year as prime minister.* *In one Labour year, 2004, the number fell to just 130 council homes completed.
> 
> Conservative housing minister Kris Hopkins, said: “Labour failed an entire generation by not building enough houses but Ed Miliband has been too weak to apologise.”
> 
> Labour ‘should apologise for social housing failure’*



Leftists can never apologise for ANYTHING because they think they are NEVER wrong about ANYTHING. They know it all and yet they know nothing, they are in general badly educated and very very ignorant.


----------



## Tilly

Built under a Labour Gvmnt and under a Labour council.





Newham has been a Labour Council since it was first formed in the 60's, they have also added the dreaded cladding to residential tower blocks to keep in line with EU laws.  There are countless tower blocks in Labour boroughs as well as in Conservative boroughs that have been similarly clad. Both parties are to blame.





Labour council in East London last Friday night.

And lest we forget the Lakanel House fire in a Labour borough, where the council was fined. There are still many buildings in the area with the same issues that caused this fire.

This problem exists all around the country in both Conservative and Labour controlled boroughs so it could easily have been one in a Labour run borough that went up in flames, and they are still at risk of doing so. I wonder if that had been the case, would we still have the idiot tammys pretending it's only the fault of the Conservatives, or that Mrs May is a murderer?
Such unbelievable idiocy and, actually, evil behaviour, from the left.


----------



## Tilly

For Tammy, who for reasons known only to himself, is attempting to conduct a parallel 'discussion' of this issue on a thread about Mrs Mays emotional intelligence that he himself started (i.e. He is Derailing his own thread because it's another of his ubiquitous failures).

Anyway, on that thread, Tammy insisted I am a liar because I stated that Tower blocks as social housing were largely built under a Labour Gvmnt in the 1960's.  He said that was a lie and it was Ted Heath's Conservatives in the 1970s who built all the residential tower blocks 

So:

... _Twentieth Century Industrial Archaeology_ by Michael Stratton calculates that a total of 6,535 tower blocks were built, with *the most intensive tower block construction period being between 1963 and 1967. *Construction of tower blocks following* 1972 declined with only 155 being built.

Tower block

BTW:
Harold Wilson (Labour) was PM from 1963 - 1970.
Ted Heath (Conservative) was PM from 1970 - 1974.

So, over 6000 built in the period I said they were built, and only about 155 thereafter.
*


----------



## Tilly

Old Yeller said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he never made ONE comment expressing ANY sympathy about children and teenagers in Manchester, England being blown up by a dirty Kebab.
> 
> But he made numerous comments in his mode of Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist, just like he never condemned the Paki Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England it was but but but Muh Muslims are good people and but but but Muh Muslims aren't anything to do with those other Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> He basically denied every aspect of the Rotherham rape ring and had no sympathy, yet again, for girls who were drugged, gang raped, and who were in fear for their lives. He is garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie. Show me where I have "denied every aspect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on the thread saw you. It's where you first acquired your reputation for being a gross islamopologist, an inveterate liar, and for being an utter disgrace to humankind. Surely you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Tilly what the hell is the problem with people like Tommy the 'Islamic lovers"-------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are "failures" at life? They don't care to collapse entire nations to bring down those who are not failures.  To speed things up they import "assistants" to overwhelm the "system". The "rich" must give them what they lack.  They won't work for it.
Click to expand...

Yep. They ARE failures at life, and their solution to their failure is to steal from the successful, up to and including their property.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Built under a Labour Gvmnt and under a Labour council.
> 
> View attachment 134069
> 
> Newham has been a Labour Council since it was first formed in the 60's, they have also added the dreaded cladding to residential tower blocks to keep in line with EU laws.  There are countless tower blocks in Labour boroughs as well as in Conservative boroughs that have been similarly clad. Both parties are to blame.
> 
> View attachment 134071
> 
> Labour council in East London last Friday night.
> 
> And lest we forget the Lakanel House fire in a Labour borough, where the council was fined. There are still many buildings in the area with the same issues that caused this fire.
> 
> This problem exists all around the country in both Conservative and Labour controlled boroughs so it could easily have been one in a Labour run borough that went up in flames, and they are still at risk of doing so. I wonder if that had been the case, would we still have the idiot tammys pretending it's only the fault of the Conservatives, or that Mrs May is a murderer?
> Such unbelievable idiocy and, actually, evil behaviour, from the left.


What disturbs me since this horrible fire is that we may never know the real cause of the fire, it speaks less and less about it on the TV ...
Living such a horrible event you want to know why people have been burned alive so that it does not happen again


----------



## Old Yeller

Saw a couple of Brits' at the US open Golf Championship (on TV).  One big guy is espeically entertaining.  I though the crowd was yelling  "BEAST"......but it turns out his nickname is BEEF.  oops my bad.










Another guy is currently near the lead at -10.....In progress. Tommy Fleetwood.


----------



## Tilly

See, leftards. As usual, you only make things worse.

*Grenfell Tower resident says protests only made things worse*



Richard Hartley-Parkinson for Metro.co.ukSunday 18 Jun 2017 9:34 am
A man who lived in Grenfell Tower has said that protests staged in London on Friday only made things worse for people affected by the devastating fire that killed at least 58.

Issuing a call for peace, the resident told LBC’s Matt Stalden that he was unable to get help because of the protest.

He explained that he needed cash and was told to go to Kensington town hall.

Protesters stormed the building while he was trying to get help and he ended up left feeling like a beggar when he was eventually given an envelope containing £20.

He, like many others, lost his bank cards in the fire.

Calling for peace he added: ‘All I can say oh behalf of the people that live there is, we want a peaceful, we want help from the government*, we don’t want anybody to come on and break things up and create more trouble for us.’*

Read more: Grenfell Tower resident says protests only made things worse


----------



## Dalia

Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
All his people will become forgotten as the victims


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims




I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'

_Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.


Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.


Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.


But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.


Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​

The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning


----------



## Tilly

This is good news:

Survivors of the Grenfell Tower fire are to be permanently rehoused in a £2bn luxury apartment block in Kensington, the Government has announced.

Some 68 one, two and three-bedroom flats have been bought by the Government at the Kensington Row development in upmarket High Street Kensington, Sajid Javid, the Communities Secretary, said.

The announcement comes a week on from the disaster, which left at least 79 dead. 

*Grenfell Tower survivors to be housed in 375 Kensington High Street*

The properties are “newly built social housing” at a site where private homes are on offer from £1,575,000 to £8.5m and boast a 24-hour concierge and a private cinema, according to the website of developer St Edward.

The Department for Communities and Local Government (DCLG) said the “expectation is that these new properties will be offered as one of the options to permanently rehouse residents from Grenfell Tower”.


----------



## Tilly

As some of us speculated (when did we also start using 'undocumented' for illegal? :

*Grenfell Tower fire: Undocumented migrants could still be missing*


Campaigners call for immigration status amnesty amid concern victims are not seeking support over fears they could be referred to police or Home Office


May Bulman
@maybulman
Tuesday 20 June 2017 08:58 BST
427 comments






Demonstrators outside Kensington Town Hall during a protest following the fire that destroyed the Grenfell Tower block Reuters


*Undocumented migrants and illegal subtenants who survived theGrenfell Tower blaze may be unaccounted for a*nd are not seeking state support due to fears over their immigration and housing status, charities and legal experts have warned. Underreporting of illegal subtenants could also mean the death toll is higher than currently assumed, it is feared.

Volunteers and charities working for the support effort in the local community have come across a number of undocumented migrants or asylum seekers who have lost everything following the blaze, but are afraid to seek help from authorities for fears that they could be referred onto police or the Home Office.

...*Members of the community have also raised concerns that large “swathes” of foreign nationals who lived in the block and may have been undocumented have simply “disappeared”* and are not on any missing lists, raising concerns that they have either fled the site or are among the dead but unaccounted for.

*....“People may think I’m not going to get any compensation I’m just going to get deported. Public authorities must commit to rehousing all residents to ensure their future safety and security."

Fears more Grenfell Tower victims unaccounted for because they 'officially didn't exist'
*
Mayor Khan and Comrade Bin Corbyn are demanding these illegals be granted amnesty and be given free homes. Is there any point in us having laws at all?  Seems as though we are simply providing perverse incentives for more 'exploding' fridges.


----------



## Tilly

*Cladding removed instantly from tower after Theresa May says Grenfell panels 'combustible'*
*CLADDING is being urgently removed from UK tower blocks in the wake of the Grenfell Tower disaster in which 79 people died.*
By ZOIE O'BRIEN
PUBLISHED: 15:12, Thu, Jun 22, 2017 | UPDATED: 22:22, Thu, Jun 22, 2017







Evening Standard

Works start to remove the cladding from Burnham house on the Chalcot Estate after Grenfell disaster
Theresa May announced the cladding used in the tower was "combustible" and ordered an urgent review of materials used in other UK tower blocks.

As many as 600 tower blocks in Britain may have cladding similar to Grenfell Tower, it has emerged...

Cladding removed instantly from tower after Theresa May says Grenfell panels 'combustible'


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'
> 
> _Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.
> 
> 
> Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.
> 
> 
> Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.
> 
> 
> But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.
> 
> 
> Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​
> 
> The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning
Click to expand...

Hello, Between a defective refrigerator and an inflammable cladding the poor people were condemned to die in horrible suffering.
I add an image where was located the victims confirmed in the building


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'
> 
> _Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.
> 
> 
> Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.
> 
> 
> Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.
> 
> 
> But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.
> 
> 
> Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​
> 
> The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, Between a defective refrigerator and an inflammable cladding the poor people were condemned to die in horrible suffering.
> I add an image where was located the victims confirmed in the building
> View attachment 134989
Click to expand...

Thank you, Dalia. They are starting to mention manslaughter charges today. Heads are going to roll.


----------



## Tilly

They are now looking at NHS buildings. I can think of several which look as though they have cladding.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> They are now looking at NHS buildings. I can think of several which look as though they have cladding.



What about school buildings? This is going to be huge operation for them, who knows how many buildings have that type of cladding. Apartment towers, hospitals, schools. Then they'll have to remove all the cladding from who knows how many buildings and replace it with materials that are safe etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> *Cladding removed instantly from tower after Theresa May says Grenfell panels 'combustible'*
> *CLADDING is being urgently removed from UK tower blocks in the wake of the Grenfell Tower disaster in which 79 people died.*
> By ZOIE O'BRIEN
> PUBLISHED: 15:12, Thu, Jun 22, 2017 | UPDATED: 22:22, Thu, Jun 22, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Standard
> 
> Works start to remove the cladding from Burnham house on the Chalcot Estate after Grenfell disaster
> Theresa May announced the cladding used in the tower was "combustible" and ordered an urgent review of materials used in other UK tower blocks.
> 
> As many as 600 tower blocks in Britain may have cladding similar to Grenfell Tower, it has emerged...
> 
> Cladding removed instantly from tower after Theresa May says Grenfell panels 'combustible'



*"As many as 600 tower blocks in Britain may have cladding similar to Grenfell Tower, it has emerged..."*

Completely insane, 600 of them.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are now looking at NHS buildings. I can think of several which look as though they have cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about school buildings? This is going to be huge operation for them, who knows how many buildings have that type of cladding. Apartment towers, hospitals, schools. Then they'll have to remove all the cladding from who knows how many buildings and replace it with materials that are safe etc.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm pretty sure schools have them too. It is obviously absolutely necessary to remove them, but there are parts of the UK that are going to look like downtown Beirut once they've been removed.





There are many newish builds of 'smallish' towers that seem to have it too along the Thames in various places, for example.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are now looking at NHS buildings. I can think of several which look as though they have cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about school buildings? This is going to be huge operation for them, who knows how many buildings have that type of cladding. Apartment towers, hospitals, schools. Then they'll have to remove all the cladding from who knows how many buildings and replace it with materials that are safe etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm pretty sure schools have them too. It is obviously absolutely necessary to remove them, but there are parts of the UK that are going to look like downtown Beirut once they've been removed.
> 
> View attachment 135041
> 
> There are many newish build of 'smallish' towers that seem to have it too along the Thames in various places, for example.
Click to expand...


*"It is obviously absolutely necessary to remove them, but there are parts of the UK that are going to look like downtown Beirut once they've been removed."*

They will have to release funds, the Councils, all of this cladding will have to be replaced with safe materials. It's shocking that so many buildings in Britain have this dangerous cladding, I was thinking that some would, just not as many as they are saying.

You could have several thousand buildings with it, any one of them could become Grenfell Tower God Forbid, I'm sure that the British Government have special teams though working around the clock to identify every single building with the same cladding. The immediate emergency is to remove all the cladding as fast as possible, it's less of an urgency to then replace the cladding with safer material, although that will have to be achieved within probably a few months.


----------



## Tilly

800 households now being evacuated from Camden tower block/blocks.


----------



## Tilly

8 Camden (Labour Council, Tammy) tower blocks being evacuated tonight because of the unsafe cladding.


----------



## Coyote

What a mess....


----------



## Dalia

Hello Lucy, Tilly, Coyote and everyone.
One wonders how all this has not been analyzed more deeply? It is the safety of people who are at stake, it reminds me of the history of asbestos that was dangerous more buildings were manufactured with this product in the 1960s or 70s people died of cancer because of it. Now it's forbidden


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> Hello Lucy, Tilly, Coyote and everyone.
> One wonders how all this has not been analyzed more deeply? It is the safety of people who are at stake, it reminds me of the history of asbestos that was dangerous more buildings were manufactured with this product in the 1960s or 70s people died of cancer because of it. Now it's forbidden



I'm wondering that too...was all the cladding put up before it was recognized as dangerous? Asbestos wasn't recognized for the danger it is until pretty late in the game.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lucy, Tilly, Coyote and everyone.
> One wonders how all this has not been analyzed more deeply? It is the safety of people who are at stake, it reminds me of the history of asbestos that was dangerous more buildings were manufactured with this product in the 1960s or 70s people died of cancer because of it. Now it's forbidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering that too...was all the cladding put up before it was recognized as dangerous? Asbestos wasn't recognized for the danger it is until pretty late in the game.
Click to expand...


Yes it sounds like the Asbestos situation. I'm sure that those building companies didn't deliberately install that cladding knowing how dangerous it was, at least I hope they didn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 8 Camden (Labour Council, Tammy) tower blocks being evacuated tonight because of the unsafe cladding.



WTF?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> 800 households now being evacuated from Camden tower block/blocks.



That's a lot of people.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 800 households now being evacuated from Camden tower block/blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of people.
Click to expand...

Yes, a lot more people put at risk by local authorities. So there MUST be another 'day of rage' in the offing? Surely?


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lucy, Tilly, Coyote and everyone.
> One wonders how all this has not been analyzed more deeply? It is the safety of people who are at stake, it reminds me of the history of asbestos that was dangerous more buildings were manufactured with this product in the 1960s or 70s people died of cancer because of it. Now it's forbidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering that too...was all the cladding put up before it was recognized as dangerous? Asbestos wasn't recognized for the danger it is until pretty late in the game.
Click to expand...

My father was the boss of construction in the Years of Asbestos in the city where I lived before he dealt with the plumbing of federal buildings. It was after it was discovered that it was very dangerous Coyote and my father died of a long rare lung disease do not know if it was related or not?
He was dealing directly with the wall and it was within the walls that this product was.


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'
> 
> _Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.
> 
> 
> Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.
> 
> 
> Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.
> 
> 
> But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.
> 
> 
> Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​
> 
> The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, Between a defective refrigerator and an inflammable cladding the poor people were condemned to die in horrible suffering.
> I add an image where was located the victims confirmed in the building
> View attachment 134989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia. They are starting to mention manslaughter charges today. Heads are going to roll.
Click to expand...

Tilly it can make a lot of responsible people. I think the mayor can be responsible if it is him who gives is approval here is like that in France.
The designers of the product and the owner, everyone will throw the ball as they say.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lucy, Tilly, Coyote and everyone.
> One wonders how all this has not been analyzed more deeply? It is the safety of people who are at stake, it reminds me of the history of asbestos that was dangerous more buildings were manufactured with this product in the 1960s or 70s people died of cancer because of it. Now it's forbidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering that too...was all the cladding put up before it was recognized as dangerous? Asbestos wasn't recognized for the danger it is until pretty late in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it sounds like the Asbestos situation. I'm sure that those building companies didn't deliberately install that cladding knowing how dangerous it was, at least I hope they didn't.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to wonder if maybe there is no safe cladding, as the gap between it and the building acts like a chimney.


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'
> 
> _Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.
> 
> 
> Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.
> 
> 
> Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.
> 
> 
> But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.
> 
> 
> Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​
> 
> The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, Between a defective refrigerator and an inflammable cladding the poor people were condemned to die in horrible suffering.
> I add an image where was located the victims confirmed in the building
> View attachment 134989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia. They are starting to mention manslaughter charges today. Heads are going to roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tilly it can make a lot of responsible people. I think the mayor can be responsible if it is him who gives is approval here is like that in France.
> The designers of the product and the owner, everyone will throw the ball as they say.
Click to expand...

Interestingly, for all his inflammatory rhetoric (no nasty pun intended), Khan voted no for sprinkler systems to be installed retrospectively, and it was Labour in 2004 who took the contracts away from the fire service for responsibility for safety checking, and passed them over to landlords - to save money.
Khan also took money from building companies who sued authorities that were trying to institute landlord registration.
The buildings being evacuated now were refurbished under a Labour gvmnt and a Labour council around 2006.
So, I suspect the Left *might* quit politicising this issue now, but they are such raving hypocrites, who knows?


----------



## Tilly

Now might be a good time to investigate how many of the residents in these blocks in Camden are 'lost' illegal immigrants and how many are illegally subletting, cramming tens of people into single apartments.


----------



## Tilly

Residents are reporting chaos, having had to leave their homes at 9-10 pm with few belongings and not knowing where they are supposed to go.

They don't even have water according to an elderly lady, and many of them only found out they were supposed to evacuate by watching Sky News at 9pm!

Seems to me it would have been a lot more reasonable to post fire wardens in and around the buildings for tonight.

And where are momentum and the socialist workers when you need them


----------



## Tilly

Oh dear:

*Camden tower blocks’ fire safety concerns unheard for years, say residents*
*PUBLISHED:* 15:11 19 June 2017 | *UPDATED:* 14:47 20 June 2017

Jon King

Residents say their calls for fire safety advice to improve at the Chalcots Estate in Swiss Cottage went unheard after a fire in the Taplow building in 2012. Picture: ANNA BEHRMANN

*Serious concerns over safety measures raised following a fire at a high-rise tower block still remain to be addressed five years on, say residents.*

As reported in the _Ham&High_, terrified families were forced to flee their homes on the Chalcots Estate in January 2012 after a fire broke out on the 17th floor of the Taplow building in Adelaide Road.

Following the blaze – believed to have started after a candle set papers alight – residents urged Camden Council to improve signs and make unclear advice on what to do in the event of a fire consistent.

According to the tenants’ handbooks, residents are advised to remain in their flats in the event of a fire.

However, signs in corridors tell people to “attack the fire if possible with the appliances provided” and to “leave the building”.

*However, residents claim there are no fire extinguishers in the building and one sign seen by the Ham&High gives no details of a recommended escape route, number to call or assembly point...*

*Camden tower blocks’ fire safety concerns unheard for years, say residents*


----------



## Tilly

Ignored for 5 yrs, given one hours notice at 9pm to evacuate. No doubt realising the disgraceful politicising they've been doing since Grenfell could come back to bite them.


...Last night the Chief Executive and I led a public meeting to listen to the concerns held by residents of the Chalcots estate. Upon hearing from residents the we immediately instructed a joint fire inspection with the London Fire Brigade.



 

Camden tower blocks’ fire safety concerns unheard for years, say residents

Evacuees shouting and and shoving reporters, telling them not to film - and hiding their faces


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, people have lost everything in the fire worse those who died burned alive and still do not know the cause of the fire? No information rather not followed.
> All his people will become forgotten as the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this:  Grenfell Tower firefighters put out fridge blaze 'and were just leaving when flats erupted in flames'
> 
> _Firefighters had put out the initial fridge fire at Grenfell Tower and were leaving the building when the blaze suddenly flared up, it has emerged.
> 
> 
> Crews believed they had put out the fire at the London high-rise and were astonished to see flames rising up the side of the building, new reports have claimed.
> 
> 
> Shortly after dealing with the fridge fire early last Wednesday, firefighters were telling residents that it was out, BBC Panorama reported.
> 
> 
> But, soon after, the 24-storey building was consumed by flames in one of Britain's biggest ever tower block fires that left at least 79 people dead.
> 
> 
> Panorama on Monday night reported that firefighters had seen flames "shooting up" the side of the building. Those reports will add weight to claims that it was the cladding on the exterior of Grenfell Tower that caused the fire to spread so rapidly._​
> 
> The more that comes out though about the fire, the inspections, residents who complained about hazards were threatened - it's damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, Between a defective refrigerator and an inflammable cladding the poor people were condemned to die in horrible suffering.
> I add an image where was located the victims confirmed in the building
> View attachment 134989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia. They are starting to mention manslaughter charges today. Heads are going to roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tilly it can make a lot of responsible people. I think the mayor can be responsible if it is him who gives is approval here is like that in France.
> The designers of the product and the owner, everyone will throw the ball as they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interestingly, for all his inflammatory rhetoric (no nasty pun intended), Khan voted no for sprinkler systems to be installed retrospectively, and it was Labour in 2004 who took the contracts away from the fire service for responsibility for safety checking, and passed them over to landlords - to save money.
> Khan also took money from building companies who sued authorities that were trying to institute landlord registration.
> The buildings being evacuated now were refurbished under a Labour gvmnt and a Labour council around 2006.
> So, I suspect the Left *might* quit politicising this issue now, but they are such raving hypocrites, who knows?
Click to expand...

The left one knows how they act hypocritical  for the economies a lot of social low-priced.
I do not want to start a polemic, but this accident seems to me not clear.
A guilty fridge and cladding even more guilty and a those buildings have been in place since the 70's and they do not know anything from the past years about the risk of the cladding ? Now we evacuate all the buildings with the famous cladding it is a good thing not to take the risk that it reproduces, but could it be hiding anything else that has nothing to do with the security of the building?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Residents are reporting chaos, having had to leave their homes at 9-10 pm with few belongings and not knowing where they are supposed to go.
> 
> They don't even have water according to an elderly lady, and many of them only found out they were supposed to evacuate by watching Sky News at 9pm!
> 
> Seems to me it would have been a lot more reasonable to post fire wardens in and around the buildings for tonight.
> 
> And where are momentum and the socialist workers when you need them



This below happened on Saturday night, I wonder why it wasn't on the BBC World Service? A friend of mine he email me this below article last night Sunday and I'm posting it here in this thread now.














Here is the full article, contained within the article are two videos to watch, I think filmed by members of the public nearby the situation, they are very short in duration, the first video is five seconds and the second video is ten seconds.

Fire breaks out at North London tower block | Daily Mail Online


----------

